# Duyuru > Siyaset >  CHP ne tarafa?

## bozok

*CHP ne tarafa?* 


CHP’nin hafta sonu Abant’ta yaptığı toplantıda Bursa Milletvekili Onur üymen konuşuyor:

*“İnsan siyasete sadece bir koltuğa sahip olmak için yakınsa, siyasete yazık ediyor, zamanını harcıyor. Eğer ilkeleriniz yoksa siyaset yapmayacaksınız.”*

Doğru söze ne denir? 

Deniz Baykal dün “Laiklik tehlikede” derken ayakta alkışlanıyordu…

Kılıçdaroğlu bugün “Laiklik tehlikede değil” derken yine ayakta alkışlanıyor.

Alkışlayanlar aynı milletvekilleri, aynı il ve ilçe başkanları…

Partiye maalesef bir koltuk hırsı ve milletvekilliği hevesi egemen olmuş durumda.

*Kılıçdaroğlu’na gelince..*
Kurultay’da söyledikleriyle bugün söyledikleri çelişiyor.
O gün kürsüde “Atatürk’ün İnönü’nün, Ecevit’in, Baykal’ın koltuğunda oturduğumun bilinci içinde hareket edeceğim” demişti.
şimdi tam tersi yönde ilerliyor. *Tipik bir ikinci cumhuriyetçi* çizgisi izliyor.
Onur üymen toplantıda diyor ki:

“AKP türban konusunu bir inanç meselesi, biz ise siyasi simge olarak görüyorduk.
Anayasa Mahkemesi, AİHM bize hak vermişti. Bu kadar mesafe kaydedilmişken birden AKP’nin çizgisine döndük?”

Tartışma yalnızca türbanda düğümlenmiyor… “Laiklik tehlikede değildir, cemaatlere saygılıyız” gibi söylemler… İktidarın İmralı ile anayasa değişikliği de öngörme pazarlığına girişmesi karşısında sessiz kalış… 

Hepsi etken…

Peki ne olacak? üymen hayli açık konuştu:

“şimdi yönetimin ne yapacağına bakacağız. Bu politika sürerse o zaman iş değişir…”

Yani… Eğer bu geriye gidiş değişmezse… üymen ve CHP’nin temel değerlerini savunan üyeleri susup oturmayacaklar… Parti bir kırılma noktasına ilerleyecek…


*Melih AşIK* / MİLLİYET GZT. / 12 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*İkisinden biri!*



Cumhuriyet Bayramı resepsiyonuna yönelik boykot açıklaması, CHP üstündeki örtüyü biraz daha araladı.

Manzara, önümüzdeki seçimde iktidar olma iddiası taşıyan bir partiye pek yakışmıyor.

üünkü olaylar ve sızan haberler, CHP’nin iç kavgalardan hala kurtulamadığını düşündürüyor.

Perşembe günü CHP Meclis Grup Başkanvekili Muharrem İnce’nin yaptığı “Cumhurbaşkanı’nın davetine katılmayacağız” açıklaması, doğal olarak “parti kararı”na dayanıyor olmalıydı.

Ama öyle olmadığı tereddütleri doğdu. üünkü İnce’nin yaptığı açıklamadan birkaç saat sonra medya yöneticileri ile buluşan Genel Başkan Kılıçdaroğlu, muhatap olduğu sorulara “29 Ekim’e çok var” diye cevap verdi.

Yani boykot kararını sahiplenmedi.

Köylerde kurulan “Güzelleştirme dernekleri”ne bile yakışmayan bu dağınıklıkla CHP’nin iktidara yürüdüğünü halka inandırması mümkün değildir.

Olay, partinin ünder Sav ve Gürsel Tekin’e bağlı gruplarca ikiye bölündüğü gerçeğinin yeni bir delilidir.

Genel Sekreter ünder Sav kanadı, iktidarın “kamuda türban serbestisini empoze etme” amacına alet olmamak için boykot kararının alındığını, kararı oluşturan beş kişi arasında Genel Başkan Kılıçdaroğlu’nun da bulunduğunu iddia ediyor.

Gürsel Tekin kanadından gelen haberlere göre ise ünder Sav, “ünümüzdeki seçimin milletvekili listelerini önseçimle belirleyeceğim” dediği günden beri Kılıçdaroğlu’na karşı bozguncu bir muhalefet yürütüyor.

Aynı kaynaklara göre Muharrem İnce’ye o “zamansız açıklama”yı, Kılıçdaroğlu’nu itibarsızlaştırma sistematiği çerçevesinde Genel Sekreter Sav yaptırmıştır!

Biz, boykot için öne sürülen sebeplerinin gerekirse Cumhuriyet Bayramı resepsiyonunda yani üankaya’da CHP tarafından tekrar açıklanmasını ama asla boykot uygulanmamasını savunmaya devam ediyoruz.

Fakat CHP’nin belki ondan daha bile önemli sayılacak bir kararı kendi geleceği için vermesi gerekiyor.

Kılıçdaroğlu gecikmeden Sav ve Tekin arasında bir tercih yapmalıdır.

Herhalde seçeceği yakın yardımcı ünder Sav olmamalıdır.

Başka nedenler aramaya gerek yok.

Milletvekili adaylarını genel merkezdeki baronlar yerine parti tabanına seçtirme fikrine karşı çıkması dahi ünder Sav’dan vazgeçilmesi için yeter sebeptir!


*Güngör MENGİ* / VATAN GZT. / 16 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*Siyasetin çirkin yüzü: Muharrem Bey'i ortada bıraktılar...* 



CHP Grup Başkan Vekili Muharrem İnce'nin *"29 Ekim resepsiyonuna katılmayacağız"* şeklindeki açıklaması partinin resmi görüşü müydü, yoksa İnce kendisinin ve bir kısım milletvekilinin düşüncesini mi açıklamıştı? 


*Aslında Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, İnce'nin açıklamasından bir kaç saat sonra İstanbul'da "Daha 29 Ekim'e çok var" demeseydi, ortaya böyle şüphe çıkmayacaktı.* 


üünkü şekil itibarıyla İnce'nin açıklaması, CHP'nin *"resmi görüşü"* gibi görünüyordu. CHP MYK Salı günü bir toplantı yapmış, burada resepsiyona katılıp katılmama konusu uzun uzadıya tartışılmıştı. Sızan haberlere göre MYK’da üyelerin büyük bölümü eşli düzenlenen resepsiyona katılmama yönünde görüş beyan etmişti.


Ancak, 3.5 saat süren toplantı sonrası ortak bir karar alınamamış olmalıydı ki parti teamüllerinin aksine Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hakkı Süha Okay basının karşısına geçip açıklama yapmadı, Onun yerine Basın Bürosu’ndan yazılı açıklama yapılması dikkat çekti.


Derken, Genel Sekreter ünder Sav, Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hakkı Süha Okay, Grup Başkanvekilleri Kemal Anadol ve Muharrem İnce, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nun odasında bir toplantı yaptılar. İşte Muharrem İnce bu toplantıdan sonra *"katılmayacağız"* kararını açıkladığı için tavrın CHP'yi bağlayan resmi bir tavır olduğu düşünüldü.


*Muharrem İnce yetki almadan parti adına böyle bir açıklama yapmayacak kadar tecrübeli ve siyasi kültür sahibi bir insandı.* 


*Demek ki, partinin kurmayları kendisine Genel Başkanı da bağlayacak şekilde böyle bir açıklama yapsın diye yetki vermişlerdi.* 


Ancak öyle düşünmeyenlerin olduğu akşam saatlerinde ortaya çıktı.


*Bunların başında da bizzat Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nun kendisi geliyordu!*


Boğaz'da akşam yemeği yediği medya yöneticilerine, *"**29 Ekim’e çok var. Bu neden ulusal sorun haline geldi anlamıyorum. Daha vaktimiz var”* dedi...


Kaldı mı Muharrem İnce orta yerde!


Gazeteciler hemen sordular: 


*“CHP’nin resepsiyona katılmayacağı açıklamanız, kişisel açıklamanız mı, parti yönetimini de bağlıyor mu?”*


Cevap: 


*"**Açıklamamın arkasındayım”* 


Ve şöyle devam etti:


*“Eğer yanlış bir şey yaptıysam, genel başkan yarın istifamı istesin. Ben o resepsiyona gitmeyeceğim, birçok arkadaşımın da gitmeyeceğini düşünüyorum. Siyaset ilke işidir. Yeniden seçilememe gibi bir kaygım yok. Resepsiyonla ilgili parti içinde neler konuştuğumuzu genel başkanımız biliyor. Bunların tamamını 30 Ekim’de konuşuruz. 29 Ekim’de ne olacağını hep birlikte göreceğiz.**Gazeteciler patronlarıyla aynı şekilde düşünmek zorunda olabilirler; fakat ben genel başkanımla aynı düşünmek zorunda değilim**."*


*"Gazeteciler patronlarıyla aynı düşünmek zorunda olabilirler"* lafı kime gidiyor anlaşılamadı ama*"**Resepsiyonla ilgili parti içinde neler konuştuğumuzu genel başkanımız biliyor**"* sözü direkt Kemal Bey'e gidiyor…


Yani Muharrem İnce diyor ki:


*"Partinin kararının bu olduğunu bildiğin ve tartışmaların tümüne vakıf olduğun halde beni harcıyorsun. Ben de bunun altında kalmam..."*


*"Siyaset ilke işidir. Yeniden seçilmeme gibi bir kaygım yok"* derken de dün Deniz Baykal'ın, bugün Kılıçdaroğlu'nun etrafında pervane olan *"parti büyüklerine"* mesaj veriyor.


Bu gelişmeler yaşanırken yolda olduğum için kimseyle konuşamadım ama *"zahirden"* naçizane çıkardığım sonuç şudur: 


ünder Sav, Hakkı Süha Okay ve Kemal Anadol, Muharrem Bey'e *"kazık atmış"* görünüyorlar. Anlaşılan, MYK'da ortaya çıkan *"katılmama"* ağırlıklı tavıra orada karşı çıkamadılar, kendileri geri planda durup İnce'ye bu açıklamayı yaptırdılar. Daha sonra Kılıçdaroğlu ile görüşüp olanları anlattılar. *"29 Ekim için henüz erken"* tavrını alınca da arazi olup Muharrem Bey'i ortada bıraktılar.


şahsen tanımayız ama kamuoyua verdiği imaj itibarıyla Muharrem İnce sözünün arkasında duramayacak bir adam değil. Bedeli üstlenip, sözüne sahip çıkacaktır.


Sonuç itibarıyla ortaya ciddi bir kriz çıkmış oldu. Belki de Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Sencer Ayata'nın *"dosyaları"* üzerinden *"değişim heveslerine kapılmayı, etrafına üşüşen Enver Aysever gibi yüksek fikirli"* insanlar kadar partinin tabanına da kulak vermeli ve *"gelene ağam gidene paşam"* diyen parti kurmaylarıyla bir yere varılamayacağını görmelidir…


*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 16 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*Kılıçdaroğlu... İki adım ileri, bir adım geri...* 


CHP Grup Başkanvekili *Muharrem İnce'*nin Cumhuriyet Bayramı'nda üankaya Köşkü'nde verilecek resepsiyona parti olarak katılmayacaklarını duyurması ortaya koydu ki *"türban"* sorunu, CHP içinde öyle *Nur Serter* ve *Canan Arıtman* gibi milletvekillerinin karikatürize edilmesiyle geçiştirilebilecek bir şey değildir. 


Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nun *"türbana özgürlük"* çağrısı yapmasıyla birlikte CHP içinde alttan alta tehlikeli bir kazan kaynamaya başlamıştır...


Muharrem İnce, dün Abdullah Gül'ün verdiği resepsiyonu *"boykot"* gerekçesini şöyle açıkladı: 


*“Kızlar üniversiteye, türban takıp giriyor. Hükümet, Başbakan* 'kamuda, ilköğretim, ortaöğretimde olmayacak'* diye niye bir açıklama yapmıyor? Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı niye konuşmuyor? Ne oldu da iki resepsiyon bir resepsiyona indi? Bu, kamuda çalışanlara da türban taktırmanın, ilköğretimdeki çocuklarımıza da türban taktırmanın üankaya'dan başlangıcı mı acaba? Onun için katılmıyoruz**.**AKP'nin derdi üniversitedeki kızların türban takması değil.* *AKP**'nin derdi; ilköğretimde, ortaöğretimde ve kamuda da türban taktırmak”* 


Kısa yoldan söylemek gerekirse, gelinen nokta CHP açısından çıkmaz sokaktır. Tayyip Erdoğan şimdi, *"İşte CHP bu! Milletimi kandırmaya çalıştılar,* 'haydi gelin'* deyince de kaçtılar. Benim bacımın başörtüsünü istismar konusu yaptılar!"* diye her yerde bağıracak.


Türban konusu öyle bir *"elini kaptıran kolunu alamaz"* bir konudur ki meselenin bizzat sahipliğini yapan AKP bile sorunu 7 yıldır çözemediği gibi, iki kez kapatılma tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya kaldı.


şimdi, Cumhuriyet'in bütün dinamiklerinin susturulduğu bir ortamda Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu kalkmış, *"Türbana özgürlük"* diyor.


*Geçmiş ola!*


Olay, türban sorunun çoktan aşmıştır. Türban, değil CHP'nin, artık AKP'nin bile birinci gündem maddesi değildir. Cumhuriyet'in bütün kurumlarının birer birer çökertildiği bir yerde türbanın lafı mı olur?


O bakımdan Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, yanına yöresine sokulup. *"Efendim,* 'Türban sorunun biz çözeceğiz'* derseniz, Başbakan'dan daha* 'ileri demokrat'* bir lider olursunuz. Belki Nobel bile alırsınız..."* diye sufle yapanlara, *"Peki arkasını nasıl getireceğim, sınırı nereye koyacağım?"* diye sormalıydı.


Her medyatik lafın arkasına takılıp gitmek hoş olabilir de nereye savrulduğunuzu görmekte fayda var. 


Sonra ne yaptı Kılıçdaroğlu?


Baktı ki partideki rahatsızlık büyüyor, ondan da önemlisi türban serbestisinin sınırlarını çizmek öyle kolay bir şey değil, Abant'ta *"kırmızı çizgileri"* açıkladı. *"Kamuda, ilköğretimde ve lisede türban olamaz"* dedi. 


Yemediler tabii...


AKP, senin o zayıf *"üniversitede türban takılabilir"* çıkışına artık neden ihtiyaç duysun ki? Türban yasağı, bir-iki üniversite dışında zaten artık fiilen uygulanmıyor. Anayasa Mahkemesi'ni ve TSK'yı tek başına yeniden yapılandırma noktasına gelmiş bir AKP, senin bu saatten sonra, *"Eh bari üniversitede serbest olsun"* demene mi tenezzül edecek?


*Lütufta mı bulunuyorsun aklın sıra?* 


Muharrem İnce'nin, *“üniversitede türban konusunda sessiz kaldık. Böylece A**KP**'nin gerçek maskesini gösterdik**"* demesi, tamamen Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nu düştüğü durumdan kurtarmaya yönelik bir taktiktir.


Güya, Kılıçdaroğlu aslında üniversitedeki yasağı kendi meselesi saydığı için değil de sırf AKP'nin gerçek niyeti ortaya çıksın diye *"Türbana özgürlük"* demiş!


Kılıçdaroğlu'nu içine düştüğü çıkmaz sokaktan geri çevirmeye çalışıyorlar. Böyle yaparken de AKP'ye koz üstüne koz veriyorlar...


CHP'nin önünde sadece iki yol var: 


*Ya, Onur üymen'in Abant'ta söylediği gibi AİHM tarafından da onaylanmış olan model savunulmaya devam edilecek. Bu konunun durup durup yeniden açılmasına izin verilmeyecek;*


*Ya da, artık cinin şişeden çıktığı kabul edilip,* "üniversitede örtsünler ama hastanede açsınlar"* türünden sonu gelmez tartışmalara girişilmeyecek. Parti kadrolarından gelecek tepki, gerekirse bölünme göze alınacak ve* "şartsız"* türban yasağı savunulacak.*


Birileri Kemal Bey'i ikinci şıktaki çıkmaz sokağa sokarken, başka birileri de *"kırmızı çizgileri"* açıklatarak savruk gidişatı dengelemeye çalışıyor.


*Vay liderlik iradesi olmayanın,* _‘image maker'_*ların elinde kalanın haline!*




*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* KENT GAZETESİ / 15 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*Kılıçdaroğlu’na ‘yeni çelme’*


12 Eylül 2010 tarihinde yapılacak referandum öncesi İstanbul Avcılar’da yaşanan “rahibe afişi skandalı’’na ilişkin kaleme aldığım yazıda bir tespitte bulunmuş ve ‘’Kılıçdaroğlu’na çelme takılıyor” demiştim. Yakın tarihe “rahibe afişi skandalı’’ olarak geçen gelişmenin detaylarını anlatırken, CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun “başarısını engellemek” için peş peşe tezgahlar düzenlendiğini söylemiştim. 

O tezgahlar ne yazık ki bitmedi. Kılıçdaroğlu’nu ‘itibarsızlaştırma’ operasyonu tüm hızıyla sürüyor. Bu operasyon bazı CHP’lilerce yürütülüyor. Kılıçdaroğlu’nu genel başkanlık koltuğundan indirmek isteyenler, “Seninle artık işimiz bitti” mesajı vermeye çalışıyor. Sahaya ise yeni isimler sürülüyor. 2011 Genel Seçimleri’nde milletvekili listesini “tek başlarına hazırlamak isteyenler” Kılıçdaroğlu’nu genel başkanlıktan indirme planlarını “ideolojik kılıf” altına gizlemeye çalışıyor.

Dün CHP’de yaşanan skandal, kimin hangi planlar içinde olduğunu açıkça gösteriyor. 

Kılıçdaroğlu’nu ‘ilk günden beri hazmedemeyenler’ 29 Ekim Resepsiyonu’nu gerekçe göstererek, CHP Genel Başkanı’nı açıkça tehdit ediyor. CHP Yalova Milletvekili Muharrem İnce, ortada bir *‘parti kararı’* yokken, Genel Sekreter ünder Sav’dan aldığı talimat doğrultusunda ortaya çıkıyor ve “Resepsiyona katılmayacağız” diyor. Ankara’da oturduğu halde, Sav’ın isteği üzerine "yolunu dahi bilmediği" Manisa’dan aday gösterilen ve milletvekili seçilen (bu da CHP’nin ayıbı) şahin Mengü, talimatla hareket ederek Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün gönderdiği davetiyeyi ‘geri yolluyor.’ 

Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından tam 14 kez ‘şikayet edilmiş’ davalık olmuş, hapsi istenmiş ve soruşturmaya uğramış bir gazeteci olarak söylüyorum: Davetiyeyi geri yollamak, siyasi bir tavır değildir. Asgari nezaket ölçüleri içinde değerlendirilemez. En hafif deyimle ayıptır. Bu tavır, CHP’yi büyütmez. 

şahin Mengü ile Muharrem İnce’nin dün ortaya koyduğu tavır, CHP’nin nasıl bir ‘akıl tutulması’ içinde olduğunu göstermesi açısından da önem taşıyor. Gül’ün davetiyesini geri gönderen, resepsiyona katılmayacağını açıklayan iki vekil, o halde neden daha üç gün önce Gül salona girerken TBMM’de ayağa kalktı? üç gün içinde ne değişti de Gül’ün resepsiyonuna gidilmemesi gerektiğini ‘düşündüler.’ Abdullah Gül, üç gün içinde mi değişti? Gül’ün cumhuriyetin değerleriyle problemi olduğu yeni mi fark edildi?

Bu düşüncenin sebebi, sakın ünder Sav’ın odasında *üARşAMBA GüNü YAPILAN GİZLİ TOPLANTI* olmasın… Sav, üarşamba günü Merkez Yürütme Kurulu (MYK) toplantısı sonrası, Kemal Anadol, Hakkı Suha Okay ve Muharrem İnce’yi odasına çağırarak ne yapmaları gerektiğini açık açık anlattı. ‘Görev bölüşümü’nü yaptıktan sonra, her zamanki gibi ‘geri çekildi.’ Kılıçdaroğlu’nu itibarsızlaştırma operasyonu için ‘siyaseten üstü olan’ Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hakkı Suha Okay’a da talimat yağdırdı. İlk görev ise Mengü’ye verildi. Davetiyeyi geri yollayacağını açıklayan Mengü’den hemen sonra bu kez devreye Muharrem İnce girdi. İnce, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun gazetecilerle yapacağı toplantı öncesi basın mensuplarına “Resepsiyona katılmıyoruz” dedi.

Bu tavır, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun toplantısını *‘sabote’* etmeye yönelikti. üünkü; Kılıçdaroğlu, Radisson Otel’de düzenlenen toplantıda, gündem değiştirecek açıklamalar yapacak ve ‘iktidar hedefi’nin yol haritasını açıklayacaktı. Ancak öyle olmadı. Sav’ın talimatıyla konuşan İnce, Kılıçdaroğlu’na, daha doğrusu CHP’ye ‘büyük bir çelme’ taktı. 

Peki ne uğruna?

Tabii ki; ‘önemsemiyorum’ dediği koltuk uğruna… üünkü; Muharrem İnce, Hakkı Suha Okay, Kemal Anadol ve *üNDER SAV*, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun ‘milletvekilliği listelerini ön seçimle belirleyeceğim’ açıklamasının hemen ardından büyük bir panik yaşamaya başladı. Saydığım isimlerin tamamı, kesinlikle ve kesinlikle bir ‘ön seçim’ istemiyor.* ‘ün seçim’* yapıldığı taktirde, listelerden çıkamayacaklarını düşünüyorlar. ‘’Yaklaşan tehlike’’yi görenler, Kılıçdaroğlu’na ‘fren yaptırmak’ için “ideolojik kavga veriyorlar” görüntüsüne girmeye çalışıyor. *Koltuk sevdası, CHP’yi büyük bir krize sürüklüyor.* Bir daha milletvekili olamayacakları korkusunu yaşayan Sav ve ekibi, “Cumhuriyet’in ve CHP’nin sahibi pozları’’na giriyor. Kılıçdaroğlu ve arkadaşlarının “İkinci Cumhuriyetçi” olduğu yalanı el altından piyasaya sürülüyor. Sav ise, “CHP’nin hafızası - büyük hukuk adamı’’ olarak takdim ediliyor. 

Peki hiç sormazlar mı? Kılıçdaroğlu sizin iddia ettiğiniz üzere, ‘‘İkinci Cumhuriyetçi” ise, ‘CHP’nin hafızası’ ünder Sav, bunu bilmiyor muydu? Bunu hiç biriniz mi fark etmediniz? Yoksa, her zaman yaptığınız gibi ‘’Canım koltuğa oturalım da gerisi fark etmez” mi dediniz? 

Bir kere şunu söylemek gerekiyor: *Kılıçdaroğlu, Sav ve çevresinin iddia ettiği gibi, İkinci Cumhuriyetçi değil… Kılıçdaroğlu, Cumhuriyet’in değerlerine bağlı bir isim. Bunu konuşmaya dahi gerek yok.* Sav ve arkadaşları, ‘türban’ üzerinden bir tartışma yaratıp Kılıçdaroğlu’nu ‘teslim almak’ istiyor. Muharrem İnce ve şahin Mengü de bu operasyonda rol üstleniyor. Parti tabanının desteğinin alınabilmesi için de “Bakın biz cumhuriyet değerlerini savunuyoruz” deniliyor. 

Eğer Sav ve arkadaşları cumhuriyet değerlerini savunuyorsa, bunun yolu o değerleri yaşatmak için iktidar olmayı gerektirir. İktidar olabilmenin temel yollarından biri de “parti içi demokrasi” ve “ön seçim’’dir. Sav ve arkadaşları, neden ‘ön seçim’den kaçıyor. ünder Sav, Abant’ta neden “ün seçim olmaz’’ diyor? Bunun anlamı, CHP’yi, delegesine dahi güvenmeyen bir grubun yönettiğidir. 

Eğer Sav ile arkadaşları, kendilerine çok güveniyor ve “CHP’nin sahibi biziz” diyorsa, neden kurultaya gitme cesaretinden yoksunlar? Bakın, günlerdir yazıyorum. CHP önümüzdeki günlerde büyük bir krizle karşı karşıya kalacak. Yargıtay’ın başlattığı soruşturma tamamlandığında, CHP belki de ‘kapatma davası’na muhatap olacak. 23 Mayıs’taki kurultayda, ‘Yeni tüzük’ü erteletmek için Siyasi Partiler Yasası’na aykırı bir değişiklik yaptırtan ünder Sav, ‘hiçbir şey yokmuş’ gibi davranarak, CHP’yi bir felakete sürüklüyor. Genel Sekreterlik makamını kaybetmemek adına, Yargıtay’ın soruşturmasını Kılıçdaroğlu’ndan saklayan Sav, hukuki açıdan sıkıştığını hissedince, yeni planlar devreye sokuyor. üünkü; belki de kısa bir süre sonra, CHP’nin, ‘’kurultayını dahi yapamayan’’ bir parti olduğu açığa çıkacak. 

Bugüne kadar –Deniz Baykal’ın da katkılarıyla- CHP tabanını susturan, baskı altına alan, konuşturtmayan Sav, artık siyaseten yolun sonuna geldiğini görüyor. Kurultayda yaptırttığı hatanın, affedilemez ve kabul edilemez olduğunu biliyor. Bu yüzden, hem koltuğunu kaybetmemek, hem de Kılıçdaroğlu’nu rahat yönetebilmek adına, aba altından sopa gösteriyor. Muharrem İnce gibi milletvekilleri, TV’de Kılıçdaroğlu’nu tehdit ediyor.

Mesele aslında çok açık:

CHP’de yaşanan bir ‘’ideolojik kavga değildir.” Sav, ‘ön seçim’de kararlı olan Kılıçdaroğlu’nu ‘zaptu rapt’ altına almaya çalışıyor. Bunu da ‘cumhuriyetçilik’ kılıfıyla örtmeye çabalıyor. Yargıtay’ın soruşturmasını gizleyen ve partisinin başını belaya soktuğunu fark eden CHP Genel Sekreteri, “kavga ortamı’’ yaratarak, olan – biteni saklamaya çalışıyor. Kılıçdaroğlu’nun genel başkan adaylığına ilk günden beri itiraz eden, Baykal’a “Kemal’den genel başkan mı olur?” dedikten sonra kendisinin genel başkan olmak istediğini deklare eden ünder Sav, hayaline kavuşmak için ‘vaktin geldiği’ni düşünüyor. Sav’ın planına göre, önce Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu koltuktan indirilecek. Yerine ise Hakkı Suha Okay ya da Muharrem İnce getirilecek. (Haluk Koç da bu plana dahildi, devre dışı bırakıldı) Bir sonraki aşamada ise, koşullara bakılacak. Koşullar uygunsa, Sav Cumhurbaşkanı adayı olacak. Yok eğer koşullar uygun değilse, ünder Sav, CHP Genel Başkanlığı ile yetinecek.

Ancak tüm bunların olabilmesi için, Kılıçdaroğlu faktörünün ortadan kaldırılması, itibarsızlaştırılması, hakkında şaibe yaratılması gerekiyor. Hakkında “Kukla Genel Başkan” görüntüsü yaratılmaya çalışılan Kılıçdaroğlu, Gürsel Tekin’i yardımcısı yaparak, bu tezgahın bir ayağını boşa çıkardı. 

Ancak kavga henüz bitmedi…

22 Mayıs günü koltuklarını yeniden kazanabilmek için Kılıçdaroğlu’na ‘ihtiyacı’ 
olanlar artık eskisi gibi düşünmüyor. İhtirasları, “Biz de yaparız, parti yönetmek nedir ki?” duygu ve düşüncesiyle birleşince korkutucu bir hal alıyor. ünder Sav, artık 10. ve 14. kata sığmıyor. Genel Sekreterlik makamı ona yetmiyor. Partinin tamamını istiyor. Kurultaydan kaçan ve korkan bir genel sekreter olarak kendi yarattığı dünyada yaşamak ona yetiyor. üzerinden hiçbir zaman atamayacağı ‘Baykal Kompleksi’ yüzünden kalabalık gruplar için hazırlanan odayı bile kendisi için kapattırıyor. Baykal 12. katta otururken, Sav 14. kattaki misafir odasını ‘kapatarak’ orada bir de ‘dergah’ kuruyor. İl başkanlarına o odada el öptürüyor. Hediyeler o odada kabul ediliyor. CHP’nin köküne o odada kibrit suyu dökülüyor. 

Sav’ın kişisel ihtirasları, Baykal’ın vurdumduymazlığı, genel sekreterine kol kanat germesi, koruması, vefa adına hatalarını görmezden gelmesi, CHP’yi bugün işte bu tabloya mahkum ediyor. 

Kılıçdaroğlu’nun kabuğunu kırma eğilimine girmesi ve partiye damgasını vuracak olması, Sav ve kerameti kendinden menkul sözde ekibini rahatsız ediyor. İl Başkanları’na odasına çağırıp ip gibi önüne dizen, elini öptüren, ‘İmzalayın bakalım şunu, kurultay istemiyoruz yazısına imza atın’ diyen Sav, CHP’ye en büyük kötülüğü yapıyor. Kılıçdaroğlu’nun haberi olmadan peş peşe ‘gizli toplantılar’ düzenliyor. 

şimdi ise yeni bir oyun tezgahlanıyor. ‘Resepsiyona gitmeyeceğiz’ denilerek, Kılıçdaroğlu itibarsızlaştırılmaya, ‘kukla genel başkan’ imajı güçlendirilmeye çalışılıyor. Kılıçdaroğlu, bu yüzden o resepsiyona “tek başına dahi olsa” gitmeli. 

Gitmediği taktirde, hem kendisi hem de CHP, tüm iddiasını yitirecektir.

Kılıçdaroğlu’nun Türkiye’ye bu kötülüğü yapma hakkını, tarih elinden almıştır. Tarih, Kılıçdaroğlu’ndan, *CHP GENEL BAşKANI VE CHP LİDERİ TAVRINI* göstermesini bekliyor. Tarih, Kılıçdaroğlu’na iktidarın yolunu açacak ‘vesayet’ten kurtaracak önemli bir fırsat veriyor. CHP tabanı da Kılıçdaroğlu’nu bu kavgada yalnız bırakmamalıdır. Sorun artık Gül’ün resepsiyonuna gidip gitmeme sorunu değil, iktidarı isteyip istememe sorunudur.

“ün seçim’’ ve “kurultay’’dan kaçan bir genel sekreterin yönettiği partinin “iktidar” olacağını düşünmek ise hayalciliktir. CHP Genel Sekreteri ve arkadaşları, ‘iktidar’ gibi bir dertlerinin olmadığını dün gece açıkça göstermiştir. Onlara ‘parti içi iktidar’ın yettiği görülmüştür…

CHP ya bu tabloya mahkum olacak, ya da kabuğunu kırarak ‘özgürleşecek’tir…

*-----*

*KILIüDAROğLU, SAV, OKAY, ANADOL VE İNCE NE KONUşTU?* okumak için *BURAYA TIKLAYIN*

*****
*TEşEKKüR:* Birkaç gündür –yorgan döşek – yatıyordum. Yazılarımı bu yüzden aksattım. Hastalığımı öğrenen onlarca okurum ve dostum, hem mail attı, hem de telefon etti. Cevap veremediğim tüm dostlarıma teşekkür ediyorum… İyi ki varsınız..

*SKY TüRK:* Sevgili dostum Gürkan Hacır, geride bıraktığımız hafta “Gel de CHP’yi konuşalım’’ demişti. Hasta olduğum için gidememiştim. Programı bu hafta *SKY TüRK TV*’de yapacağız. *Pazar gecesi* saat *23.15*’te CHP’yi mercek altına alacağız. 


*Barış YARKADAş* /GERüEK GüNDEM / 15 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*CHP'yi Hadım Eden Adam!*



Türkiye’de Başbakan olabilmek için 57’nci hükümetin büyük ortağı DSP’ye darbe yapan, erken seçimi ilk defa telaffuz ederek AKP iktidarına zemin hazırlayan Kemal Derviş, Deniz Baykal’dan sonra şimdi de Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’na musallat oldu! 

Aslında Kılıçdaroğlu’nun etrafında Kemal Derviş’in adamları var. Dolayısıyla Derviş, CHP’de de bir darbe yapabilecek durumdadır! 

*** 

Kemal Derviş’in Türkiye’deki rolünü en iyi anlatanlardan biri dönemin Saadet Partisi Genel Başkanı Recai Kutan idi. 25 Haziran 2002 günü Saadet Partisi grubu adına Recai Kutan şöyle diyordu:

“Hükümet, IMF ve Dünya Bankası’nın Türkiye’yi yıkım programını kararlılıkla sürdürmektedir. üstelik, hükümet etme sorumluluğunu da bütünüyle IMF ve Dünya Bankası’na devretmiştir. Kemal Derviş tarafından ‘güçlü ekonomiye geçiş’ diye isimlendirilen bu kuşatmanın, bize göre 5 amacı vardı: 

1- Türkiye finans sisteminin, çokuluslu sermayenin istediği gibi, borç para verilecek ve yüksek faizlerle geri alınabilecek şekilde düzenlenmesi. 

2- Türkiye’de devlete ait olan kuruluşların ve özel firmaların değerini düşürüp, ulus ötesi şirketler tarafından ucuza kapatılması.

3- Türkiye’deki sanayi ve tarımsal üretimi durdurup, piyasaların ulus ötesi şirketlerin kontrolüne verilmesi.

4- Bütün bunların sürekli olabilmesi için ‘siyaseti ekonomiden ayırıyoruz’ adı altında, merkezi yönetimin çökertilerek, ekonomi yönetiminin kendinden menkul üst kurullara devredilmesi. 

5- ülkenin, borç-faiz-borç sarmalıyla rehin alınarak, Türkiye’nin, siyasi, stratejik amaçlı olarak kullanılması. 

Bu bir kuşatmadır; bu, Türkiye’yi teslim alma projesidir. Hiç kimsenin kuşkusu olmasın, arkasından siyasi, stratejik istekler gelecektir, gelmiştir de. Amerikalı televizyon yorumcusunun söylediği *’IMF Türkiye’yi bizim için satın aldı’* sözünü, meşhur Amerikalı borsacının* ’Türkiye’nin en iyi ihraç ürünü ordusudur’* sözünü, kimse, yetkisiz bazı kimselerin gevezeliği olarak görmesin.

Bugün Afganistan’da, yarın Irak’ta Türkiye’den önemli fedakarlıklar istenecektir. Kıbrıs’ı, Ege’yi dayatmayacaklarını, daha başka şeyleri istemeyeceklerini kim söyleyebilir?”

*** 

Tayyip Erdoğan, Recai Kutan’ın 2002’de beş maddede özetlediği “IMF’nin Türkiye’yi yıkma programı”nı harfiyen uygulamış, ekonomik alt yapıyı toplam 40 milyar dolara satmıştır! Siyasi tavizler de cabası! şimdi Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, bu Kemal Derviş’ten medet umuyor!

Kemal Derviş’in CHP’deki rolünü en açık şekilde anlatan ise Adnan Keskin olmuştu. Adnan Keskin, 2003’teki CHP kurultayında *“IMF politikaları ile CHP’yi hadım ettiler...”* demişti. Bu hadım edilme sözünü, bir sohbetimiz sırasında ünlü Kazak şair ve düşünür Muhtar şahanov kullanmıştı. şahanov, “Bugün görüyorum ki, Türk halkları kendi milli dillerinden, kimliklerinden, törelerinden uzaklaşıyor.. Ben bu durumu anlatırken *‘Ahdalanmış halk’* diyorum... Yani hadım edilmiş...” demişti. 

Türkiye’de milliyetçi kitleler bulunduğunu hatırlattığımda da şahanov, “Kitlelere bir diyeceğim yok. Umarım ki Türkiye’deki milliyetçilerin önde gelenleri de ahdalanmış olmasın!” diye cevap vermişti... 

*** 

Aynı kurultayda CHP’nin eski genel başkanı Altan üymen “AK Parti’nin son kurultayda yaptığı değişikliklere özenip ona benzemeye çalışmayalım. *AK Parti’ye özenmek, CHP’ye şeref getirmez*” demişti. CHP, IMF politikaları ve Kemal Derviş damgası ile hadım edilmişse, bundan sonra AKP politikalarına özenmek şeklinde girişilecek adımların sonucunun ne olacağını varın siz tahmin edin!

*Kaynak:* Arslan Bulut-Yeniçağ


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 18 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*CHP Mutfağındaki AKP’liler*


Söze, “Baykal döneminde böyle şeyler olmazdı” diye başlayacağım ya yanlış anlaşılacak ya hiç anlaşılmayacak. 

İyisi, baştan alayım. 

Hürriyet’in dünkü sürmanşetinde CHP Genel Başkanı Sayın Kılıçdaroğlu’nun, *“Gül’ün yaptığı Klientalizm”* dediğini okuyunca, içimde “*Tekerleri de var mı acaba?”* gibi garip bir duygu neşet etti. Farkında değilim ama eminim yüzümde de acı bir tebessüm oluşmuştur. Gerçekten müthiş bir buluştu Kemal Bey’in “Klientalizm” demesi. Meseleyi tam 12’den vuruyordu! Merak etmedim dersem yalan olur. Halkın şak diye anlayacağı ve kamuoyu vicdanında “Yahu bu da yapılır mı!” türünden bir kanamayı anında başlatacak bir şey bugüne kadar yazarçizer takımı ve siyaset erbabının aklına niye gelmemişti acaba? Nasip işi... Kaçırdık işte.

Artık bunun nemasını Sayın Kılıçdaroğlu ve CHP kendi hanesine yaza yaza bitiremeyecektir. Oy sandıkları Gül’ün yaptığı “Klientalizm” sebebiyle CHP diye dolup taşacaktır.. 

Dolup taşacaktır da.. 

Ne yalan söyleyeyim Kılıçdaroğlu’nun bildiği ve ona göre memleketi Tunceli’nin Munzur Dağı zirvelerinde gezinen çobandan oy depoları İzmir’in Karşıyaka’sında mukim herkesin çok aşinası olduğu bu *“Klientalizm*”i ben bilmiyordum. 

Google dedeye sordum orada “y”lisi vardı. Değildir dedim. Hançerlioğlu’nun Felsefe Sözlüğü’ne baktım “Klerkalizm” vardı başka bir şey yoktu. Neyse, *Google dede de Felsefe sözlüğü de “Klientalizm”e benzer şeyler için hiç de iyi bir şey demiyordu.* 

Demek ki “Klientalizm” de iyi bir şey değildi. Zaten Kemal Bey de Abdullah Gül’ün Cumhurbaşkanlığı kontenjanından Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’na Kayserili hemşerilerini atamasını eleştirirken demişti, “Bunun adına Klientalizm derler” diye. 

*Gül’ün kötü bir şey yaptığını söylemek istiyordu büyük ihtimalle.* Ama ilk anda insan biraz bocalamıyor değil. İnşallah milletimiz de benim gibi, “*Aferin şu Gül’e, bak ne zor şeyleri yapıyor. Yazılıp söylenmesi bile bu kadar zor olduğuna göre kim bilir yapması ne kadar güçtür, bizi mahcup etmedi*” diye duygulanıp burun direğini sızlatmaz.

*Yanılıyor olabilirim ama bu işlerde Süheyl Batum kokusu alıyor ve Kemal Bey için de keşke kendisi olsa temennisinde bulunuyorum*. üünkü bu tür yürüyüşün sonunda yine AKP iktidarı var. Nitekim verdiği hayır oyu dışında pek ortak bir yönümüzün olduğunu zannetmediğim Tansel üölaşan, “Bu performansla referandumda alınan yüzde 42 yüzde 30’a düşecek” diyorsa ortada bir yetersizlik var demektir. _(Gerçi Tansel Hanım’ın yol haritası ile 30’lar kaçınılmaz, o da ayrı bir mesele)._

*Lafı sündürmenin alemi yok. CHP’nin ve genelde muhalefetin söylediklerinden halk pek bir şey anlamıyor.* Sayın Gül’ün yaptığı atamaya benzer bir atamayı CHP yapsaydı Erdoğan ve kurmayları CHP’nin anasından emdiği sütün burnundan getirir, bunu anında toplum vicdanına nakşederlerdi, iyi de etmiş olurlardı. üzetlersek, CHP başta olmak üzere, muhalefet muhalefeti bilmiyor. Her işleri iktidarın değirmenine su taşıyor. 

Oysa yapacak o kadar çok şey var ki. 

Mesela? Mesela dünkü Bir Gün gazetesinin sürmanşetinde “Facebook’taki sayfasında 12 Eylül’de yapılan anayasa değişiklik referandumuyla ilgili olarak, ‘Referandum’da oyum hayır’ diyen ve Başbakan Erdoğan’ı eleştiren öğretmen B.Y görevinde alındı” haberi vardı. *İnsan bu öğretmene sahip çıkmaz mı?* Ankara’ya götürüp bir basın toplantısı ile, *“İşte Erdoğan’ın adaleti, işte AKP’nin demokrasi anlayışı”* demez mi? 

Ne diyelim..

Malzeme bu...

* * *

*Bir rica...*
Değerli büyüğümüz Durmuş Hocaoğlu geçirdiği bir kalp krizi sonucu aramızdan ayrılmış bulunuyor. Kabri Cennet akıbeti Cemalullah olsun. Sizden bir Fatiha rica ediyorum. Fatihanızla sebep olacağınız neticeden sizler de istifade edersiniz. Allah, nasiplenene ihsan ettiğinden nasiplendireni mahrum bırakmaz. 


Hasan DEMİR / YENİüAğ GZT.



*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 25 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*Kılıçdaroğlu da güven ve güvence vermeli*



Geride bıraktığımız günlerde kaleme aldığım bir yazıda, CHP tabanının ‘türban’ politikası konusunda kafasının karışık olduğunu söylemiştim. Bu, CHP’lilerle yaptığım konuşmalardan edindiğim izlenim üzerine ortaya koyduğum bir tespitti. Biliniyor ki; CHP tabanı, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun “Türbanı biz çözeriz” demesinin ardından başlayan tartışmalar ve uygulamalardan ‘kaygı’ duyuyor. Parti içinde “koltuğunu kaybetmemek” adına türlü komplolara giren klikler ise tabanın hassasiyetini Kılıçdaroğlu’na karşı bir ‘koz’ olarak kullanmak istiyor. Böylece, Kılıçdaroğlu’yla “farklı hesapları” olanlar, “tabanın sesi”ymiş gibi hareket ediyor. Oysa; aynı kişilere “ön seçim” dediğinizde, örgütten ve tabandan köşe – bucak kaçıyor. “Bu delegeyle ön seçim olmaz” cevabı veriliyor. 

Bu bağlamda, üzerine en büyük sorumluluk düşen kişi; kuşkusuz CHP’nin Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu… 

*OYUNCAğI ALMAK İSTERKEN...*

Kılıçdaroğlu, AKP’nin elinde oyuncağa dönüşmüş olan türbanı siyasi istismar malzemesi olmaktan çıkarmaya çalışıyor. Ancak; bunu yaparken, ortaya, sanki ‘laiklik’ ilkesinden taviz veriyormuş gibi bir görüntü çıkıyor. CHP Genel Başkanı, bu yüzden, CHP’nin yüzde 28 oy oranına ulaşmış olan tabanına “güven” vermek zorunda. CHP’ye oy veren kesim, ‘AKP’nin istismarına taviz veriliyor’ düşüncesine kapıldığında, partisiyle olan gönül bağını sorgulamaya başlar. Kılıçdaroğlu bu hassasiyeti mutlaka ve mutlaka dikkate almalı. Politikalar oluşturulurken, hem tabanın hem de tavanın sesine kulak verilmeli.

*HERKESİN KAFASI KARIşTI*

Zira; parti tabanında olduğu kadar, tavanda da kafa karışıklığı var. Bunun en son örneği ise CHP İstanbul İl Başkanı Berhan şimşek’in pazartesi günü yaptığı toplantıda ortaya çıktı. Belediye başkanlarıyla *basına kapalı* bir toplantı yapan şimşek, güncel gelişmeler üzerine sohbet ettiği belediye başkanlarının ‘sitemleri’ni dinlemek zorunda kaldı. Belediye başkanlarının bir kısmı, “Kemal Bey’in türban politikasını tabana anlatamıyoruz. Tabanda ciddi tartışma var, kaygılar artıyor” dedi. 

*BELEDİYE BAşKANLARI SİTEM ETTİ*

Belediye başkanlarının bir kısmının şikayeti ve sitemi ise farklıydı. İstanbul’da yapılan ve iki gün süren ‘Arama Konferansı’na çağrılmama sebebini anlayamadığını söyleyen başkanlar, “Biz CHP’li değil miyiz, isimler neye göre seçildi?” diye sordu. Eleştirileri dinleyen Berhan şimşek kendi cephesinden yanıtlar vermeye çalıştı. 

*MUHARREM İNCE MEYDAN OKUYUNCA...*

Bu iki örnek, şu açıdan önemli: Başta belediye başkanları olmak üzere, partinin çeşitli katmanları olan – biteni öğrenmek istiyor. Baykal döneminde dile getirilemeyen 'eleştiri'ler, artık açıkça söylenebiliyor. Bunda kuşkusuz ünder Sav destekli Muharrem İnce’nin Genel Başkan Kılıçdaroğlu’na açıkça meydan okumasına rağmen bir ‘’yaptırım’’a uğramaması da etken. Kılıçdaroğlu, imajını zedeleyen kişilerden “hesap sormadıkça” CHP’ye hakim olamadığı havası yayılıyor. ‘Otorite’ kayboldukça, eleştiriler *‘demokratik hak’* bağlamında dile getiriliyor. CHP *‘her kafadan bir sesin çıktığı’* ve kaosun hakim olduğu bir görüntü içine giriyor. *Kılıçdaroğlu’nu da en çok bu görüntü yaralıyor.* Türkiye seçmeninin politikadan önce liderde *“güven”* aradığı biliniyor. Seçmen, liderinin “otoriter – dediğim dedik” olmasını istemiyor ama *“direksiyonun liderde olması”*nı arzuluyor. CHP ise tam tersi bir görüntü içinde…

*KILIüDAROğLU NEYİ BEKLİYOR?*

Peki bu görüntü değişir mi? Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu “genel başkan” olduğunu hem partiye hem de kamuoyuna hissettir mi? Ya da hissettirebilir mi? Deyim yerindeyse, *“elini masaya vurmaya”* hazır mı? Bunu istiyor mu? Bunun için adım atacak mı?

Belli ki; CHP’nin içinde bulunduğu durumdan, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu da rahatsız. Bu yüzden, CHP’yi daha geniş kesimlere açmak ve kabuğunu kırmak için *‘arayış’* içine giriyor. Bunları *SKY Türk*’teki şimdiki Zaman adlı programda ayrıntılarıyla anlatım. Yeniden oraya dönmek istemiyorum. Ancak; o programdan sonra edindiğim bir izlenimi de sizinle paylaşmak istiyorum: 

*PARTİ TABANI GERüEğİ üğRENİNCE...*

Pazar gecesi *Gürkan Hacır*’ın programında ortaya koyduğumuz tablo, CHP tabanında infial yarattı. Parti tabanı, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun nasıl bir kuşatma altında olduğunu somut örneklerle gördü. Programdan sonra, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun bu infiale sessiz kalamayacağı yönünde işaretler almaya da başladım. Ancak belli ki; Kılıçdaroğlu da partiyi yeniden şekillendirmek ve bu kaosa son vermek için uygun süreci bekliyor. Bu yüzden, adım atması zor… Hatta imkansız…

*YARGITAY NE DİYECEK?*

Bir kere; CHP’nin 22 – 23 Mayıs 2010’da gerçekleştirdiği kurultay, şu an Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından *‘tahkikat’*a uğruyor. ünder Sav’ın Kemal Anadol’la baş başa verip uygulamadan kaldırdığı ‘Yeni Tüzük’ konusu Yargıtay’ın gündeminde duruyor. Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na yakın kaynaklardan edinilen bilgiye göre, CHP’nin yeni tüzüğü kurultayla ‘ertelemesi’ Siyasi Partiler Yasası’nın 10. maddesine aykırı… Dün konuştuğum bir hukukçu, konuya ilişkin şunu söylüyor: 

“Yazılarınızı okuyorum. Bu konuyu ilk kez siz yazdınız. Ben de bunun üzerine bilgilerimi kontrol ettim. Kitaplara baktım. Yazdıklarınız doğru. CHP, daha önce kurultayla kabul edilmiş olan yeni tüzüğü, delegenin oylarıyla kaldıramaz. Bunu yapmak için tüzük komisyonunu toplamalı ve tüzüğü orada uygulamadan kaldırmalıydı. Ancak bu yapılmamış.”

*BAYKAL'IN HUKUKİ YORUMU*

Deniz Baykal’a yakın çevrelerden edindiğim izlenim de aynı yönde… Baykal’ın evine ziyarete giden bir CHP’liye “Tüzük Kurultayı olmadan tüzüğü erteleyemezler. Bunun için partinin 81 ilden gelen temsilcilerle birlikte önce bir rapor hazırlaması, ardından ise bu raporu toplanacak olan kurultayda tartışması gerekirdi” dediği biliniyor. 

Baykal aynı görüşmede, *SKY Türk*’teki programımıza da atıf yaparak şöyle konuşuyor: “Barış’ın anlattıklarını izledim. Anlattıkları doğru ama eksik yanları var. O da şu: Tüzük Kurultayı toplanmadan tüzüğü iptal edemezsiniz. Tüzükler, partilerin anayasasıdır. Ben bunu iptal ediyorum, yerine bunu koyuyorum diyemezsiniz. Bu yüzden, Yargıtay’ın yaptığı inceleme ciddiye alınmalıdır.”

*BELİRSİZLİK ORTADAN KALKAR MI?*

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu da bu gelişmeleri “yakından” takip ettiği için, belli ki hukuki belirsizliğin ortadan kalkmasını bekliyor. Elimizdeki veriler, CHP’nin Siyasi Partiler Yasası’na göre yeni bir ‘kurultay’ toplamak zorunda kalacağını gösteriyor. 

Biz bunları yazdıkça, CHP’li bazı dostlarımız sitem ediyor. Oysa, bize değil, CHP’ye *‘kurultay bile yaptıramayan’* yönetime sitem etmeleri gerekir. 

*KILIüDAROğLU'NU BEKLEYEN SINAV*

üzetlersek; CHP’deki belirsizlik, kafa karışıklığı, savrulma, eksen kayması tartışmaları, kısa bir süre içinde *sona erecektir, ermelidir…* Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın vereceği karar bu belirsizliğe nokta koyacaktır. *Karar hangi yönde çıkarsa çıksın*, Kılıçdaroğlu da ‘yol haritası’nı ona göre çizecek ve *“elini masaya vuracak”*tır. Aksi taktirde, Kılıçdaroğlu’na yönelik güven erozyona uğrar. Bunun temel sebebi de “politikalar” değildir. Kılıçdaroğlu’nu samimi bulan seçmenler, ‘iktidar olmak için bir arayış içinde’ diyerek, belli bir noktaya kadar ‘kredi’ açar. 

Ancak; partiyi Kılıçdaroğlu’nun değil de *‘başkalarının yönettiği’* duygusu kökleşirse, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun o koltukta oturması *imkansız* ve *anlamsız* hale gelir. Seçmen, kendini ‘oy verdiği’ kişinin yönetmesini ister. Kılıçdaroğlu, bu bağlamda, hem politikaları, hem de *‘yönetme yeteneği’* ile kitlelere güven vermelidir. Liderlik budur...

Bizim umudumuz ve beklentimiz, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun liderlik yapması yönündedir…


*OLAY YARATAN VİDEOYU İZLEMEK İüİN LİNKE TIKLAYIN* 



*Barış YARKADAş* /GERüEK GüNDEM / 20 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*ünder Sav ateşle oynuyor*



Yaklaşık bir ay önce bu köşede CHP'nin 22 - 23 Mayıs 2010 tarihinde yaptığı kurultayın Yargıtay tarafından mercek altına alındığını yazmıştık. O günlerde kaleme aldığımız bir yazıda, Yargıtay'ın incelemesi bittiği taktirde, CHP'nin Parti Meclisi seçimlerini yenilemek zorunda kalabileceğini aktarmıştık. üünkü; Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı Siyasi Partiler Bürosu, Deniz Baykal tarafından hazırlatılan "yeni tüzük"ün kurultayda neden uygulamaya konulmadığını CHP yönetimine soruyordu. 

Yargıtay, Siyasi Partiler Yasası'nın (SPY) 10. ve 54 maddesi gereğince tüzüğün neden ve nasıl kaldırıldığını soruyordu. SPY'ye göre, bir partinin tüzüğünü kaldırması ya da ertelemesi için, "Tüzük Kurultayı"nı toplaması gerekiyor. CHP ise, 23 Mayıs günü, (kurultayın ikinci günü) ünder Sav'ın isteği üzerine, yeni tüzüğü uygulamadan kaldırmış ve kendisine aşırı yetki veren "eski tüzük"le yola devam etmek zorunda kalmıştı. Yargıtay'ın incelemesi de işte tam bu noktaya odaklanmıştı. Yargıtay, "Tüzüğü delege oylarıyla kaldıramazsınız. Kaldırabilmeniz için, Tüzük Kurultayı toplamanız gerekir. Bunu yapmamışsınız" diyordu.

Yaklaşık bir ay süren inceleme, salı günü saat 16.00'da tamamlandı. Yargıtay'ın verdiği karar, saat 17.00'de Genel Sekreter ünder Sav'a özel kuryeyle ulaştırıldı. Sav, kararı okuduktan sonra, önce kurmaylarını odasında topladı. Ardından da şu yorumu yaptı: "Kurultaya gitmemize gerek yok. Genel Başkan Yardımcıları istifa eder. Yeni Tüzük uygulamaya konulur. Genel Başkan, 13 tane genel başkan yardımcısı atar. Yolumuza devam ederiz."

ünder Sav, *kararı arkadaşlarıyla paylaştıktan üç saat sonra*, konuyla ilgili olarak Genel Başkan Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'na *''telefonla''* bilgi verdi. Sav, yazılı kararı Kılıçdaroğlu'na götürmeyerek durumu ''önemsizleştirmeye'' çalıştı. Sav'ın değerlendirmeleri üzerinden bilgi sahibi olan Kılıçdaroğlu ise, "Kurultaya gerek yok" sözleriyle yönlendirilmeye çalışıldı.

Oysa; Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, her zaman olduğu gibi, dün de yanıltıldı. Biliyorsunuz, bu köşede Yargıtay'ın inceleme başlattığını yazdığımızda, bazı alçaklar bunların yalan olduğunu söyleyip hakımızda "Fethullahçı bu, partiyi karıştırmaya çalışıyor" bile demişlerdi. Arkamızdan konuşan o alçakların, bugün yüzlerini görmek isterdim...

Neyse, konumuz bunlar değil.. 

Konumuz, CHP'nin hangi istikamete yürüyeceği... Biz Yargıtay incelemesine ilişkin haberleri yazdığımızda, ünder Sav'ın mahkemeden gelen tebligatı, tam sekiz gün boyunca Kılıçdaroğlu'ndan sakladığını kaleme almıştık. Kılıçdaroğlu, aynı hataya yine düşüyor. Mahkeme kararını alıp incelemesi ve birkaç hukukçuya göstermesi gerekirken, Sav'ın dediklerine inanıyor... 

Kurultaydan ve delegenin iradesinden korkan Sav, Kılıçdaroğlu'nu etkilemeye çalışarak, partisini de ateşe atıyor. Sav, sırf o koltukta biraz daha oturabilmek adına, CHP'yi felakete sürüklüyor.

Neden mi?

Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nın kararı çok açık. Yargıtay, 22 - 23 Mayıs tarihinde yapılan kurultayın ikinci gününün, ''hukuken problemli'' olduğunu söylüyor. İlgili daire, "Yeni Tüzük adlı tüzüğü uygulamadan kaldırma yetkiniz yok. Bunu yapabilmeniz için, bir tüzük kurultaylı toplamalı ve tüzüğü öyle kaldırmalıydınız. Bu yüzden, 23 Mayıs 2010 tarihinden itibaren aldığınız tüm kararlar yok hükmündedir, geçersizdir" diyor.

Ardından da ekliyor: "Kararınızı 15 gün içinde ilgili dairemize bildirin."

Yargıtay'ın "karar" dediği şu: CHP, Yargıtay'dan gelen kararı uygularsa, 15 gün içinde kurultay tarihi ve yerini bildirmek zorunda. Yok eğer, ''Biz bu karara uymayacağız" derse, Yargıtay CHP'yi önce uyaracak. Yani "ihtar" verecek. "İhtar"a uyulmadığı taktirde ise, konu Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne taşınacak. Böylece, CHP 2011 Genel Seçimleri öncesi, bir *KAPATMA DAVASI* ile karşı karşıya kalabilecek... 

Ne uğruna peki? Sav'ın o koltukta biraz daha oturabilmesi uğruna...

Tabii meselelere ünder Sav Cephesi'nden bakarsanız, bizim yazdıklarımızın tamamı fasa - fiso... Yakın çevresine "Türkiye'nin en bilgili hukuk adamı benim" diyen Sav, Yargıtay'ın kararını önemsemiyormuş gibi görünüyor. Salı günü kurmaylarıyla yaptığı toplantıda "Kurultay yaptırmayız. Genel başkan yardımcılarının istifasını alırız. Kemal 13 kişiyi atama yapar, yolumuza devam ederiz. *Konu Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne taşınsa bile, dava 4 yıl sürer, sonuçlanmaz"* diyor. 

Oysa; Yargıtay, 23 Mayıs günü yapılan Parti Meclisi, Yüksek Disiplin Kurulu ile Bilim Kültür Yönetim Platformu seçimlerinin *''yok hükmünde''* olduğunu söylüyor. Bu yüzden, meşruiyeti şu an tartışmalı olan PM içinden yeni bir MYK atamaya çalışmanın hukuktaki karşılığı "karara uymama" olarak değerlendiriliyor. Mahkemelerin kararına uymamanın yaptırımları ise değişiyor. Yaptırımlar, ''kapatma''ya dek uzanabiliyor...

Düşünübiliyor musunuz? CHP'nin ''hukukçu'' Genel Sekreteri ünder Sav, kendisine göre bir ''hukuk normu'' oluşturmaya çalışıyor. Peki o halde, CHP'liler AKP'ye niye kızıyor? Erdoğan da hukuku kendine göre yorumluyor, hukukun arkasından dolanmaya çalışıyor...

Aynı anlayış, ünder Sav'da da mevcut. Sav, Yargıtay'dan gelen yazının Genel Başkan Kılıçdaroğlu'ndan sekiz gün boyunca saklandığını açığa çıkardığımızda,"O günlerde tatildeydim" demişti. Sav'ın o tarihte Ankara'da olduğunu açığa çıkarmıştık. Bu konu, Abant'taki CHP Toplantısı'nda gündeme geldiğinde, aynı Sav, ''hukuka direneceği"ni şu sözlerle belli etmişti: 

"Biz bu konuda (Yargıtay incelemesi) mahkeme ile farklı düşünüyoruz. Sanırız Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin hakemliğine başvurmak zorunda kalacağız."

23 Mayıs tarihli kurultayın ''hukuka aykırı'' olduğunu bilen Sav, kelime oyunlarıyla gerçeği örtmeye çalışmıştı. Sanki Yargıtay ile CHP ''eşit statüde siyasi bir meseleyi tartışıyormuş" havası yaratmaya çalışan Sav, hukuk bilgisinin zayıflığını bu sözlerle örtmeye çalışıyordu. Yaptığı kurultayın SPY'ye aykırı olduğu gerçeğini kabul etmek istemeyen Sav, partiyi kapatma davasıyla karşı karşıya bırakacak süreci başlatacağının işaretlerini de vermişti.

Biz, dün ne yazdıysak bugün olduğunu görüyoruz. Bundan memnun olduğumuz düşünülmesin. Keşke biz yanılsaydık ve Yargıtay,"CHP'nin kurultayında hukuki problem yoktur" deseydi. Ancak ne yazık ki; Yargıtay, dün verdiği kararla, CHP'nin hukukçular değil, *İHTİRASLARINA YENİK DüşMüş KİşİLER* tarafından yönetildiğini tescil etti. Koltuklarında biraz daha oturabilmek adına, partilerini seçim öncesi çetrefilli yollara sokmaya çalışan kişilerin, Türkiye'nin geleceğini düşündüklerine inanmak imkansız...

Bir düşünün:

CHP yönetimi, Yargıtay'dan gelen karara karşı direndiği taktirde, mahkeme ihtarın ardından *'kapatma'* davasına gitme yolunu kullanacak. Son atamalarla birlikte, AKP'nin yönlendirmesine açık hale geldiği ifade edilen Anayasa Mahkemesi, 2011 Genel Seçimleri'ne bir ay kala, CHP dosyasını gündeme alacak. Ya *KAPATMA* kararı verecek, ya da *"Gidin kurultayınızı yenileyin"* diyecek. *AKP iktidar için mücadele ederken, CHP kurultay telaşına düşecek... Ya da kapatılmamak için savunma verecek...*

Bu tablonun "hayal mahsulü" olduğunu mu söylüyorsunuz? Biz bu satırları bir ay önce yazdığımızda, "İnceleme falan yok kardeşim, partinin içini karıştırmak istiyorlar" deniliyordu. Dün onları söyleyenler, bu yazdıklarımıza da "yalan" diyebilirler...

Ancak zaman hızla akıp geçiyor. Neler olup bitiğini hep birlikte göreceğiz. ünder Sav'ın koltuk hırsı ve ihtirasının, Türkiye'nin kaderini nasıl değiştireceğine de hep birlikte şahit olacağız.

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, bu söylediklerimizi ciddiye almalı ve gerekeni yapmaıadır. Kılıçdaroğlu, kendisini genel başkan yaptığını düşündüğü ünder Sav'a minnet borcu olduğunu düşünebilir. Ama unutulmasın, *Türkiye'nin ünder Sav ve el öpenlerine borcu yok.* Bu bedel,* fazlasıyla ve fazlasıyla ödendi.* Kılıçdaroğlu, hem kendisini hem de CHP'yi özgürleştirecek adımı atmak zorundadır. CHP'yi kapatma davasıyla karşı karşıya bırakmanın vebali ağır olur... Hem de çok ağır... CHP'nin seçime girememesi, AKP'ye Türkiye'yi kendi eliyle teslim etmek anlamına gelir...

Bu da bizim son uyarımız olsun...


*****

*NOT:* Bu yazıyı kaleme alırken, Sav'a yakın bir isim aradı. Söyledikleri aynen şöyle: "Biz kurultaya gitmeyiz. Kurultay yaptırmayız. Partinin yeni tüzüğü uygulamaya konulur. ünder Abi de ürgütlerden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı olur. Birçok yetkiyi yine ünder Abi'ye bağlarız. İdari Sorumluluk yine ünder Abi'de olur. Güçlü Genel Sekreterlik yerine Güçlü Genel Başkan Yardımcılığı makamını oluştururuz. Değişen birşey olmaz."

_Ne diyelim, hayırlısı olsun..._


*Barış YARKADAş* /GERüEK GüNDEM / 27 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*Kılıçdaroğlu CHP’nin 3. adamı mı?*



Birkaç gün önce ziyaretime gelen CHP’nin eski bir yöneticisi, hayli ilginç bilgiler verdi. CHP’li kaynağımın anlattığına göre, Genel Sekreter ünder Sav’ın yakın çevresi, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nu “partinin 3. adamı” olarak görüyor. O çevreye göre, CHP’yi şu an Genel Sekreter ünder Sav yönetiyor. Sav’ın yardımcılığını ise Hakkı Suha Okay üstleniyor. Kılıçdaroğlu da Hakkı Suha Okay’dan sonraki “Genel Başkan Yardımcısı” konumunda bulunuyor. Yine aynı çevre, “Partinin hafızası - “büyük hukuk adamı ünder Sav olmazsa, CHP dağılma tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya kalır” propagandası yapıyor. Propaganda, “Sav, CHP’nin çimentosudur’’ sözleriyle sürüyor.

*YA KURULTAY REZALETİ...*

CHP’yi yakından takip eden bir gazeteci olmasam, söylenenlere inanırdım. Ancak; 24 Ekim tarihli Yargıtay yazısından sonra, yukarıdaki sözlerin “tamamen bir saçmalık” olduğu kanıtlandı. Sav’ın, bırakın ‘’büyük hukuk adamı’’ olmasını, kurultay yapacak derecede dahi hukuk bilgisine sahip olmadığı ortaya çıktı. Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Abdurrahman Yalçınkaya, CHP’nin hukukçularının, Siyasi Partiler Yasası’nın 10. ve 54 maddelerinden bi haber olduğunu gösterdi. Böylece, CHP’yi yöneten kadronun, hırslarının akıllarının önüne geçtiği de görülmüş oldu. Koltuklarında biraz daha oturabilmek adına, CHP’yi nasıl bir felakete sürüklediklerini ise tüm Türkiye gördü. Yargıtay kararı, ünder Sav’ın artık istifa etmesi gerektiğini bir kez daha hatırlattı. 

*BU HATAYI üğRENCİLER DAHİ YAPMAZ*

üünkü; dünyanın hiçbir ülkesinde, “hukukçu” kimliği olan bir Genel Sekreter’in yaptırdığı kurultay, yasalara aykırı olmaz, olamaz… Kurultayla kabul edilen tüzüğün, yine kurultayla kaldırılabileceğini Hukuk Fakültesi 1. sınıf öğrencileri bile bilir… Belli ki; bunu Kemal Anadol, ünder Sav ve Hakkı Suha Okay bilmiyormuş… Bu yüzden, organize ettikleri kurultay, hukuki açıdan tartışmalı hale geldi. Yargıtay, kurultayın 2. gününü “yok hükmünde” saydı. “Güçlü Genel Sekreterlik” makamında biraz daha oturabilmek için, hukuk ve yasalar ayaklar altına alındı. *YARGITAY'DAN GELEN SORUşTURMA EVRAKI KILIüDAROğLU'NDAN SEKİZ GüN BOYUNCA SAKLANDI.* Sav, bunu yaparak *DİSİPLİN SUüU İşLEDİ.* 

*Gerçek Gündem.com* evrakların saklandığını ortaya çıkarınca, Yargıtay, Genel Sekreter ünder Sav'a yollanan yazıların bir örneğini Kılıçdaroğlu'nun makamına da iletmeye başladı. Buna rağmen, Kılıçdaroğlu'nun yollanan son evraktan dahi "üç saat sonra" haberi oldu.

Acı olan tarafı ise, CHP’yi kapatma tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya bırakan bu duruma hiç kimsenin itiraz dahi edememesi… üünkü; Sav’a yönelik bir eleştiri, “Parti Komiserleri” tarafından hemen engelleniyor. “Bir daha vekil olamazsın, belediye başkanı olamazsın” korkusu yayılarak, parti içinde tam bir terör estiriliyor. Kadın Kolları üyeleri hukuksuz bir şekilde görevden alınırken, “Büyük Hukuku Adamı ünder Sav’ın talimatları” adeta bir “Ayet” muamelesi görüyor. 

*SAV İSTİFAYI DüşüNüYOR MU?*

Aslında, yukarıda da ifade ettiğimiz üzere, ünder Sav’ın ‘Kurultay Skandalı’nın ardından tüm sorumluluğu üstlenerek *istifa etmesi gerekiyor.* üünkü; CHP’nin hanesine, “oy kullanamayan bir genel başkan”dan sonra, “kurultay yapmayı beceremeyen parti” de ekleniyor. Tüm bunların sorumlusu olan Sav ise, bırakın istifa etmeyi, “yeni tüzük”ün kabul edilmesiyle birlikte, *“GüüLü GENEL BAşKAN YARDIMCILIğI”* bekliyor. Sav’ın yandaşları ise TV ekranlarında küstahça konuşmalar yapıyor. CHP Genel Başkanlığı makamının iradesini bile hiçe sayan Sav yandaşları, “ünder Bey, Genel Başkan Yardımcısı olacak. ürgütler Sayın Sav’a bağlanacak” diyor.

Bu sözler küstahlık değil de nedir?
Bu sözler, CHP Genel Başkanlığı makamını hiçe saymak değil midir?
Bu sözler, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun iradesine ipotek koymak anlamını taşımaz mı?
CHP’liler ve Kılıçdaroğlu, bu tabloyu nasıl hazmediyor?

*BU üZGüVENİN KAYNAğI NE?*

Ortada henüz CHP’nin Yargıtay’dan gelen yazı sonrası nasıl bir yol haritası izleyeceği bile yokken, ünder Sav’ın *GüüLü GENEL BAşKAN YARDIMCISI* olacağına nasıl bu denli emin olunabiliyor? Kılıçdaroğlu Sav’ı belki de sade bir “Parti Meclisi” üyesi olarak konumlandıracak? Belki “Bugüne kadarki çalışmalarınız için teşekkür ederiz” diyecek… Belki de “Genel Sekreter” olarak kalmasını isteyecek… Bunu, şu an için, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun dışında hiç kimse bilmiyor…

Ancak; Sav ve yandaşları kendilerinden o denli eminler ki; daha Parti Meclisi üyelerini dinleme zahmetine dahi katlanmadan konuşuyor, görev taksimi yapıyorlar. Sav’ın yandaşları TV ekranlarında, *“Sayın Sav, üRGüTLERDEN SORUMLU GENEL BAşKAN YARDIMCISI OLACAK”* diyebiliyor.

*CHP’yi yüzde 28’den yüzde 22’ye gerileten sebep işte budur.* Sav ve arkadaşları, kurultaydan beri, Kılıçdaroğlu üzerinde bir “hegemonya” kurmuş ve yeni genel başkanı “yönetilen adam” pozisyonuna sokmuştur. ünder Sav’ın Ege’de Son Söz sitesinden meslektaşımız ümit Yaldız’a verdiği röportaj ise Kılıçdaroğlu’nun ipini çekmiştir. Kılıçdaroğlu, o meşhur röportajın ardından hızla irtifa kaybetmeye başlamıştır. Sav o röportajda, “Partinin tek hakimi benim” havası yayıyordu. Sav’ın üst perdeden yaptığı konuşmalar, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun prestijini azalttı. O süreçte, Gürsel Tekin’i MYK’ya aldırtmamaya çalışan Sav ve arkadaşları, Kılıçdaroğlu’na en büyük kötülüğü yaptı. Kılıçdaroğlu, kamuoyunun gözünde “güvenilmez, arkadaşına sahip çıkmayan, kendi fikri olmayan” bir konuma itildi. CHP o süreçten sonra hızla düşüşe geçti.

*HALK NEYE BAKAR?*

şunu her zaman söylüyorum: Halkımız, politikacının ne dediğine bakmaz çoğu zaman. Politikacının ve ekibinin “Türkiye’yi yönetip yönetemeyeceği”ne bakar. Tayyip Erdoğan, işte bu yüzden yüzde 40’ın üstünde oy alıyor. Politikaları halka çile çektirmesine rağmen, yarattığı güven duygusuyla kitleleri peşinden sürüklüyor. Kılıçdaroğlu ise “vesayet altında” bir görüntü çiziyor. Kitleler, bu yüzden Kılıçdaroğlu’na güvenmekte zorlanıyor. Halk, Kılıçdaroğlu’na şans vermeye hazır ama, önce *“CHP LİDERİ”* olmasını istiyor. 

Kılıçdaroğlu bu yüzden, ‘’Kurultay yapılsın mı, yapılmasın mı?” tartışmasını iki günlüğüne bir kenara bırakıp şu sorunun cevabını vermelidir: *“Kılıçdaroğlu CHP’nin lideri olmak istiyor mu, istemiyor mu?”*

üarşamba gecesi *TRT Türk*’te katıldığım *“Türkiye’nin Gece Yarısı”* adlı programda bu düşüncemi dile getirdim. Bence temel soru budur. Kılıçdaroğlu eğer CHP’nin lideri olmak istiyorsa, tercihini ona göre yapmalıdır. *“ünder Sav’ın yönettiği adam’’* görüntüsünden hızla çıkmalı, *“güven veren”* bir imaj yaratmalıdır. Aksi taktirde, yüzde 30’ların üstünde başlayan yükselme grafiği, 20’lerin dahi altına inecektir. Sav ve yandaşları yukarıdakine benzer sözler ettikçe, CHP’nin oyları hızla eriyecektir. CHP’nin bugünkü sorunu ”politikaları” değil, yönetilememedir. CHP bugün, Sav ve arkadaşlarının koltuk hırsına mahkum olmuştur. Koltuklarında oturabilmek için, Yargıtay’la dahi çatışacak bir hale gelen Sav yandaşları, telafisi mümkün olmayan sonuçlara yol açtıklarının farkında bile değiller…

*KILIüDAROğLU NEDEN SUSUYOR?*

Peki tüm bunları sadece biz mi görüyoruz? Kılıçdaroğlu yaşananların farkında değil mi?

Bu sorunun cevabını verebilen tek bir CHP’li dahi görmedim. Kılıçdaroğlu’nun neden Sav’a bu denli “bağımlı yaşadığı”nı bilen hiç kimse yok. “Kılıçdaroğlu, kendisini her geçen gün yeyip bitiren Sav’a karşı neden tavır alamıyor, neden “Artık yeter” deyip elini masaya vuramıyor?” sorusu her geçen gün daha yüksek bir sesle soruluyor.

*YENİ BİR şANS*

Aslında, Yargıtay’ın 24 Ekim’de CHP’ye yolladığı yazı, Kılıçdaroğlu için ‘altın tepside sunulmuş bir fırsat…” Edindiğim izlenime göre, Kılıçdaroğlu, “hukuki riskleri” de göze alarak kurultaya gitmeyecek. Bunu artık görüyoruz. Kılıçdaroğlu, bu kararı aldıysa, o halde MYK’daki ünder Sav vesayetini kırmalı… Rahat ve uyumlu bir şekilde çalışacağı Genel Başkan Yardımcıları’nı bizzat kendisi belirlemeli. “Yeni Tüzük” genel başkana birçok yetki veriyor. Yok eğer, Kılıçdaroğlu, Sav yandaşlarının dediği gibi, örgütleri mevcut genel sekretere bağlayacaksa, değişen hiçbir şeyin olmayacağını şimdiden söylemek gerekir. üünkü; CHP’nin bugün yaşadığı sorunların temelinde, ünder Sav’ın örgütleri yönetmesi yatıyor. 

ürneğin, Sav’ın yönetiği örgütlere şöyle bir bakalım: Konya, Kars, Kırıkkale il başkanları, bu kentlerde dahi oturmuyor. Kars İl Başkanı üetin Bilgir, haftanın iki günü Kars’a gidiyor. Keza, Kırıkkale İl Başkanı da aynı durumda. 

şimdi söyler misiniz, bu tablodan başarı çıkması mümkün mü? 
Seçmen, o ilde oturmayan siyasetçinin peşinden neden gitsin?

İşte ünder Sav’ın yönettiği örgütlerin küçük bir fotoğrafı…

Kılıçdaroğlu bu tablodan memnunsa, kendisine söyleyebileceğimiz tek şey, “Allah yolunu açık etsin”dir.

Kılıçdaroğlu bu tabloyu kabul etmeye devam ederse, CHP’nin “3. adamlığı”nı da kaybedecektir. 

*****

*GüRSEL TEKİN'E ELEşTİRİ:* Bazı okurlarım zaman zaman yazıyor: *"Gürsel Tekin'i de eleştirin"* diye... *CHP'ye yönelik eleştirilerin tümü, Gürsel Tekin'i de kapsıyor. Tekin, CHP yönetimi dışındaki bir isim değil ki!* 

*"Bu tabloyu nasıl hazmediyorsunuz?"* sorusunun muhataplarından biri de *Gürsel Tekin*'dir.


*Barış YARKADAş* /GERüEK GüNDEM / 28 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*SKY Türk’te ünder Sav skandalı*



Bugün aslında CHP İstanbul İl Başkanlığı’nın Silivri’de düzenlemiş olduğu “Yerel Yönetimler Değerlendirme Toplantısı”na ilişkin görüşlerimi yazacak ve ilçe başkanlarının konuşturulmamasının sebeplerini irdeleyecektim. CHP İstanbul İl Başkanlığı, Silivri Klassis Resort Otel’de _(bu otelin hikayesi de ayrı bir konu, otelin sahibine plan tadilatıyla trilyonluk rant sağlandı)_ yaptığı toplantıda, 39 ilçe başkanını, dolayısıyla CHP örgütlerini yok saydı. Belediye başkanları konuşturulurken, örgütün temsilcisi olan ilçe başkanları toplantıya sadece “izleyici” olarak katılabildi.

Bu meseleyi, önümüzdeki günlerde irdeleriz. Nasıl olsa, CHP’de sular durulmak bilmiyor. Durulacağa da benzemiyor. üünkü; Genel Sekreter ünder Sav, yakın çevresine talimat vererek, “Eski tüzüğün uygulanması için harekete geçin. Güçlü Genel Sekreterlik makamı ortadan kaldırılamaz” diyor. Sav, bununla da yetinmeyerek, “Yeni tüzükte 13 genel başkan yardımcısı olacak. Ben 13 adamdan biri olmam” sözleriyle Kılıçdaroğlu’na karşı bayrak açacağının işaretlerini veriyor. Sav, belli ki çarşamba günü yapılacak olan Parti Meclisi’nde kendisine yakın isimleri konuşturarak, “Baykal döneminde uygulanan tüzüğe dönmek için kurultaya gidelim” çağrısı yaptıracak. 

Birkaç haftadır yazıyorum. Geride bıraktığımız günlerde, hem CNN Türk, hem de TRT Türk’te anlattım. Program yaptığımız Radyo Box’ta da dinleyicilerimizle paylaştım. CHP içinde birileri artık çıkıp ünder Sav’ın ihtiraslarına ‘’dur’’ demek zorunda. üünkü; Sav’ın ihtirasları, CHP’yi AKP karşısında her geçen gün zayıflatıyor. “Eski tüzüğü isterim. Eski tüzükteki Güçlü Genel Sekreterlik makamını bırakmam. Yeni tüzüğü de kabul etmem” diretmesi, CHP’nin enerjisini tüketiyor.

Sav’ın ihtiraslarının ve eleştiri kabul etmeyen kişiliğinin CHP’deki örgütleri nasıl bitkin bir hale getirdiğini yıllardır görüyoruz. Bu anlayış, ne yazık ki; CHP’yle sınırlı kalmıyor. ürgütleri korkutarak sindiren ünder Sav ve çevresi, gazetecilerin haklarında yazıp çizmesine de tahammül edemiyor. Gazetecilerin susturulması için ellerindeki “kamu gücü’’ kullanılıyor. “Milletvekilleri” CHP’nin kendilerine emanet ettiği kimliği, ünder Sav’ı eleştiren kişileri susturmak için kullanıyor.

İşte somut örnek:

18 Ekim gecesi, sevgili dostum Gürkan Hacır’ın SKY Türk’te tam altı yıldır hazırlayıp sunduğu şimdiki Zaman adlı programa katıldım. Yaklaşık 2.5 saat süren program boyunca, hem CHP’yi hem de Genel Sekreter ünder Sav’ı anlattım. Gürkan Hacır, program süresince, konunun muhataplarına defalarca “Yayına katılın” çağrısı yaptı. Ancak buna rağmen, adı geçen kişiler, programa katılıp düşüncelerini anlatmak yerine “CHP MİLLETVEKİLİ” kimliğiyle, SKY Türk’ün Genel Müdürü Barış Tünay’ı aramayı tercih etti. Tünay’a hem beni hem de Hacır’ı şikayet eden CHP’li milletvekilleri, “Kanalınızda ünder Bey’e küfrediliyor” yalanını söyledi. Mesleği gazetecilik olmayan Barış Tünay, kendisini arayanlara, “Beni değil, programı arayın ve konuşun” demek yerine, telaşa kapıldı. Programcısını savunamadı. Oysa; SKY Türk’te canlı yayın sürerken, adı geçen kişilere defalarca çağrı yapılmıştı.

ünder Sav’ın yakın çevresi, SKY Türk’e yönelik baskılarını hafta boyunca sürdürdü. SKY Türk Genel Müdürü Barış Tünay’ı arayan CHP’li yöneticiler, “Gelin, yayına katılın, düşüncelerinizi canlı yayında anlatın” çağrılarına ise kulak asmadı. Ve bu taciz, tam sekiz gün boyunca devam etti. “ünder Sav’a küfrediliyor” yalanı hafta boyunca bir baskı aracı haline dönüştürüldü. Yalan söylediğimizi ispat edemeyenler, söylediklerimizin aksini kanıtlayamayanlar, Gürkan Hacır’ın İNFAZINI İSTEDİ. 

Ve SKY Türk TV’nin gazetecilikten gelmeyen Genel Müdürü, ünder Sav’ın yakın çevresinin baskıları sonucu, Gürkan Hacır’ın programını YAYINDAN KALDIRDI. Hacır’a herhangi bir gerekçe göstermeyen Genel Müdür Barış Tünay, yakın çevresine “Bir haftadır telefonlarım susmuyor. CHP’liler sürekli arıyor. ünder Sav’a küfredildiği söyleniyor. Programı o yüzden kaldırıyorum” dedi. 

ünder Sav’ın yakın çevresinin telefonlarından bunaldığını söyleyen Tünay, belli ki, hafta içinde baskıların azalmasını bekledi. üünkü; Hacır, benim katıldığım programın ardından MHP MYK üyesi Celal Adan’ı konuk etmişti. Adan’ın programının bitmesinin ardından kanaldan arayan bir yönetici, “Programınızı kaldırdık” dedi. 

Bu gelişme, SKY Türk’e yönelik baskının hafta boyunca devam ettiğini gösteriyor. üünkü; Hacır, 24 Ekim gecesi Celal Adan’ı konuk ettiğinde kendisine programın kaldırılacağına ilişkin herhangi bir imada bile bulunulmadı. Ancak belli ki; Hacır’ı pazar gecesi yeniden ekranda gören ünder Sav’ın yakınları, telefon trafiğine yeniden başladı. Ve böylece, altı yıldır SKY Türk’te yayımlanan program üNDER SAV’ın yakınlarının BASKISI SONUCU KALDIRILDI. 

Fazla söze gerek var mı bilmiyorum?

ünder Sav’ın yönettiği bir ülkede yaşamayı hayal dahi edemiyorum. Bu anlayışın yarın ülkeyi yönettiğini düşünebiliyor musunuz? Eminim; Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve arkadaşlarına rahmet okuturlar. Muhalefetteyken basını susturanlar, kim bilir iktidardayken neler yapmazlar?

******

*NOT:* Bu yazıyı kaleme alırken, 18 Ekim’de yayımlanan programımızın tekrarını isteyen yaklaşık üç bin kişinin SKY Türk’ü aradığını öğrendim. SKY Türk’ün *0212 449 07 00* nolu telefonunu arayan üç bine yakın CHP’li programın tekrarını istemesine rağmen, bir sonuç alamamış. Bu durumu üukurova Grubu’nun yöneticileri de dikkate alacaktır sanırım. Mehmet Emin Karamehmet, AKP iktidarının tüm baskılarına rağmen, bünyesinde çalışan gazetecileri korumasıyla ünlüdür. TOKİ’nin, Mustafa Sarıgül’ün, AKP’nin baskılarına boyun eğmeyen Karamehmet’in, SKY Türk’teki bu saçmalığa müdahale edeceğini umuyorum. 

*OLAY YARATAN VİDEOYU İZLEMEK İüİN LİNKE TIKLAYIN*




*Barış YARKADAş* /GERüEK GüNDEM / 1 Kasım 2010

----------


## bozok

*Kemal Bey, Sav’dan hesap sormazsa*



Lütfen!.. CHP’den ve SKY Türk Televizyonu’ndan biri çıksın, “Barış Yarkadaş’ın, 1 Kasım 2010 Pazartesi günü yayınladığı ‘SKY Türk’te ünder Sav skandalı’ başlığı altında yazdıkları doğru değildir. Gürkan Hacır’ın SKY Türk’te Pazartesi geceleri geç saatlerde canlı yayınlanan ‘şimdiki Zaman’ programı, gercekgundem.com’un sahibi, Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Barış Yarkadaş’ın konuk olduğu ve CHP Genel Sekreteri ünder Sav’a yönelik yergilerinden ötürü kaldırılması için SKY Türk Genel Müdürü Barış Tünay’a yoğun baskılar yapılmadı” desin! Böyle bir yanıta öyle bir gereksinimim var ki!..

Sevgili Barış’ın yazısını defalarca okudum, 28 Ekim’de konuk olduğu canlı yayında söylediklerini sıkıca dinledim. Yanlış bir yer bulsaydım, yererdim. 

Sevgili Barış’ın yazdıkları da, söyledikleri de birer doğrulardı. ünder Sav’la ve Sav’ın ekibiyle ilgili yazdıkları, söyledikleri bilinenlerdi!

Sav ve arkadaşlarından her şeyi beklerdim de, bir televizyoncu gazeteciyi, kendilerine yönelik yergilerden ötürü işinden ettireceklerini beklemezdim!

Allah aşkına, nasıl böyle bir şey yaparlar!

Yapmamışlarsa, neden yalanlamazlar?!

Yalanlamamaları, “yaptıkları”nın kanıtı değil midir?!

Utanıyorum! İçim buruk! Yazacak “sözcük”, söyleyecek “söz” bulamıyorum!

“SYK Türk’te ünder Sav skandalı” başlıklı yazısında, “ürgütleri korkutarak sindiren ünder Sav ve çevresi, gazetecilerin haklarında yazıp çizmesine de tahammül edemiyor. Gazetecilerin susturulması için ellerindeki ‘kamu gücü’ kullanılıyor. ‘Milletvekilleri’ CHP’nin kendilerine emanet ettiği kimliği, ünder Sav’ı eleştiren kişileri susturmak için kullanıyor” diye yazan sevgili Barış Yarkadaş’ın, “Muhalefetteyken basını susturanlar, kim bilir iktidardayken neler yapmazlar?” tümcesine aynen katılıyorum.

CHP’li beş gencin, Genel Sekreteri ünder Sav’ın “yargılanması” istemiyle İstanbul şişli Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na yaptıkları şikayetlerindeki “anlatıları”na da aynen katılıyorum.

Dün Gerçek Gündem’de, “ünder Sav’a mahkeme şoku” başlıkta haberde, şikayet dilekçeleri “2010/49185” kaydıyla işleme konan Zeynel Durna, Rüçhan Dağ, Faruk Gültekin, Adem şimşek ve Gürbüz Selçuk adlı gençlerin, Sav’ın, Siyasi Partiler Yasası’nın 102’inci ve 104’üncü maddelerine muhalefet ettiği savı yanı sıra şu sözleri de yer aldı:

“Genel Sekreterimiz Sayın ünder Sav, 22 - 23 Mayıs tarihinde yapılan kurultayda uygulanması gereken tüzüğü işleme koydurtmadı. Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, partimizi bu yüzden uyardı. Ancak Sayın Sav, bu uyarı yazılarını da Genel Başkanımız Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'ndan sakladı. Bunları, gercekgundem.com ayrıntılarıyla yazdı. Biz bu durumu kabul etmiyoruz. Bu yüzden, savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunduk. Dilekçemizde, Sayın Sav'ın kendisine emanet edilen ‘Genel Sekreterlik’ makamına uygun davranmadığını ifade ettik. Sayın Sav, hem Yargıtay yazısını saklıyor, hem de tüzüğü keyfine göre uygulamaya koymuyor. Bunun gereğini yapmak zorunda. Partimiz seçime girememe riskiyle karşı karşıya. Aynı zamanda belki hazine yardımı bile kesilecek. Sayın Sav, bunları bilmiyor mu? Savcılık gerekli incelemeyi yapacaktır. Adaletin hangi kararı vereceğini göreceğiz. CHP kimsenin keyfine göre hareket edeceği bir yer değil."

Gençler, bu içerikli anlatılarında ve tepkilerinde haklılar. Ama isterdim ki “şikayetlerini” yargıya değil, parti Genel Başkanı’na götürselerdi…

Yargı yolundan bir şey çıkacağını olası görmüyorum. şişli’den, Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na gönderilir mi, oradan nasıl bir sonuç çıkar, bilmiyorum.

Genel Başkan Kemal Bey’in düşünceleri, alacağı, vereceği kararlar önemli…

Gözlemlediğim kadarıyla, Kemal Bey, şikayet kendisine de yapılsaydı, bu konuda “hayal kırıklığı” yaratacaktı!

Kemal Bey, Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’ndan “uyarı yazısı” gelmeden “tüzük değişliği olayı”nın üzerine gitmeliydi, Genel Sekreter Sav’dan “saklama”nın ve “geciktirme”nin hesabını sormalıydı…

Sormaması, yaratacağı “hayal kırıklıları”nın işaretidir!

Kemal Bey, hiç değilse, Sav’dan, Gürkan Hacır’ın, işinden olmasının hesabını sorsun!

Soramazsa, basına yönelik bütün olumlu sözleri havada kalacak, inanırlılığını ve güvenirliliğini yitirecek!



Baki KARAKOL /GERüEK GüNDEM / 2 Kasım 2010

----------


## bozok

*CHP’de neler oluyor?*



Bu sorunun cevabını, dün gece TV 8’de katıldığım ‘’Haber Aktif’’ adlı programda vermeye çalıştım. Gökmen Karadağ’ın sunduğu Haber Aktif’te, “CHP’de eski ile yeninin çatışması var. İktidar olmak isteyenlerle, parti içinde iktidar olmak isteyenlerin mücadelesi yaşanıyor” dedim. 

Geride bıraktığımız cuma günü ‘’su yüzüne çıkan” tartışma, aslında CHP’de işlerin yavaş yavaş yoluna girdiğini gösteriyor. “Eski”yi temsil eden ünder Sav, “yeni”nin temsilcisi Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’na bayrak açıyor. CHP’nin iktidar alternatifi haline gelmesinden ürken ünder Sav, “Eyvah parti elimizden kayıyor” düşüncesiyle, Kılıçdaroğlu’na ‘’balans ayarı’’ yapmaya çalışıyor. Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın gönderdiği uyarı yazısını genel başkanından tam sekiz gün boyunca saklayan ünder Sav, CHP’yi nasıl bir felakete sürüklediğini de gizlemeye çalışıyor. Yargıtay’ın “Yeni tüzüğü uygulayın” uyarısını bile dikkate almak istemeyen Sav, “Yeni tüzüğü uygulatmam. Yetkilerim budanıyor” diyor.

*‘BENDEN SONRASI TUFAN…’*

İşte CHP’yi iktidardan uzak tutan anlayış tam da budur. Sav, CHP’li olmayı “apolete” indirgeyen, “Ben yoksam gerisi tufan” anlayışının temsilcisidir. Bu bağlamda, “eski ve köhnemiş” bir düşüncenin sahibidir. CHP Genel Merkezi’ndeki bilgisayar tamirinden, çay ocağına alınacak malzemeye dek her şeyin kendi kontrolünde olmasını isteyen Sav, yeni tüzüğe bu yüzden itiraz ediyor. Sav, 13 genel başkan yardımcısına eşit oranda yetki verilmesini “kabullenemiyor.” ünder Sav, “Partinin sahibi benim, her şey benim kontrolümde olacak” diye dayatıyor.

*SORUN NE?*

Deniz Baykal, “vefa” adına kendi eliyle yarattığı canavarın artık tehlikeli bir hale geldiğini gördüğü için “yeni tüzük”te ısrar ediyordu. üünkü; Sav’ın istekleri bitmek bilmiyor, örgütlerden saymanlığa kadar tüm alanları kendisinin kontrol etmesini istiyordu. Bu isteklerini zamanla gerçekleştirdi. Ancak; tüm yetkilerin Sav’da toplanması CHP’yi bir süre sonra hantallaştırmaya başladı. Genel Başkan Yardımcıları “yetkisiz yetkili”ler haline getirildi. Odasındaki TV’si bozulan genel başkan yardımcısı, tamir için Sav’ın imzasını beklemek zorunda kaldı.

Böyle saçmalık mı olur, demeyin…

CHP yıllarca böyle yönetildi. Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın uyarı yazısı gelmemiş olsaydı, Kılıçdaroğlu da bu cendere içinde “iş yapmaya” çalışacaktı. Genel Başkan Yardımcıları, her adımlarında Sav’dan onay almak zorunda kalacaktı.

*GENEL BAşKAN RAHATLIYOR*

“Yeni Tüzük” bu saçmalığa son veriyor. ünder Sav ve ekibi ise, ne ilginçtir ki; buna karşı çıkıyor. “Yargıtay’ın kararını uygulamayalım” diyen Sav’cılar, “ünder Bey’e yetkileri devredilsin, eski tüzükle yola devam edelim” diyorlar. CHP’yi iktidara taşıyacağını iddia eden kadro, CHP’de “tek adam diktası” ve “tek adam hegemonyası” istiyor. 

Oysa ki; “yeni tüzük” CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcıları’na özgürlük tanıyor. Her bir genel başkan yardımcısı, atayacağı beş yardımcısıyla ekip çalışması yapma fırsatına kavuşuyor. Genel Başkan, yeni tüzükle, “parti içi dengeleri gözetmek” zorunluluğundan kurtulup “adil davranma” şansına kavuşuyor. “Yeni Tüzük” genel başkanı da özgürleştiriyor. ünder Sav gibilerinin kaprislerine mahkum olmama fırsatı doğuyor. üünkü; yeni tüzüğe göre, genel başkan, tıpkı başbakan gibi, kendi “kabinesi”ni belirleme hakkına kavuşuyor. 

“Eski Tüzük”te ise bu hak yoktu. Genel Başkan, yardımcılarını seçerken, listesini Parti Meclisi onayına sunmak zorundaydı. Bu ise, genel başkanı parti içindeki dengeleri gözetmek zorunda bırakıyordu. İstemediği kişileri bile, sırf ünder Sav istiyor, Eşref Erdem istiyor diye kabinesine alıyordu. Ki; Parti Meclisi’ne listesini onaylatabilsin…

*SAV’IN DERDİ KOLTUK*

ünder Sav, işte bu hegemonyasını kaybetmemek için, milletvekilliği sözü verdiği Parti Meclisi üyelerini çarşamba günü konuşturacak. Başını Mehmet Faraç ile Hikmet üelik’in çekeceği birkaç PM üyesi, Sav’ın talimatı üzerine Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’na bayrak açacak. Mehmet Faraç ile Hikmet üelik, “Yeni tüzük demokratik değil. Oy hakkımız engelleniyor” diyecek.

O halde, Sav’ın talimatıyla konuşacak olan Faraç ve arkadaşlarına soralım:

Elinizi vicdanınıza koyun ve söyleyin; 

22 – 23 Mayıs 2010 tarihinde yapılan büyük kurultayın ardından MYK üyeleri için PM’de oy verdiniz. O gün tek bir kişi bile, ünder Sav’ın eline tutuşturduğu listeye itiraz etti mi? Tek bir kişi bile, “Bu demokratik bir tarz değil, ben de MYK’ya aday olmak istiyorum” diye sordu mu? O gün tek bir kişi bile, “İçimizden aday olmak isteyenler çıkabilir. Bunu niye sormuyorsunuz?” dedi mi, diyebildi mi? Hepiniz, evet evet hepiniz, ünder Sav’ın önünüze koyduğu listeyi “kayıtsız – şartsız” onaylamadı mı?

O gün hepinizin elinden “seçme ve seçilme” hakkınızı aldı ünder Sav… Gıkınızı bile çıkaramadınız… MYK’ya aday olup almayacağınız sorulmadı bile… Ve tüzüğe aykırı bir şekilde, AüIK OY kullandınız. 

Demokrasi aklınıza şimdi mi geldi?
Listesinden girdiğiniz ünder Sav’ın aşırı yetkileri kısıtlanınca mı demokrasiyi hatırladınız?

*BAYKAL DüNEMİNDE NİYE SUSTUNUZ?*

İsterdim ki; yeni tüzüğe taaa Deniz Baykal döneminde itiraz etseydiniz. ‘’Demokratik değil” dediğiniz tüzüğü, Kılıçdaroğlu mu hazırlattı? Bugün PM’de ve MYK’da görev yapan birçok delege, 1 Aralık 2008’de kabul edilen tüzüğe “paşa paşa” oy verdi! Tüzüğün demokratik olmadığını, iki sene sonra mı anladınız? Eğer tüzüğü bile iki senede anlayabiliyorsanız, Türkiye’nin sorunlarını nasıl kavrayacak ve çözüm üreteceksiniz!

Yapmayın, ünder Sav’ın ihtirasları ve egosu için, halkın AKP karşısında sığınabileceği tek liman olan CHP’yi yaralıyor, güçten düşürüyor, parçalamaya çalışıyorsunuz. Bu halk, ünder Sav’a bakanlık verdi, milletvekilliği verdi, CHP’de yönetici olma onuru verdi. Daha ne istiyorsunuz? Halkın ünder Sav’a borcu mu var? Bu borcun ne zaman biteceğini düşünüyorsunuz? 

*TANIYIN BUNLARI*

ünder Sav’ın kapı arkalarında verdiği talimatlarla Kılıçdaroğlu’na karşı bayrak açma girişiminde bulunmak sizlere yakışmıyor. “Sosyal demokrat”lar özgür bireylerdir. “Kapı kulu” değildir. üarşamba günü Parti Meclisi toplantısında, “kendinizin olmayan fikirleri” dile getirmeyi, vicdanınıza kabul ettirebilecek misiniz? 

Dünyanın hangi ülkesinde, hangi partisinde “Genel Sekreter’e daha fazla yetki verilsin, tek adam olsun” denilir? “Dikta”ya bu denli meraklıysanız, CHP’de işiniz ne? ünder Sav’a daha fazla yetki verilmesini istemeyi, demokrasiyle nasıl bağdaştırıyorsunuz? Demokrasi, eşitlik değil midir? Kolektif akıl değil midir? Genel Başkan Yardımcıları’na “eşit yetki” verilmesi sizi niye rahatsız ediyor? Genel Başkan Yardımcıları’nın atayacağı beş yardımcı içinden “yeni kadro”ların çıkmasından mı korkuyorsunuz? İşte bu korku, ünder Sav zihniyetidir.. Bu korku, Türkiye’yi AKP’ye mahkum etmiştir….

*TALİMATLA KONUşMAK YAKIşMIYOR*

N’olur, çarşamba günü konuşurken, “Oylama yetkimiz elimizden alınıyor” demeyin. Komik olursunuz… CHP’de parti içi demokrasinin olmadığını herkes biliyor. Bu yüzden, parti içi demokrasiyi ‘’iki ayda bir toplandığınız PM’de oy verme’’ye indirgemeyin… Parti içi demokrasinin temeli, bireylerin özgürce siyaset yapabilmesinden başlar. ünder Sav’ın talimatıyla konuşmakla değil…

Bakın, mızrak çuvala sığmıyor… 

Dün gece TV 8’de de anlattım. Tepeden talimatla siyaset olmuyor. ünder Sav, Berhan şimşek’i İstanbul İl Başkanı olarak atadığında, büyük bir rüzgarla geldi. N’oldu peki? Sav’ın tabanı olmadığı için, İstanbul’da hiçbir şey yapamadı. şimşek, başarısızlığını örtmek için, geçmiş dönemi kötülemeye başladı. İlk dersini ise, İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Meclisi’nde aldı. Grup Başkan Vekili Atalay Oğul’u darbeyle yerinden etmeye çalıştı. 112 Meclis üyesi’nin 108’i şimşek’e açıkça karşı çıktı. şimşek, adayı Gökan Zeybek’le birlikte salonu terk etmek zorunda kaldı. 

*üNDER SAV BUNU ANLAMADI MI?*

Bu tablo, ünder Sav’a ciddi bir siyasi şamardı. Sav bunu anladığı için, “Benim Berhan’ın yaptığından haberim yok” dedi. Her zamanki taktiğini uyguladı. ünder Sav’ın ise parti tabanında bir gücünün olmadığı ortaya çıktı. ünder Sav’ın ‘’örgüt içindeki gücü’’nün tam bir kent efsanesi olduğunu herkes gördü. 

Bu yüzden, Sav’ın önce *GENEL BAşKAN* ardından da *CUMHURBAşKANI OLMA* ihtirasını artık görün. Sav’ın derdi iktidar değil. ünder Sav’a “parti içi iktidar olmak” yetiyor. Eline geçirdiği yetkiyi ise “herkese söz vererek” kullanıyor. Kişileri “Seni vekil yapacağım, delege yapacağım, belediye başkanı yapacağım” diyerek etrafında tutuyor. 

ünder Sav ve anlayışı, CHP’de ‘’eski’’nin temsilcisidir. Buradaki ‘’eski” değerli değil, köhnemişliktir. Kılıçdaroğlu ise “yeni”dir. İktidarı istediği için arayışlara giriyor, partiye yeni isimler katıyor, CHP’yi demokratikleştirmeye çalışıyor. Sav’ın kabul etmek istemediği budur. Sav, “Benden sonrası tufan’’ anlayışındadır. Kendisine yakıştırdığı “partinin hukuk adamı, partinin hafızası” isi artık komediden de öteye geçmiştir. CHP eğer tek bir kişiye mahkumsa, zaten tarihteki yerini de almalıdır. Sav’ı fetişleştirmek, sosyal demokratlara yakışmıyor… 

*SAV NİYE SUSTU PEKİ?*

Uzun sözün kısası; ‘’yeni tüzük’’ün demokratik olmadığını iddia eden Sav, keşke bunu iki sene önce de söyleyebilseydi. Ya da “yeni tüzük demokratik değil” diyerek, o gün kurultay isteseydi… Sav, o gün de bu gün de bunu yapacak gücünün olmadığını biliyor. Sav, Kemal Kılıçdaroğl’na blöf yapıyor. Sav istiyor ki; kılıçdaroğlu partiyi ona teslim etsin. üünkü; Sav Deniz Baykal’a “Kemal’den genel başkan olmaz” diyerek itiraz etmiş ve kendisini işaret etmişti. Sav, ihtiraslarını “partinin çıkarı” gibi sunarak yandaş toplamaya çalışıyor. 

Belli ki; önümüzdeki günlerde sahneye önce Umut Oran’ı sürecek, ardından da kendisi çıkacak. Genel Başkan olmak isteyen Sav, fırsatını bulduğunda Kılıçdaroğlu’nu koltuktan indermeye çalışacak.

üünkü Sav, şöyle düşünüyor: “Bu partiye her şartta oy veren yüzde 20’lik bir kesim var. Onl.arın oyunu ben de alırım.”

Ancak evdeki hesap çarşıya uymuyor. Sav biraz halkın içine karışsa, “aç tavuk kendini darı ambarında görür” deyiminin anlamını hemen kavrar. Bu işler, masa başında hesapla – kitapla olmuyor. 



*Barış YARKADAş* /GERüEK GüNDEM / 2 Kasım 2010

----------


## bozok

*KILIüDAROğLU SAV’I NEDEN DEFTERDEN SİLDİ*

 
03.11.2010 18:08


Bardak taştı ve Kılıçdaroğlu, Sav’ı resmen defterden sildi… Kılıçdaroğlu’nun arkasında Baykal ve kamuoyu desteği var. Ama parti yönetimi ve örgütlere hakim olan da Sav… üyle ki, *“kongre uzmanı”* unvanıyla, mesela Erbakan ekibine* “akıl”* veren biri… Dolayısıyla bu *“bilek güreşi”* henüz başladı diyebiliriz. Sav’ın *“kongre taktikleri”* hatırlandığında, bu işin mahkemede bitmesi, hatta CHP’nin “kayyuma” devredilmesi bile mümkün.

Bugüne kadar pek çok şey CHP, özellikle de Kılıçdaroğlu zarar görmesin diye *“kol kırılır, yen içinde kalır”* anlayışıyla görmezden gelindi, konuşulmadı. O yüzden en önce Kılıçdaroğlu’nun bardağı nasıl doldu, bunun konuşulması gerekiyor.

Sav, Kılıçdaroğlu’nu *“seçmiş ve seçtirmiş”* kişi sıfatıyla, ilk günden hakimiyetini ilan etti. Parti Meclisi üyelerini belirledi, Gürsel Tekin’in yönetime alınmasına uzun süre direndi… Kılıçdaroğlu’nu adeta bir *“gölge-vasi”* gibi izledi veya izletti…

Kılıçdaroğlu, *“Sık sık gelebilir miyim, size başvurabilir miyim?”* dediği halde, Baykal’la arasına mesafe koymak durumunda kaldı… Baykal ve ekibi referandum sürecindeki çalışmalardan dışlandı…

Kılıçdaroğlu’nun söylem ve eylemlerine Sav veya ekibi tarafından sık sık *“balans ayarı”* yapıldı…

En yakın çalışma arkadaşlarını kendisi belirleyemedi. Mesela 20 küsur yıldır sekreterliğini yapan şükran Kütükçü’yü Genel Merkeze götüremedi. Onun yerine Sav’ın seçtiği bir isim üzel Kalem Müdürü yapıldı. Bunun neticesinde de Kılıçdaroğlu’nun referandumda oy kullanamaması gibi bir olay yaşandı. Dahası Kılıçdaroğlu’nun günlük programlarının ancak Sav’ın onayına sunulduktan sonra kesinleştirildiği konuşulur oldu…

Kah kamuoyu önünde, kah kapalı kapılar ardında yaşanan bu olaylar Kılıçdaroğlu’nun imajını yaralamaya başladı…

İlk sesli isyan ise Sav’ın, Baykal’a yakın teşkilatları budamasında duyuldu. 14 Temmuz’da üağdaş Gazeteciler Derneği Yönetim Kurulu üyelerini kabulünde Kılıçdaroğlu, Genel Sekreter ünder Sav’ın uygulamalarının örgütte rahatsızlık yarattığı iddialarına ilişkin olarak, şunları söyledi:

*“Partinin bir dış politikası var, bir de iç politikası var. Dış politikayla Genel Başkan ve yardımcıları ilgileniyor zaten. Bir de partinin içine dönük sorunları var, bu da Genel Sekreterin görevi. Yanlışlıklar olabilir mi, elbette olabilir. Ama o yanlışlıklar düzeltilebilir mi, tabii ki. Bu kararlar vazgeçilmez değil. Nitekim belli kararlar alınabiliyor. ‘Bu kararlar doğru değil’ diyebilirsin ve geriye dönebilirsin.”* 

Kılıçdaroğlu’nun bu mesajı yerini bulmamış olmalı ki, teşkilat operasyonları sürdü. üzellikle Adana ve Hatay teşkilatlarının görevden alınma şekli yoğun tartışmalara yol açtı, iş mahkemede sonuçlandı. üünkü görevden alınan teşkilatlar Sav ve ekibine yakın isimlerden oluşan kayyumlara devredilmişti. Dahası tek yetkisi o teşkilatları 45 gün içinde seçime götürmek olan kayyumlar, MYK’nın yetkisini kullanıp, kendi içinden ilçe başkanı atamıştı. Mahkemeler, söz konusu tasarrufları iptal etti. İl milletvekilleri de *“hukuksuzlukları”* Genel Başkan Kılıçdaroğlu’na ulaştırdı. İşte bu noktada Kılıçdaroğlu’ndan ikinci isyan yükseldi; “Yeter!.. Bunlar ne yapıyor Allah aşkına!..” dediği duyuldu…

Ama sonrasında Sav, mahkeme kararlarına rağmen görevden aldığı teşkilatlarda bildiğini okumaya devam etti…

Referandumda *“seçmen kaydı”* olmadığı ortaya çıktığında,* “Halledilir, kolay”* denmişti. Neticede, “halledilmediği” anlaşıldı ve Kılıçdaroğlu oy kullanamadı. Benzer bir olay Yargıtay Başsavcılığı’nın tüzükle ilgili uyarısında yaşandı. Kılıçdaroğlu, böyle bir yazı geldiğini Baykal’dan öğrendi. Sav, *“Ben o sırada tatildeydim”* gibi bir savunma yaptı, tüzük işinin de* “kolayca halledileceğini”* söyledi…

Değil “halli”, o tüzük CHP’nin *“hançer”*i oldu!..

Hukuki açıdan kim haklı, kim haksız?!.. Kurultaydan ne sonuç çıkar?!.. Hukuki, siyasi anlamda veya kamuoyu nezdinde ne yaşanırsa yaşansın *“kurultaylar fatihi”* ünder Sav’ın, CHP’nin mahkemelik olması, kayyuma devredilmesi pahasına bu işin peşini bırakmayacağı tahmin ediliyor.

Ana muhalefet partisindeki kaosun kazananı henüz belli değil, ama kaybedeni ilk andan itibaren kesinleşti; O kaybedenin adı CHP’dir, Türk Milleti’dir!..

Baykal’ın ifadesiyle, *“üyle acı bir tablo ki”*!..


*Müyesser Yıldız 
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*KILIüDAROğLU BUNU YAPARSA GENEL BAşKANLIKTAN DüşER*

 


04.11.2010 12:02


Kılıçdaroğlu da Sav da daha savaş baltalarını çıkarmadan *“yol haritalarını”* hazırladı. Bu yüzden CHP’de ay sonuna kadar önemli taktik savaşlara tanık olacağız.


CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu Parti MYK’sını değiştirdi, ama bunun uzun soluklu bir hamle olmadığını biliyor. ününde Parti Meclisi (PM) veya Kurultay gibi iki kritik seçenek var.


CHP Parti Meclisi’nin 2 ayda bir toplanması gerekiyor. Son toplantı geçen ay yapıldı. Yani Kılıçdaroğlu’nun en geç 1 ay içinde PM’yi toplaması gerekiyor. Peki, bunu yaparsa ne olur? PM’de çoğunluğun ünder Sav’dan yana olduğu tescillendi. Olası böyle bir toplantıda Sav yanlılarının, Kılıçdaroğlu ve ekibi için “güvensizlik” önergesi vermesine de, bunun kabul edilmesine de, yani Kılıçdaroğlu’nun PM’de Genel Başkanlıktan indirilmesine kesin gözüyle bakılıyor.


Bu şartlarda Kılıçdaroğlu’nun PM’nin gelecek toplantısını yapabilmesi için ya Sav’la anlaşması, değilse PM’nin toplantı tarihi gelmeden Kurultay çağrısı yapması gerekecek.


Görünen tabloda Kılıçdaroğlu başını bile bile PM giyotininin altına uzatmayacağına göre, geriye Kurultay seçeneği kalıyor… Ki Kılıçdaroğlu’nun da zaten peşinen buna karar verdiği, ancak Sav’ın hamlelerini görmeden bu konuda açıklama yapmama kararı aldığı belirtiliyor.


Kılıçdaroğlu’nun yapacağı Kurultay çağrısının ise sadece tüzük değil genel başkan ve PM seçimli olacağı bugünden belli. En başından belirttiğimiz gibi, teşkilatın hakimi ünder Sav. Kılıçdaroğlu’nun arkasında ise kamuoyu ve medya desteği var. Her iki tarafın birleştiği yegane ortak noktaya gelince; *“Bu kilidin anahtarı Deniz Baykal’da”* diyorlar.




*Müyesser Yıldız*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

* “Yeni” Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi*


 



Yeni kelimesi, eskiden pek çok güzelliği ifade ederdi. Yeni bir ayakkabı giymek, bir takım elbise diktirmek başlı başına keyif verici şeylerdi.

Okullar açılınca yeni bir sınıfa başlamak, yeni kitaplar, belki yeni öğretmenler…

Bunlar heyecan vericiydi. Yeni, çok güzel anlamlar taşıyan bir kelimeydi.

Biz yeniye sevineduralım, 1921 yılında kurulan CFR, yeniyi güzel anlamlar taşıyan bir kelime olmaktan çıkarıp, bir kavram haline getirme çalışmalarına başlamıştı. Hem de içi boşaltılmış, anlamı farklılaştırılmış, bozulmuş bir *“yeni”* kavramı.

*“Yeni”, “Dünya Düzeni”* kavramına yamanınca bozulmaya başladı. üünkü *“Yeni Dünya düzeni”* denilen şey, küresel sermayenin bugün kan ve gözyaşı bahasına dünyaya vermeye çalıştığı yeni şeklin adıydı.

*Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi* diye bildiğimiz, dünyanın yoksul ülkelerine *“demokrasi”* ve* “özgürlük”* götürme işi *“Yeni Dünya Düzenini”* kurma çalışmalarının bir parçasıydı. Yoksul ülkelerde etnik gruplar *“özgür”* bırakılacak, bu yolla ülkeye demokrasi yerleşecekti.*üzgürlüğün* bu kadar bol olduğu bir ülkenin sınırları da ister istemez değişecekti. Bu işler tamamlandığında dünya tek bir merkezden rahatlıkla yönetilebilecek bir ülke haline gelecekti.

Dünya hızla değiştiriliyordu. Hem de dünyada yaşayanlara hiç sormadan. Onlara: *“Bu yenidir. Yeni olan da çok iyidir.”*deniyordu.

“*Yeni”,* böylece anılarımızdaki güzel anlamını yitirdi. Kavramlaştı. Yeniye ve yeniliğe karşı çıkanlar halk düşmanı ilan edildi.

O saatten sonra da *“yeni”* hangi kavramla birlikte kullanılırsa kullanılsın halkın başına örülecek bir çorabı tanımlar oldu.

*“Yeni”,* son olarak Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi’nin başına geçirildi. Yılların CHP’si, *Yeni CHP* oldu.

*Yılların CHP’sini Yeni CHP yapan neydi?*

*üncelikle Kadrosu:*

Başbakan Erdoğan’a övgüler yağdıran, ürgütten sorumlu MYK üyesi,
Altı Ok’un dördünü bile sayamayan, zembille inmiş; orada ne işinin olduğu anlaşılamayan, Partinin Ekonomi Politikasından sorumlu bir MYK üyesi, _(üstelik türbanı özgürlük konusu olarak görüyor)_

üalıştığı hayır Kurumun patronu *CFR* üyesi olan parti içi eğitimden sorumlu bir MYK üyesi,

Soros Açık Toplum Enstitüsü tarafından finanse edilen TESEV Vakfında teorisyen, bir MYK üyesi,

TESEV Vakfından bir başka MYK üyesi,

Ve benzerleri…

*Sonra da siyasi duruşu:*

Tarikatları Sivil Toplum kuruluşları gibi görme,
Gericiliği tehdit olarak görmeme,
AB’den medet umarak Fule’ye raporlar sunma,
Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine Cumhuriyeti koruyup kollama görevi veren TSK İç Hizmet Kanununun 35. Maddesini değiştirme hevesi,
İsmet İnönü’yü taşlatan, linç ettirmek isteyen Adnan Menderes’i demokrasi şehidi ilan etme,
27 Mayıs’ı karalama,
Orhan Pamuk’la muhabbet,
Başbakan Erdoğan’la karşılıklı atışıp muhalefet yapıyor izlenimi verme,
üç ayrı yüksek mahkemenin kararıyla sona ermiş olan türban konusunu hortlatma,
Ve önümüzdeki günlerde göreceğimiz Cumhuriyet karşıtı *“yeni”*eğreti duruş örnekleri.

*CHP’nin başına çorap örülüyor*
CHP’nin başına *“yeni”* bir çorap örülüyor. Böyle giderse CHP seçimlere başında çorapla girecek. CHP başındaki çorapla halkın umudu olmaktan kopacak*. Halk, Kılıçdaroğlu’na verdiği gücü geri alacak.* AKP iktidar olmaya devam edecek.

O saatten sonra CHP’nin başına bol gelmeye başlayacak olan çorap, halkın başına da geçmiş olacak.

Bizden söylemesi. *“Kimi destekleyeceğim”* diye düşünenleri uyarması.

*“Kimi destekleyeceğine”* karar veremeyenler, şapkayı öne koyup enine boyuna düşünmeli…


*Ender ERDEMİL* / TüRKCELİL / 6 Kasım 2010

----------


## bozok

*BİZ, NEOLİBERAL, İşBİRLİKüİ BİR CHP İSTEMİYORUZ…* 



*Kurtuluş Savaşı ortamından daha kötü ve tehlikeli günler yaşıyoruz.* 

O yıllarda düşman, yurdumuzu askeri, topu tüfeği ile işgal etmişti. Ve kolları, ayakları, bacakları, kafası yani tüm gövdesiyle ortadaydı. Karşımızdaydı. Görüyorduk onu. Bize nereden, hangi yönden saldıracağı belliydi. Ona göre önlem alıyor, ne yapacağımızı biliyorduk.

Düşman şimdi gizleniyor. Tanınmamak için çeşitli maskeler takıyor yüzüne. Gerçek yüzünü saklıyor. Bazen insan hakları savunuculuğu maskesi ile ortaya çıkıyor. Bazen özgürlükçü oluyor, etnik grupların haklarını savunuyor gibi gözüküyor. Ama saman altından su yürütüyor. Dinler, mezhepler, ırklar aracılığı ile insanları, ülkeleri bölmeye çalışıyor. 
Planlar, tertipler hazırlıyor. Dönekler, hainler satın alıyor. İsterse bir partiyi, bir siyasal kuruluşu, sendikaları içten yıkma yoluna gidiyor. Sinsi bir kurt gibi kemiriyor. 
Emperyalizm, 1980’lerden sonra yayılmacı, sömürgeci politikasını tüm dünyaya kabul ettirebilmek için, yeni bir politik çizgi izlemeye başladı. Dış görünüşünü cilaladı, parlattı, göz alıcı bir şekle soktu. Bu yeni emperyalizmin adı “küreselleşme” (globalizm) idi. BOP onun bir uzantısı, uygulama alanıydı.

Bu küresel plana göre sınırlar kalkacak, dünya “global bir köy” haline gelecek ve neoliberalizm ile birlikte özgürlük, demokrasi, insan hakları da yeryüzüne dağılacaktı. 
Dağılacaktı dağılmasına da bu ilerlemeye set çeken bazı engeller(!) vardı, bunların kaldırılması gerekiyordu. Neydi bu engeller? *Başta ulus-devletler, ulusal ekonomiler, sonra, bağımsızlık bilinci, antiemperyalist duruş…* Bu ulusal yapılanmalar, örgütlenmeler, düşünceler yok edilmedikçe küreselleşme gerçekleşemeyecek, ülkeler bütünleşemeyecekti. Bu nedenle tüm ulusal sanayi kuruluşları, bankalar, haberleşme ağı, enerji üretim ve dağıtım sistemleri devlet tekelinden alınıp, özel ellere teslim edilmeliydi. Zamanla ulusal gümrükler de kaldırılmalı, ticaret uluslararası olmalıydı.

Bu küresel sisteme göre her şey özelleştirilecek, devlet küçülecek; sağlıktan, eğitimden, ekonomiden elini eteğini çekecekti. Böylece kırtasiyecilik, bakkallık(!) görevini bırakacaktı. Yani daha açık bir anlatımla *sosyal devlet yok edilecek*, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, küresel emperyalizmin ve yerli ortaklarının çıkarlarına göre yeniden şekillenecekti. 
*Ulus-devlet, ulusalcılık küreselleşmenin baş düşmanıydı. Ama antiemperyalist düşünceye karşı çıkarak ümmetçiliği savunan siyasal İslam onun dostuydu. Bu nedenle emperyalizme karşı ilk kurtuluş savaşı vererek; ezilen, sömürülen mazlum ülkelere örnek olan Mustafa Kemal Atatürk ve 1923 Devrimi, küresel emperyalizm ve işbirlikçilerine göre bulaşıcı bir hastalık kadar tehlikeliydi. Atatürk’ü ve Atatürkçü düşünceleri kendilerine en büyük engel olarak görüyorlardı.* 
Bu küresel oluşuma 1980’lerden sonra Türkiye de omuz verdi. üzellikle *üzal* zamanında serbest rekabet ve liberal demokrasi dillerden hiç düşmedi. İlk kez bu dönemde *dönek solcular* da satın alınarak 1923 Devrimine, Cumhuriyet değerlerine bir saldırı kampanyası başlatıldı. Devletçilik, ulusalcılık çağdışı ilan edildi. Küresel emperyalizmin azgelişmiş ülkelere dayattığı yeni liberalizm ve onun felsefesi postmodernizm, yerli işbirlikçilerin temel ideolojisi oldu. 
1980’lerden günümüze değin her şey bu plan çerçevesinde yürütüldü. İş başına gelen hükümetler şu ya da bu şekilde bu plana hizmet ettiler. *Tansu üiller* “*üzelleştirme Yasası*”nı çıkardığı gün kadehini *“son sosyalist devletin yıkılması*”na kaldırmıştı. 
*Elbette emperyalizme çözülmez bir bağlılıkla ve onun emrinde bir kurşun asker gibi çalışan AKP, bu planı pervasızca uygulayan tek iktidar oldu. Onun sayesinde ülkemiz, Osmanlı’nın* 
*kapitülasyonlarına yeniden döndü. A’dan Z’ye tüm kamu kuruluşları, Cumhuriyetin birikimleri “babalar gibi” satıldı. Her şey özelleştirildi. Devlet, fakir fukaranın sosyal devleti olmaktan çıkarıldı. üünkü uluslararası kapitalizm, cumhuriyet hükümetlerinin kurduğu kamu ekonomisini “yeni liberalizm” örtüsü arkasında yıkma görevini AKP’ye vermişti.* 
Cumhuriyet hükümetlerinin kurduğu “kamu ekonomisi”nin yanında, Cumhuriyet ideolojisine, yani Atatürkçü düşünceye de neoliberal bir kimlik kazandırılmalıydı. 
Bu oluşuma, bu gelişime kim karşı çıkıyorsa, hakkından gelinmeli, hedef tahtasına yatırılmalıydı. CHP, Kemalist yapısıyla bu kuruluşların başında geliyordu. üünkü üniversite, yargı, asker AKP tarafından ele geçirilmişti. Geriye CHP kalıyordu. Artık Kemalizm, “Yeni Kemalizm”, Neo Kemalizm olmalıydı. Atatürk’ün “*En doğru tarikat uygarlık tarikatıdır…” “Din, devlet ve dünya işlerinden ayrılmalıdır…” “Türkiye meczuplar, dervişler, şeyhler ülkesi olamaz…”* sözlerini yok sayan, şeriatçı cemaatlere saygılı, AKP ile birlikte “türban özgürlüğü”nü gerçekleştirmeye çalışan bir lider, partinin başına geçirilmeliydi. Bu başkan arada bir de etnik gruplara hafifçe göz kırpmalıydı. 
CHP, “altı ok” ilkesini bir yana bırakmalı, AB ve ABD ile daha yakınlaşmalıydı. AB Genişleme Komiseri Stephan Fule, 23 Ekim’de görüştüğü Kılıçdaroğlu’na *“AB sürecinde rol oynamak istiyorsanız AB ile daha çok temas kurmanız gerekir” mesajını veriyordu.*  
Plan uygulandı ve CHP üç parçaya bölündü. 
Bu oluşumda Kemal Derviş yine sahnedeydi. O, oyunun değişmez baş aktörüydü. AKP’nin iktidara gelmesine ortam hazırlayan, DSP’yi parçalayan bu ABD işbirlikçisi adamla Kılıçdaroğlu’nun buluşmasından sonra bir şeyler değişmeye başladı.*Oyunun öteki oyuncuları ABD ve AB yanlısı* *neoliberal CHP’liler,**Gürsel Tekin, Enver Aysever, Sencer Ayata, Hurşit Güneş, Umut Oran*, *vb. bu oyunda rol aldılar.* 
Amaç, CHP’nin de AKP’lileşmesi, egemen güçlerle ve emperyalizmle diyalog ortamına girmesiydi. İşte bu nedenle Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu Referandumdan sonra kendi halkının bağrına koşacağı yerde *AB’ye,* *CFR’ ye Bilderberg’e*, Davos’a, koşmuştu.* 
Bu gerçeği bir AB yetkilisi şöyle ifade ediyordu: 
*“Bundan 5 yıl öncesiyle kıyaslarsak Ordu’nun rolü çok daha geriye çekilmiştir. Bütün aktörlerin birlikte çalışması gerekiyor. Burada Türkiye açısından bir arada yaşama meselesi karşımıza çıkıyor. Türk toplumunun bir arada yaşamanın yollarını geliştirmesi gerekiyor.”* 
Biz CHP’nin ABD, AB, AKP, PKK ve Fethullah Gülenle “uzlaşı ve diyalog” içerisinde bir arada yaşamasını istemiyoruz. Tam bağımsızlığı, altı oku savunmasını, yeniden Atatürk’ün partisi olmasını istiyoruz. 
*Biz, neoliberal, işbirlikçi bir CHP istemiyoruz.*

([email protected])



*Ali ERALP* / TüRKCELİL / 6 Kasım 2010

----------


## bozok

*CHP'de şimşek operasyonu!*



*Genel Merkez'de yaşanan büyük değişikliğin ardından sıra şimdi de örgütlere geldi. Kılıçdaroğlu ve Tekin seçime dinamik örgütlerle girmek için düğmeye bastı.* 

Parti içinde istediği hamleyi yaparak kendi yönetimini oluşturan CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, şimdi gözünü örgütlere dikti. 'Aktif ve çalışan' örgütlerle seçime gitmeyi hedefleyen Kılıçdaroğlu, düğmeye bastı. Operasyon İstanbul örgütünden başlıyor. Kılıçdaroğlu, parti içindeki son gelişmeleri 'CHP'de taşlar yerine oturdu' diye değerlendirdi.

*BENDEN FAZLA üALIşILMALI*

*Yeni* MYK ile üst üste toplantılar yapan Kılıçdaroğlu, örgütlerin harekete geçirilmesi gerektiğini söyledi. Kılıçdaroğlu, 'Sadece genel başkanın çalışmasıyla olmaz, örgütler genel başkandan fazla çalışmalı' mesajını verdi.

*İSTANBUL'DAN BAşLAYACAK*

Bu mesaj üzerine ürgütten Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gürsel Tekin, derhal harekete geçerek çalışmalara başladı. Genel merkezdeki yenileşme operasyonunun örgütlere de yayılması üzerinde durulurken, ilk hamle İstanbul'a yapıldı. Tekin, ünder Sav'a destek veren İstanbul İl Başkanı Berhan şimşek'e ve il yönetimine 'İstifa edin. Elimizi rahatlatın, nefes aldırın' mesajı gönderdi. Bu anlayışın Türkiye geneline de yaygınlaştırılması bekleniyor.



07.11.2010 10:37 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*KANITLARIYLA Yeni CHP’nin Yeni Yönetimi-1* 

6 Kasım 2010 



CHP’deki son operasyonla ilgili olarak Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu “*Partide korku imparatorluğuna son verdik şimdi sıra Türkiye’de*” müjdesini verdi.
*Yeni CHP’nin Batıya (AB/ABD) daha başarılı biçimde eklemlenebilmesi için yönetime taşınan yeni yöneticilerinin çoğunluğunun ortak özelliği CHP’nin geleneksel Cumhuriyetçi/Devletçi/Devrimci/Milliyetçi/Halkçı/Laik çizgisi “Altı Ok” dışında olmaları. CHP’nin ekseninin Kemalizm’den Yeni Kemalizm’e (Neo Kemalizm) kaydırılmasında rol alacak yeni aktörlerin tanınması, sürece ışık tutması bakımından da önem taşıyor. şimdi, az tanınanıyla, çok tanınanıyla CHP’nin yeni yönetimine bir göz atalım dilerseniz.* 

*1- Didem Engin*; Kadın ürgütlenmesi ve Kadın Kollarından Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı

*Didem Engin, AB Fonlarıyla yürütülen projelerin ihale yöneticisi.* Engin’in Hürriyet gazetesinden Yalçın Bayer’e İstanbul’dan 2007 genel seçimlerınde milletvekili aday adayı olduğunda söyledikleri dikkat çekici. “*CHP’nin AB’ye karşı olduğu düşünülemez. CHP, Atatürk’ün partisi; bütün reformların temelinde zaten Avrupa var. CHP’nin AB’ye yönelik politikalarının çok doğru anlaşılmadığına inanıyorum. Hem yurtiçinde, hem de yurtdışındaki basında maksadını aşan yanlış değerlendirmeler yapıldığına inanıyorum*”

*Didem Engin, Fransız Büyükeçiliğine bağlı ‘Charles de Gaulle Lisesi’ni bitirmiş*. Galatasaray Endüstri Mühendisliği’ni ikinci olarak bitirdikten sonra Avrupa Komisyonu Jean Monnet Bursu’nun yazılı sınavını 1. olarak kazanarak Belçika Bruges’deki College of Europe’de ‘Avrupa Ekonomisi’ alanında yüksek lisans yapmış. *AB kurumları için üst düzey bürokrat yetiştiren bu okuldan mezun olanlar genellikle Avrupa Komisyonu, Parlamentosu gibi yerlerde görev alıyorlar. Engin daha sonra Ankara’ya dönmüş ve AB fonları ile yürütülen projelerin ihalelerini düzenleyen ‘Merkezi Finans ve İhale Birimi’nin kuruluşunda görev almış ve bir yıl kadar da ihale yöneticisi olarak görev yapmış.* Engin, “*Ne yazık ki Türk şirketlerinin AB fonlarından yeterince haberdar olup yararlanamadığını üzülerek gördüm*.üünkü teknik ve idari olarak yeterli teklif verilemiyordu. Onları bu süreç içinde daha fazla destekleyebilmek için ayrılarak kendi danışmanlık şirketimi kurdum. Bu yolla Türk şirketlerine AB başta olmak üzere Dünya Bankası, BM ve hatta Avrupa’daki kamu ihaleleri konusunda destek veriyoruz. Bunun yanında başta DPT olmak üzere pekçok bakanlık çalışanlarına yapısal fonlar, AB proje hazırlama teknikleri, uluslararası finansman kaynakları ve lobi teknikleri üzerinde eğitim programları uyguluyoruz.” diyor. 
http://www.ekoayrinti.com/news_detail.php?id=44329

*2- Mesut Değer;* Seçim ve Hukuk İşlerinden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı

CHP Parti Meclisi üyesi Mesut Değer, yazdığı *‘Kürt Sorunu mu?*‘ adlı kitapta çok tartışılacak önerilerde bulundu. Genel Başkan *Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun daha önce gündeme getirip vazgeçtiği ‘genel af’ önerisini kitabına taşıyan Değer, BDP’nin söylemlerine paralel olarak “Artık herkes ücalan’la ilgili elini taşın altına koymalı” diyerek Abdullah ücalan’da dahil olmak üzere terör örgütü PKK’nın bütün kadrolarını kapsayacak bir genel af kanunu çıkarılması gerektiğini savundu.*
http://www.gazetevatan.com/haber/genel-af-herkese-uygulanir/325496/9/Siyaset

Değer, kitabında ‘Türklüğü’ vatandaşlık olarak tanımlayan Anayasa’nın 7. maddesinin değiştirilebileceğini belirtirken, Kürtçenin de resmi okullarda seçmeli ders olarak okutulmasını istedi. Ayrıca terörün sona ermesi için eşzamanlı bir ateşkes kararı alınması çağrısında da bulundu. 

*3- Mehmet Zeki Gündüz;* Gençlik ürgütlenmesi ve Gençlik Kollarından Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı

Zeki Gündüz, 8 yıl Maliye Müfettişliği yaptıktan sonra 1992 yılında PwC ( Pricewaterhousecoopers)Türkiye Vergi Hizmetleri firmasına Vergi Müdürü olarak katıldı.. 1997 yılından itibaren PwC firmasının ortakları arasında yerini aldı. Tüm sektörlerde yerel, uluslararası pek çok projede görev alan Gündüz “Transfer Fiyatlamaları”, “İlaç sektörü”, “Müşteri Eğitimleri” ve “Vergi/Gümrük Uyuşmazlıkları” grup liderliğini sürdürdü.* TüSİAD Vergi Komisyonu ve şeffaflık Derneği (Transparency International) Yönetim Kurulu üyesi* http://www.istekobi.com.tr/kobi-bilgi-merkezi/isin-uzmanlari/zeki-gunduz-u12.aspx

*şimdi, CHP’nin yeni Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Zeki Gündüz’ün yöneticisi ve ortağı olduğu PwC firmasına daha yakından bakalım. PwC, Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin gözbebeği kamu varlıklarının, üretim araçlarının özelleştirilmesi sürecinde küresel sermaye şirketlerine kılavuzluk yapıy*or. ürneğin Türkiye Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş.’nin (TEDAş) özelleştirmesi sürecinde PwC Türk elektrik piyasasında elektrik üretim ve dağıtımında yerli-yabancı özel şirketlere ne tür olanaklar, fırsatlar sunulduğunu detaylı biçimde raporluyor. raporun detayları oldukça dikkat çekici. *Türkiye Cumhuriyeti üzelleştirme İdaresi üretim araçlarının özelleştirilmesi için yeni bir strateji belirlemiş olup, söz konusu süreç için hazırlık çalışmalarına başlamıştır*. üalışmanın ilerlemesine bağlı olarak özelleştirme sürecinin 2010 yılının 2. çeyreğinde başlaması beklenmektedir. Ayrıca, elektrik dağıtım tarafında, 7 adet dağıtım bölgesinden kalan 4 bölge ihaleye açılmış olup söz konusu ihale için son tarih 22 Temmuz 2010′dur. Bu iki broşürün amacı, yatırımcılara dağıtım bölgeleri ve enerji santrellerinin özelleştirme programı hakkında kısa bir bilgi vermektedir. Bunlara ek olarak, söz konusu broşürler PwC Türkiye altyapı, madencilik ve enerji ekibinin uluslararası enerji şirketleri ya da finansal kuruluşların Türkiye yapacakları yatırımlar konusunda şirketlere nasıl destek verebiliceğini de göstermektedir http://www.pwc.com/tr/tr/industry/energy-utilities/elektrik-uretimi-ve-dagitimi.jhtml
*Yeni CHP’nin neoliberal ekonomik politikalarının hayata geçirileceği olası iktidarında Kemal Derviş, Sencer Ayata, Hurşit Güneş, Umut Oran gibi isimlerin birikim ve deneyimlerinin yanı sıra PwC firmasının Know-How’u da Mehmet Zeki Gündüz sayesinde partiye akıtılmış olacak.**4-Hurşit Güneş*; İdari ve Mali İşlerden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı
*Hurşit Güneş, Kemal Derviş’in Asaf Savaş Akat, Deniz Gökçe, Taner Berksoy’la birlikte “düşünsel takım”ında yer alıyor. Sencer Ayata’nın kayınbiraderi, Sencer Ayata’da Hurşit Güneş’in eniştesi. şİmdi enişte-kayınbirader yeni CHP yönetiminde postmodern neoliberal misyonlarını sürdürmek için genel başkan yardımcılığı görevlerini birlikte ifa edecek.* Neoliberal İktisat ve postmodern sosyolojinin sinerjizması partiye lokomotif olacak. *Kulislerde Kemal Derviş’in, adaşı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’na yeni, CHP yönetiminde Güneş-Ayata ikilisini genel başkan yardımcısı olarak atamasını tavsiye ettiği söyleniyor. Hurşit Güneş, “Piyasa ekonomisi bir genel sistem olarak elbette tercih edilmeli. üünkü ekonomiye canlılık, dinamizm sağlar”. diyor. Güneş’in neoliberal iktisat birikiminin de itici gücüyle devletçi, kamucu takıntılarından arındırılacak yeni CHP, serbest piyasacı Avrupacı/Atlantikçi/Neo Kemalist sosyal demokrasi kulvarında yerini alarak küresel dalgalara karşı başarıyla yelken açacak.* 

*5-Sencer Ayata;* Ar-Ge BYK Platformundan Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı

Sencer Ayata’yı Taha Akyol’un yorumuyla daha iyi anlayabiliriz. Taha Akyol’un Milliyet gazetesinde 11 Ekim 2010′da yayımlanan “*CHP’de bir sosyolog*” başlıklı yazısı CHP’deki değişimin ne yönde olduğunun çarpıcı bir göstergesi. Akyol, Sencer Ayata ve Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’na bu değişime (metamorfoza) katkılarından dolayı bakın nasıl övgüler düzüyor.

“*Prof. Sencer Ayata’yı oraya getiren faktör, CHP’de Kılıçdaroğlu ile başlayan “toplumun ihtiyaç ve taleplerini” anlama çabasıdır. Ayata’nın akademik önemi yaptığı çalışmalardan bellidir. “Sermaye Birikimi ve Toplumsal Değişim” konulu çalışması, Anadolu’daki büyük değişimin incelenmesidir. Ayata “göklerden” bakıp “yeşil sermaye” diye damgalamamış, aksine Anadolu’daki sermaye birikimini bir modernleşme süreci olarak incelemiştir. Gardırop devrimcisi” nin bakışı değil, sosyoloğun bakışıdır bu..*.”

*Eveet, Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin çözüştürülmesinde ve “Anadolu İslam Federasyonu’na dönüştürülmesinde (metamorfozunda) itici rol oynayan İslami sermaye birikiminin yeni CHP yönetimine kılavuzluk yapan Sencer Ayata’nın sosyolojik bakışıyla nasıl çarpıtıldığına bakar mısınız?* Cemaatle iç içe yeşil sermaye ve örgütleri; Müstakil/Müslüman Sanayici ve İşadamları Derneği (MüSİAD), Türkiye İşadamları ve Sanayiciler Konfederasyonu (TUSKON) ve diğerleri. Son örneği Türkiye Odalar ve Borsalar Birliği’ne bağlı Dış Ekonomik İlişkiler Konseyi’nin (DEİK) yerini Fethullah Gülen destekli TUSKON’un alması. Rusya Devlet Başkanı Medyedev’in Türkiye’yi ziyareti sırasında yapılan Türk-Rus İş Konseyi toplantısında ev sahipliğini üstleniyor TUSKON. Anadolu’daki yeşil sermaye patlaması modernleşme süreci olarak ele alınıyor *artık CHP’de, tıpkı AKP’deki gibi. Gardrop devrimciliği diye aşağılanan Cumhuriyet ideolojisi, postmodern neoliberal küresel işbirlikçi demokrasi ideolojisine dönüştürülüyor el yordamıyla*. http://www.ilk-kursun.com/2010/10/chpdeki-donusume-metamorfoz-ikinci-cumhuriyetci-destegi/

*Sencer Ayata’nın AKP ile ilgili 2007 yılındaki yazısı da oldukça ilginç. CHP’ye biçilen yeni küresel misyonun ipuçları da var bu yazıda.* *AKP muhafazakar değerler sistemi içinde modernleşmenin yaygınlaşmasını teşvik ediyormuş.* Ekonomi; istihdam, eşitsizlik, sosyal güvence eksikliği gibi temel sorunlar sürüyor olsa da bir bütün olarak büyümüş. Sorunlar sosyal dayanışma ile hafifletiliyormuş. AKP, piyasa ekonomisinin çözemediği istihdam sorunlarını, sosyal sorunları, bu toplumsal dayanışma ağları vasıtasıyla hafifletiyormuş. Piyasa reformlarını, diğer birçok ülkede sol iktidarlar getirirken bizde ekonomik liberalizm uygulayan parti, kendi açıklarını kendi kapatıyormuş. *Türkiye’de ekonomik liberalizm, böylelikle muhafazakar bir cemaatçi dayanışma ile birlikte yürüyor, siyasi istikrar bu yoldan sağlanıyormuş. CHP’nin iktidara gelebilmesi için ekonomiyi AKP’den daha iyi yöneteceğini kanıtlaması gerekiyormuş.*

Ekonominin ve istihdamın % 50′den fazlasının kayıt dışı olduğu, işsizliğin % 15′lere, kentlerde eğitimli genç nüfus gruplarındada % 40′lara ulaştığı, gelir dağılımının alabildiğine bozulduğu, yoksulluğun derinleştiği, gerçek ücretlerin gerilediği, vergi yükünün % 70′lere dayanan dolaylı vergilerle yoksul sınıf ve katmanların üzerine yıkıldığı, primlerini ödeyemeyen milyonlarca yurttaşımızın sosyal güvenlik kapsamı dışına itildiği bir sosyoekonomik iklim nasıl da toz pembe hale getiriliyor bakar mısınız?

*şimdi CHP’nin postmodern, neoliberal, küresel ekonomik/politik/sosyal biçimlendirme aşamasına geliyoruz. Bu küresel eklemlenme sürecinde Atlantik ötesindeki think-tank kuruluşlarından CHP’ye biçilen yeni roller de bu sürecin tamamlayıcı unsurları.* http://www.ilk-kursun.com/2010/09/yeni-kuresel-kiskac-yeni-kemalizm/

**

Yeni CHP ‘nin Yeni Yönetimi yazımın ikinci bölümünde Genel Sekreter ve Parti Sözcüsü Süheyl Batum, Ekonomik ve Mali Politikadan Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Umut Oran ve yeni yönetimin en kritik görevini üstlenen ürgütlenme ve ürgüt Yönetimlerinden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gürsel Tekin’i irdeleyeceğim.


*Ali Rıza üçer*
İLK KURşUN

----------


## bozok

*Yeni CHP’nin Yeni Yönetimi-2 (Gürsel Tekin)* 

8 Kasım 2010 



Yeni CHP’nin Yeni Yönetimi yazısının ilk bölümünde Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun “*Partide korku imparatorluğunu yıktık, şimdi sıra Türkiye’de*” müjdesini verdiği operasyonla göreve başlayan *Kadın ürgütlenmesi ve Kadın Kollarından Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Didem Engin, Seçim ve Hukuk İşlerinden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mesut Değer, Gençlik ürgütlenmesi ve Gençlik Kollarından Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Zeki Gündüz, İdari ve Mali İşlerden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hurşit Güneş ve Ar-Ge BYK Platformundan Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Sencer Ayata’yı* değerlendirmiştim.

http://www.ilk-kursun.com/2010/11/ka...-1/#more-63547
*Yeni CHP’nin Batıya (AB/ABD) daha başarılı biçimde eklemlenebilmesi için yönetime taşınan yeni yöneticilerinin çoğunluğunun ortak özelliği CHP’nin geleneksel Cumhuriyetçi/Devletçi/Devrimci/Milliyetçi/Halkçı/Laik çizgisi “Altı Ok” dışında olmaları. CHP’nin ekseninin Kemalizm’den Yeni Kemalizm’e (Neo Kemalizm) kaydırılmasında rol alacak yeni aktörlerin tanınması, sürece ışık tutması bakımından da önem taşıyor.* 
*Yazımın ikinci bölümünde yeni yönetimin en kritik görevini üstlenen ürgütlenme ve ürgüt Yönetimlerinden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gürsel Tekin’i irdeleyeceğim.*

Burada konuyla bağlantılı olarak dikkat çekmek istediğim bir başka nokta *Cumhuriyet gazetesinde “Olaylar ve Görüşler” sayfasında bir kaç aydır oldukça sık konuk edilen WINEP (Washington Institute for Near East Policy, Türkiye Araştırmaları Programı Direktörü) Soner üağaptay’ın yazıları*. üzellikle de üağaptay’ın referandumdan kısa bir süre önce bu köşede yayımlanan *Yeni Kemalizm*…” başlıklı yazısı.* üağaptay yazısında CHP’de Deniz Baykal sonrasında Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ile olumlu bir dönüşümün başladığını, yeni CHP MYK’da rekor sayıda kadın ve bir de imamın bulunmasının bu dönüşüm için umut verici olduğunu dile getiriyor. “AKP’nin seçim başarılarında ileriye dönük bir vizyonu olmasının rol oynadığını, Baykal’lı CHP’nin ise değişimin karşısında duran (statükocu), hep hayır diyen bir parti gibi göründüğünü*” söylüyor. üağaptay, “*CHP’nin odaklanması gereken Yeni Kemalizm (Neo Kemalizm), geleneksel Kemalizmin Türkiye’nin Batılılaşma sürecine olan bağlılığını sahiplenmeli, bu yolda AB üyeliğini ve bu üyeliğin olmazsa olmazı olan liberal değerlerin korunmasını birinci siyasi önceliği yapmalıdır* “diyor.

http://www.ilk-kursun.com/2010/09/ye...yeni-kemalizm/
*Atlantik ötesinden CHP’ye biçilen misyonun açık seçik biçimde dile getirildiği bu yazının ana fikri, CHP’nin Cumhuriyetin geleneksel rotasınından saparak ABD/AB güdümlü neoliberal bir eksene oturtulmasına dayanıyordu. CHP’de korku imparatorluğunu yıktığını iddia eden yeni yönetim anlayış ve yapılanmasını da İsrail ve ABD’nin Orta Doğu girişimlerine düşünsel taban oluşturmak üzere kurulan WINEP temsilcilerinin Atlantik ötesinden gelen telkinleriyle bir arada değerlendirmek gerekiyor. Yeni CHP yönetimine yandaş medya desteğini de bu çerçevede anlamlandırabiliriz.* 
*6- Gürsel Tekin; ürgütlenme ve ürgüt Yönetiminden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı*
Yandaş medyada büyük bir ilgiye mazhar olan Gürsel Tekin “*bir rivayete göre*” (ne demekse) *anne tarafından Kürt ve Alevi olduğunu söylüyor, annesi ve ablasının başının kapalı olmasıyla övünüyor. Böylece bir taşla bir çok kuşu gözünden vurmuş oluyor.* *Kafe işletmeciliğinden petrol işverenliğine sıçrayarak başarısını kanıtlayan Tekin siyasette de iş hayatındaki gibi iddialı.*
http://skyturkvngenc.wordpress.com/2...sosyal-fasist/

*Yaklaşık 2 yıl önce Deniz Baykal’a Eyüp’te çarşaf açılımını yaptıran İstanbul İl Başkanı Tekin, Ahmet Hakan’a “Ben CHP İstanbul İl Başkanı olarak üniversitelerde türbanın özgür olmasını istiyorum” diyor..*Ahmet Hakan “*Böyle bana özel konuşmak olmaz… Bunun yazılmasına razı mısın?*” diye soruyor. Tekin’in yanıtı çok açık: “*Evet, yazabilirsin*.” Ahmet Hakan’da köşesinde iftiharla yazıyor bunu. http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/yazarlar/...rid=131&gid=61

*Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun durup dururken üniversitede türban sorununu ben çözerim diye ortaya çıkmasının arkasında da Gürsel Tekin var. Laiklikten verilen ödünlerle CHP’nin büyütüleceği savlanıyor. Oysa ki bu konunun nasıl bir bataklık olduğu, elini verenin önce kolunu sonra her şeyini kaptıracağı yaşanan ibretlik derslerle doludur. üniversitede türbana yol açıldıktan sonra, sıra kamuda, ilk ve orta öğretimde türban ve çarşafa gelecek.* AKP Kızılcahamam kampında AKP kurucusu Fatma ünsal’ın Tayyip Erdoğan’a “*2011 seçiminde mutlaka başörtülü milletvekili adayı gösterilmesi gerekir. Eğer bunu Ak Parti çözemeyecekse başka partilere çağrı yapmak için Ak Parti’den ayrılırım*” sözüne Erdoğan’ın “*Samimiyetimizi sorgulamayın. üocuk bile 9 ay 10 günde oluyor*“. yanıtı laiklikten ödün sürecinin kamusal alanda da nasıl gelişeceğinin ve elini veren CHP’nin nasıl kolunu kaptıracağının ipucu niteliğinde.
http://www.milliyet.com.tr/-cocuk-bi...?ref=OtherNews

*İsmet İnönü’nün kırklı yıllarda, çok partili sisteme geçiş sürecinde laiklikten verdiği ödünler CHP’nin iktidardan düşmesini engeleyemediği gibi partinin temel ekseninden kaydırılmasında öncü rol oynamıştır. İmam Hatip okullarının açılması, İlahiyat Fakültesinin kurulması, devletin tehlike algısının değiştirilerek irticanın tehdit unsuru olmaktan çıkartılması, Said-i Nursi’nin CHP’deki değişiminden memnuniyetini dönemin parti genel sekreteri Hilmi Uran’a yazdığı destek mektubu, CHP tarihinden çıkartılacak ibretlik derslerdend*ir. http://hurarsiv.hurriyet.com.tr/gost...d=16119371&p=2

İsmet İnönü’nün Cumhuriyetimizin temeli olan laiklik ilkesinden verdiği ödünler CHP’nin 1950′de iktidardan düşmesine engel olamadı. Zira ödün kapısını açtığınızda sizden daha fazla ödün verecekler çıkacak ve demokrasi oyunu adı verilen popülist düzlemde size daima fark atacaktır. *Bülent Ecevit’in Fethullah Gülen’e ve cemaate övgü dolu sözleri ve desteği başka bir ibretlik derstir. Atlantik ötesinden planlanan bir kriz senaryosuyla DSP’nin parçalanarak AKP hükümetine yol açılmasında parti içerisindeki Fethullah Gülen’e yakın milletvekilllerinin aldığı tavır belirleyici olmuştur.* 

*Vereceğiniz ödünlerle iktidar kapısı geçici bir süreyle açılmış olsa da er ya da geç bu ödünlerin bedelini partiye ve ülkeye ödetme zamanı gelecektir.*



*Dr. ALİ RIZA üüER*
İLK KURşUN

----------


## bozok

*'Yeni CHP'ye 'Hakiki Koç' benzetmesi*

 

*Deniz Baykal CHP'de son yaşanan gelişmeleri değerlendirdi*

ANKARA - CHP eski lideri Deniz Baykal, Star TV’de Uğur Dündar ve Nedim şener’in hazırladığı “Arena” programına katılarak CHP’deki gelişmeleri yorumladı. 




*TüZüK TARTIşMASI:* Bu kadar yüksek perdeden, en yüksek noktadaki insanların karşılıklı ağır suçlamalarla ortaya çıkan çatışmanın birden bire bu kadar sukunetle sonuçlandırılmış olması tatlı bir sürpriz oldu. Büyük bir tartışmayı gerektiren bir durum olmadığı açıktı. 




*İSTİFAMDAN SAV’IN HABERİ YOKTU:* Beni partimden ayrılmaya ünder Sav ikna etmemiştir. ünder Bey dahil bu istifadan kimsenin haberi yoktur. Onun için de sürpriz oldu. 




*SEüİMLİ KURULTAYA GEREK YOK:* Tartışmalar, CHP gibi saygın bir partinin sorgulanmasına neden oldu. Tazelenmeye, bir umutlu ayağa kaldırmaya ihtiyaç var. ünümüzde seçim var. Gecikmeden bunu yapmak gerekiyor, yeterince geciktik çünkü. Yapılacak kurultayda genel başkan seçimine gerek yok. 

*YENİ CHP TARTIşMASI:* CHP zamana uygun olarak değişiyor. Yanlış olan yeni CHP lafıdır. Bu bana hakiki Koç kavramını hatırlatıyor. Niye hakiki lafı konmuştur? üünkü bir kavga olmuştur. Koç’un ya da Sabancı’nın yeni Koç ya da Sabancı deme ihtiyacına girdiğini gördünüz mü? Yeni CHP söylemini dile getirdiğiniz *zaman* ifade etmekten kaçındığınız bir sıkıntı var demektir. 




09.11.2010 03:48 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Derviş'in Sarı üiçeği*



En sevdiğim ilahidir; hani derviş sarı çiçeğe annesini babasını sorar ya, çiçekte ona cevap verir. Ancak sözlerde çiçeğin cinsi belirtilmez. *Günümüzde ilahi tesadüf müdür nedir, sanki Derviş'in konuştuğu sarı çiçek gülmüş gibi geldi.* MFü kusura bakmasın sarı lale değil sarı gül. Birlikte yazılınca Sarıgül oluyor. İnsan ister istemez soruyor: adaşlar havaalanında buluşutuğunda Derviş, adaşına sarıgül mü verdi acaba yada masada sarıgül mü vardı? 

*ASLINDA MESELE GüL MESELESİ DEğİL*
İsimler sadece fikirlerin temsilcisi olabiliyor. Sanırım biraz daha açık olmak lazım. Açmak için kendime sorup kendim cevap vereyim. Tamamen kendi kendime konuşuyorum yani.

-* ABD, AKP'den ne istiyor?*
- Füze kalkanını Türkiye'ye konuşlandırmasını. 
- *Peki AKP'nin gücü buna yetiyor mu?* 
- Aslına bakarsanız hiç yetmiyor. 
- *Dolayısıyla ABD, AKP'yi iyice sıkıştırmak için ikinci iktidar alternatifini hazırlamaz mı?* 
- Yıllarca hazırladı. 
- *Bu yeni bir parti olursa başarı şansı var mı?* 
- Asla yok. 
- *AKP'nin karşısında en güçlü görünen parti hangisi?*
- CHP... 
-* Peki CHP'nin tabanı ve içinde ABD karşıtları var mı?* - Cumhuriyet mitingleri ve son Kongre ABD karşıtlığının kanıtı. 
-* O halde CHP ne yapılmalı?*
- Liberalleşmeli. 
- *Liberal kadro var mı?*
- Elbette var.

*KEMAL DERVİş VE SONRASI*
Bütün soruları sorduktan sonra yakın tarihe dönelim. *Kemal Derviş Türkiye'nin sol partilerini bölme ve iktidardan indirme sorumlusu olarak çalışmadı mı*? DSP'nin iktidarını bitiren adam olarak öne çıkmadı mı? Dahası İsmail Cem ve Hüsamettin üzkan'ın DSP'den koparıp yeni bir parti kurdurup sonra kendisi CHP'ye gitmedi mi? 

*Hepsinin cevabı evet ve bütün bu gerçekler varken ne tesadüftür ki Kemal Derviş daha önce planlandığı ortaya çıkan bir havaalanı görüşmesinde adaşı Kılıçdaroğlu'yla görüştü.* Ne olduysa o görüşmeden sonra oldu. ünder Sav'la Kılıçdaroğlu'nun arası açıldı, parti dengeleri değişti, CHP'nin türban söylemi değişti v.s. 

*Açıkça göründü ki Derviş yeni bir operasyon yapıyor*. 

İLGİNü DEğİL Mİ? Kemal Derviş'in yakın dostlarından biri Mustafa Sarıgül ve Hikmet üetin. İki isim de ABD'ye gidip görüşmeler yapmayı çok seviyor. Kemal Derviş zaten ABD'de yaşıyor. Tam liberal sol yani... Mustafa Sarıgül'ün CHP'ye girmesine en çok karşı çıkanlar kimdi. Deniz Baykal ve ünder Sav. Baykal kaset komplosuna maruz kaldı. Kaset komplosu olmadan birkaç ay önce Sarıgül ABD'deydi. ünder Sav'a darbe girişimi var.

*Adaşların görüşmesinden hemen sonra. Bence çok ilginç. Bakalım yakında Sarıgül CHP'ye katılacak mı?* 

*ABD YEDEKLEME ZORUNDA*
ABD, gerek füze kalkanı gerekse diğer çıkarları için AKP ile çalışamıyor. AKP'nin islami tabanı ve İsrail karşıtı çıkışları ABD'yi yeni iktidar seçeneklerine itiyor. ABD, AKP'nin seçimlerde koalisyon kuramayacak bir durumda olduğunu biliyor. Seçimlerde olası bir kayba göre yeni iktidar seçeneğini arıyor.

*CHP'nin içinde ve özellikle tabanında ulusalcı kökler varken CHP'ye güvenemiyorlar. Bu yüzden CHP'nin liberalleşmesi gerekiyor. CHP klasik köklerinden koparken Kılıçdaroğlu, Hurşit Güneş, Gürsel Tekin ve Mustafa Sarıgül gibi isimler öne çıkarılabilir.*

*AMAN DİKKAT!!!*
Bu bölümden sonraki tüm sözlerim meclisten dışarı. Türkiye'nin federasyon yapılması veya parçalanması için AKP yeterli değil bu yüzden kurucu partinin ele geçirilmesi lazım. *Devrimle kurulan bütün ülkeler kurucu partilerin başına geçen liberal veya işbirlikçi yada yetersiz isimlerin iktidarında yok oldu. Romanya, Bulgaristan, Yugoslavya, SSCB v.s...* Umarım Türkiye'de aynı oyun oynanmıyordur. 

CHP Atatürk'ün partisidir orada yönetici olanlarda Atatürk'ün yolundadır biz öyle biliriz.


*Kaynak:* Teoman Alili-www.guncelmeydan.com


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 12 Kasım 2010

----------


## bozok

*KRAL üIPLAK: Yeni CHP’nin Yeni Yönetimi-3 (Umut Oran)* 

12 Kasım 2010 



Yeni CHP’nin Yeni Yönetimi yazısının ilk bölümünde Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun *“Partide korku imparatorluğunu yıktık, şimdi sıra Türkiye’de”* müjdesini verdiği operasyonla göreve başlayan *Kadın ürgütlenmesi ve Kadın Kollarından Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Didem Engin, Seçim ve Hukuk İşlerinden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mesut Değer, Gençlik ürgütlenmesi ve Gençlik Kollarından Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Zeki Gündüz, İdari ve Mali İşlerden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hurşit Güneş* ve *Ar-Ge BYK Platformundan Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Sencer Ayata’yı, ikinci bölümünde de yeni yönetimin en kritik görevini üstlenen ürgütlenme ve ürgüt Yönetimlerinden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gürsel Tekin’i değerlendirmiştim.*

http://www.ilk-kursun.com/2010/11/kanitlariyla-yeni-chpnin-yeni-yonetimi-1/#more-63547
http://www.ilk-kursun.com/2010/11/yeni-chpnin-yeni-yonetimi-2-gursel-tekin/

Yazımın üçüncü bölümünde *Ekonomik ve Mali Politikadan Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Umut Oran’ı irdeleyeceğim*. CHP’nin yeni yönetimi ,*“Altı Ok” temelli Kemalist rota yerine başta türbana özgürlük, tarikat ve cemaatlere yumuşak bakış, Kürt sorununa çözüm alalamalarıyla kemirilen laiklik ve ulusal bütünlüğümüzden ödün veren yaklaşımların yanı sıra neoliberal iktisat ve postmodern sosyoloji savunuculuğu ile küresel piyasa ile eklemlenmeyi hedefleyen Neo Kemalist rotaya savruluyor. “Neo Kemalizm” sözcüğündeki Kemalizmin gerçek Kemalizm ile isim benzerliği dışında bir ilintisi yok. Postmodern bir kavram saptırması bu. Burada Mustafa Kemal Atatürk yerine yandaş ve bağımlı medyada devrim yaptığı iddia edilen başka Kemal’ler kastediliyor.*

CHP’nin yeni yönetim yapılanmasında Ekonomik ve Mali Politikadan Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcılığına atanan Umut Oran’ı daha yakından tanıyabilmek için cemaat medyası ve yandaş medyadaki haber ve yorumlara da dikkatle bakmak gerekiyor.* ünce Oran’ın AKP’ye açılan kapatma davası, Kürt açılımı, TCK’nın 301. Maddesi ile ilgili tutumuna bakalım.*

*İşadamı Umut Oran Nisan 2008′deki CHP Kurultayında genel başkan adayı olduğunda, Hilton Otelinde CHP muhabirleriyle biraraya geliyor. Yüzde 47 oy almış bir partinin kapatılmak istenmesini ‘kabul edilemez’ buluyor*. *Partisinin aksine, 301. madde konusunda “özgürlükçü !” yaklaşım sergilediğini ileri süren Oran, CHP’nin halktan tamamen koptuğunu savunuyor…Annesi Diyarbakırlı olan Oran, Kürt sorununa bakışını anlatırken öncelikle partisinin bu konuda bir açılım yapması gerektiğini söylüyor.* Toplantıda Oran’a destek vermek için eşlik eden *Soros destekli TESEV Araştırma Direktörü, Koç üniversitesi Küreselleşme ve Demokratikleşme Araştırma Merkezi Direktörü Prof. Dr. Fuat Keyman, AKP’nin 301. Maddeyle ilgili TBMM’ye getirdiği değişiklik teklifine destek verdiklerini kaydediyor*. 

http://www.zaman.com.tr/haber.do?haberno=676207

Türkiye Ekonomik ve Sosyal Etüdler Vakfı (TESEV) Yönetim Kurulu Başkan Yardımcısı ve Alarko Holding Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı* İshak Alaton’un Zaman gazetesinden şahin Alpay’a verdiği mülakatta Taraf gazetesi, Yeni CHP ve Umut Oran’la ilgili değerlendirmeleri de dikkat çekici*. Alaton, otuz yıllık dostu şahin Alpay’a “*AKP kapatılsaydı Türkiye olarak dünyanın önünde büyük bir ayıp yaşayacaktık… Demokrasiye kasteden darbe tertipleri Taraf gazetesi tarafından art arda ifşa edilmeseydi*, Türkiye büyük badireler yaşayacaktı. *Taraf gazetesi ülkenin kaderini değiştirdi.* Kıymeti ileride daha iyi anlaşılacak, tarihi yazılacaktır. İktidarın olumlu icraatına cesaretle ve efendilikle destek vermek, yanlışlarını da sadece eleştirmekle kalmayıp, izlenecek doğru politikaların ne olduğunu söylemek… *Eğer yeni CHP yönetimi bunları başarırsa Türkiye rahatlayacaktır. O zaman CHP iktidar alternatifi olacak; AKP de, artık çağdaş bir muhalefetle karşılaşacağı için yeniden atılım yapacak, iki parti arasındaki rekabet Türkiye’yi kanatlandıracaktır… O zaman Kıbrıs, Kürt, laiklik sorunlarımız hallolacak, Türkiye AB üyeliğine ulaşacaktır..*. Sayın Kılıçdaroğlu, yoksullukla mücadelenin ancak ekonomik büyüme ile, pastayı büyütmekle mümkün olabileceğini söylemeli… Kürt’e Kürt, Alevi’ye Alevi deme cesaretini kendinde bulmalı… *CHP’nin geleceği hakkında iyimserim.* 

*Kadrosuna aldığı Faik üztrak, Umut Oran gibi yeni isimlerden çok ümitliyim. En büyük atılımı yapma vakti geldiğinde Kemal Derviş’i de yanına alabilmelidir” diyordu*. Yandaş medyanın şahin kalemi Alpay ise Alaton’un önerilerine ek olarak “*Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu liderliğindeki CHP, asker ve yargı vesayetine kanat germekten vazgeçsin, “Ergenekon avukatlığı”nı terk etsin, halkın dertlerine demokratik düzen içinde çözüm arasın, ülkeye çok büyük bir hizmette bulunur ve er geç iktidara gelir*” diyerek yeni CHP yönetimine akıl veriyordu. 

http://www.zaman.com.tr/yazar.do?yazino=988557

*Umut Oran, Amerikan Ulusal Demokrasi Vakfı ( NED) / CIPE destekli Ekonomistler Platformu’na da danışmanlık yapıyor.* *Ekonomistler Platformu, Tuna Bekleviç’in Başkanlığında 2023 yılında Türkiye’yi yönetecek gençleri keşfetmek ve ülke yönetimine katmak amacıyla kurulduğu söylenen”Anadolu’nun Genç Liderleri Hareketi”ne ardından da Güçlü Türkiye Partisine (GTP) evrildi.* 

http://www.gtp.org.tr/ 

İstanbul Bilgi üniversitesinden İktisat Fakültesini bitiren ve İstanbul Bilgi üniversitesi Bilgililer Derneği’nin de Kurucu Başkanı olan 33 yaşındaki “*genç sivil yetenek*” Bekleviç’e, örgütlenme çalışmalarını ABD’de Aspen Institute, NED, CIPE, Cato Ins., Heritage Ins., El Centrino De la Raza, Dünya Bankası, MIT ve Layola üniversitesi gibi kurumlarda “*yeni sivil toplum modeli ve örgütlenme anlayışı*” olarak sunma olanağı sağlandı. Ekonomistler Platformu 6 yıllık dönem içerisinde yurt içinde ve yurt dışında birçok kamu kuruluşu, özel kuruluş ve sivil toplum örgütü ile ortak faaliyetler düzenledi, projeler gerçekleştirdi. 2005 yılında ABD Dış İşleri Bakanlığı’nın konuğu olarak “*International Visitor Leadership Program*“a iştirak etti.ABD’de New York, Washington D.C., Seattle, Chicago, Minneapolis, Austin, Dallas, Los Angeles, Cincinnatti, Atlanta, Iowa City, Boston, Miami şehirlerinde seminerler verdi.

Ekonomistler Platformu Başkanı Tuna Bekleviç ve genel sekreter Mahir Toprak 11 Temmuz 2005’te, DPT’nin yeniden yapılandırılması çerçevesinde Türkiye’yi eyaletlere ayıracak olan “*Bölgesel Kalkınma Ajansları*” üzerine bir duyuru yayımladı.

“*2 Temmuz 2005 tarihinde kabul edilerek yasalaşan “Bölgesel Kalkınma Ajansları Yasa Tasarı*sı”nda bir takım değişiklikler yapılmalı ve DPT’nin bölge teşkilatları şeklinde tasarlanmış olan_ Kalkınma Ajanları daha bağımsız ve merkeziyetçilikten uzak bir anlayışla teşekkül edilmelidir.”_

Eyaletlere bölünmenin fiilen savunulduğu bu duyuruda:: “*DPT, 26 bölgedeki Kalkınma Kurulları’nda danışmanlık sağlayan bir Kalkınma Danışma Kurulu haline gelmektedir. Kalkınma Kurulu bünyesinde: dokuzlar bölgesi kalkınma grubu, sınır bölgesi kalkınma grubu, AB uyum grubu, AGORA projesi kalkınma grubu, yabancı sermaye grubu, yönetişim grubu, tarım hayvancılık kalkınma grubu, sanayi kalkınma grubu, turizm kalkınma grubu, bilişim teknoloji kalkınma grubu, enerji ve yer altı kaynakları kalkınma grubu, lojistik kalkınma grubu*”na yer verilmesi gerektiği açıklandı. 

http://www.acikistihbarat.com/Haberler.asp?haber=7543


Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın, AKP’ye açılan kapatma davası sürecinde Güçlü Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Bekleviç’le görüştüğü iddia edildi.*Yedek parti formülü üzerinde çalıştığı öne sürülen Erdoğan’ın bu görüşmede Bekleviç’i partisini kapatmaması konusunda ikna ettiği öğrenildi* Erdoğan’ın Partisini kapatıp AKP’ye katılmayı düşünen Güçlü Türkiye Partisi (GTP) Genel Başkanı Tuna Bekleviç’le Edirne’de buluştuğu,aynı helikopterle İstanbul’a yolculuk yaptığı ve partisini kapatmaması konusunda Bekleviç’i ikna ettiği ileri sürüldü. http://www.biyografi.net/kisiayrinti.asp?kisiid=3911

Ekonomistler Platformu, Ocak 2008′de “Ekonomi Politikaları Enstitüsü’nü (EPE)” kurdu. Platformun EPE ile ünlü isimlerin katılacağı aylık programlar düzenleyerek ekonomiye projeksiyon yapması hedeflendi. Projenin Hedefi EPE’de hazırlanan ders programlarıyla, küresel ekonomi politikaları açısından Türkiye’nin önünde bulunan koşullar, imkanlar ve riskleri ortaya koyarak AB’ye entegrasyona katkıda bulunmaktı. 2008 yılının ilk programında teorik bilgilerini ve pratik deneyimlerini EPE katılımcılarına aktaracak konuklar arasında Umut Oran’ın yanı sıra Eser Karakaş, Cengiz Aktar, Mehmet Altan, Rüştü Saraçoğlu, Tezcan Yaramancı, Esra Largo, Erdoğan ve Emre Alkin gibi isimler göze çarpıyordu. http://ekoayrinti.com/news_detail.php?id=670

Umut Oran, Soros destekli ARI’nın kuruluş yıldönümünde boy gösteriyordu. CHP Genel Başkanlığına soyunurken Ortadoğu’da İsrail’in elini güçlendirmek için uydurulan QIZ (Qualified Industrial Zone- Nitelikli Sanayi Bölgesi)’in Güneydoğu Anadolu’da kurulması için Amerikan Elçisi J. Jeffrey’den yardım istiyor. Hillary Clinton ve Jeffrey ile Güneydoğu’da demokrasi, Irak’ta güvenlik konularını görüşüyordu. http://www.ilk-kursun.com/2010/11/chpde-turuncu-darbe/

Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin Atlantik ötesi ve Avrupa’dan tezgahlanan bir plan doğrultusunda “*Ilımlı Anadolu Türk/Kürt İslam Federasyonuna dönüştürüldüğü ayan beyan ortadayken CHP’de çözüm için AB/ABD’nin adres gösterilmesi, yeni yapılanmanın bu rotaya uygun biçimde belirlenmesi “ölümü gösterip sıtmaya razı etme” deyimini çağrıştırıyor. Ancak bu seçeneğin sonu da sıtmadan ölüm ne yazık ki…*


*DR. ALİ RIZA üüER*
İLK KURşUN

----------


## bozok

*Yeni CHP’nin Yeni Yönetimi-4 (Süheyl Batum)* 

14 Kasım 2010 



Yeni CHP’nin yeni yönetiminde *Genel Sekreter ve Parti Sözcülüğü görevini üstlenen Süheyl Batum Anayasa Hukuku Profesörü. Kısa süre önceye kadar Demokrat Partiye Genel Başkan olacağı söylenen Batum, CHP’deki hızlı değişim sürecinin ardından birkaç ay önce üye olduğu CHP’ye Genel Sekreter oldu.* 

*Batum, ünceki YüK Başkanı Erdoğan Teziç’in koordinatörlüğünde TüSİAD’ın 1992 yılında hazırlattığı Anayasa taslağıı yazan ekipte yer alıyor*. *Söz konusu taslak, AKP tarafından Ergun üzbudun’a hazırlatılan Anayasa taslağına olan yakınlığı ile de biliniyor.* 

“*İdeolojilerden arınmış, liberal Anayasa*” olarak adlandırılan taslağın hazırlayıcılarından olan *Batum, TüSİAD’ın Görüşler* dergisinde yazdığı yazılar ve* TüSİAD için hazırladığı AB raporları ile de dikkat çekiyor.*

http://haber.sol.org.tr/devlet-ve-siyaset/yeni-chp-sagcilarla-halka-acilmak-haberi-35438

*Süheyl Batum’un içinde yer aldığı TüSİAD’ın taslağında 1961 ve 1982 Anayasalarında yer alan değiştirilemeyecek maddelerin de değişmesi öneriliyor*. Konuyla ilgili olarak taslağın giriş bölümünde, “*TBMM, 1982 Anayasası’nın “değiştirilemez hükümler” arasında saydığı hükümleri yok saymak ya da değişik formülasyonlara büründürmek hak ve yetkisine sahip midir?*” sorusuna cevap aranıyor.

“*Türkiye devletinin cumhuriyet*” olduğu yönündeki hükmün değiştirilemezliğinin Türk anayasa geleneğinin temel unsuru olduğu belirtilen taslakta, bunun dışındaki maddelerin değiştirilmezlik kapsamına 12 Eylül rejimi şartlarında hazırlanan 1982 Anayasası’yla alındığı kaydediliyor. Bu hükümler arasında değiştirilebilecek kurallar da olabileceği belirtilirken, şu açıklama yapılıyor: “*Bu konuda asli kurucu organ yetkisini kullanan bir meclisin kendini bağımsız hissetmesi doğal ve gereklidir. Bu açıdan önerilebilecek ideal formül, yeni bir Anayasa hazırlama girişiminin başında, TBMM’nin bir anayasa değişikliği yaparak, değişmezlik hukukunu daha önceki Cumhuriyet Anayasalarında olduğu gibi ‘Cumhuriyet’ ilkesi ile sınırlı tutması olacaktır. Sonuç olarak çalışma grubumuz, TBMM’nin yeni bir anayasa taslağını oluşturma aşamasında kendisini ‘cumhuriyet hükümet şekli’nin değişmezliği dışında özgür ve bağımsız hissetmesi gerektiğine inanmaktadır.*”

*Resmi ideoloji olmamalı*
Erdoğan Teziç ve arkadaşlarının, AKP Mersin Milletvekili Prof. Dr. Zafer üskül’ün ideolojisiz anayasa fikrine 15 yıl önce hazırladıkları TüSİAD’ın anayasa taslağında yer vermeleri de dikkat çeken noktalardan biri. “*Liberal demokratik rejimlerde devletin resmi bir ideolojisi olmaz*.” denilen taslakta yeni anayasanın ideolojik hükümlerden mümkün olduğu kadar arındırılması gerektiği savunuluyor. Buna örnek olarak da Türk milliyetçiliği ya da Atatürk milliyetçiliği şeklindeki ideolojik anlam verilebilecek kavramların anayasadan çıkarılarak bunun yerine hukuki bir deyim olan ‘milli’ sıfatının koyulması isteniyor. Anayasa’da resmi ideolojinin yer almamasına ilişkin önerinin gerekçesi ise şöyle: *“Atatürk’ün nihai hedefi Batı tipi liberal demokrasidir. Liberal demokratik rejimlerde ise devletin resmi bir ideolojisi olmaz. Türkiye’de 1946 seçimleri ile Atatürk’ün nihai hedef olarak belirlediği çoğulcu demokratik rejime yönelmiştir. Bu aşamadan sonra gerçekleştirilmesi gereken liberal demokratik toplumların ilkeleri olan çoğulculuk, özgürlük ve eşitlik olmalıdır.*”

*Başlangıç bölümü demokratik düzenle bağdaşmaz*
Bu çerçevede Anayasa’da başlangıç bölümüne de gerek olmadığı, böyle bir bölüm olacaksa bile bunun çok temel hukuk ilkelerine ayrılmasının gerekli görüldüğü vurgulanıyor. Dolayısıyla, “*1982 Anayasası’nın ideolojik yönü ağır başlangıç bölümünün bağlayıcı sayılmadığı*” ileri sürülüyor. Bir hukuk kuralı olmaktan çok, ideolojik bir yapıya sahip olan başlangıç kısmının 1961 ve 1982 anayasalarında sorun çözmek yerine sorun ürettiğinin altı çiziliyor. Bu konuda şu görüş dile getiriliyor: “üslup açısından son derece ağır ve bir tek cümleden oluşan ve Anayasanın dayandığı temel görüş ve ilkeler yığınını içeren 1982 Anayasası başlangıç metni otoriter bir devlet ideolojisi çağrıştırır biçimde düzenlenmiştir. Nitekim yargı organlarınca da böyle yorumlandığı olmuştur. Devleti soyut bir varlık olarak yücelten, ona ‘kutsal’ sıfatını ekleyen bir anlayışla, özgürlükçü ve çoğulcu bir demokratik düzenin bağdaştırılması imkansızdır.”

*Genelkurmay, Milli Savunma’ya bağlansın*
TüSİAD’ın taslağında bir diğer önemli değişiklik de Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın statüsünde göze çarpıyor. Taslakta, bütün NATO ülkelerinde genelkurmay başkanının başbakana değil, Milli Savunma bakanına bağlı olduğu belirtiliyor. Bu sebeple ilgili maddenin, “Genelkurmay başkanı Milli Savunma bakanına karşı sorumludur.” şeklinde değiştirilmesi öneriliyor. http://www.stratejikboyut.com/haber/1992de-tusiad-icin-hazirladigi-anayasa–270.html

*Süheyl Batum, 2000-2003 yılları arasında Bahçeşehir üniversitesi’nde Hukuk Fakültesi Dekanlığı, 2003 yılından 2007 yılına kadar da Rektörlük görevinde bulundu. S*üheyl Batum’u irdelerken Bahçeşehir üniversitesine de yakından bakmamız gerekir. 

*Bahçeşehir üniversitesinin Brookings Enstitüsü ile yakın ilişkisi var.*
*Brookings Enstitüsü Amerikan demokrasisini (!) güçlendirmek, Amerikalıların sosyal refah, güvenlik ve fırsatlarını kollamak, güçlendirmek, daha açık, güvenilir (ABD açısından), işbirlikçi uluslararası bir sistem yaratmak için kurulmuştur.* http://www.brookings.edu/about.aspx
*Yeni CHP operasyonundan kısa süre önce İstanbul Atatürk Havaalanında Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ile Brookings Enstitüsü’nün Küresel Ekonomi ve Kalkınmadan Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Kemal Derviş’in ilginç bir rastlantı sonucu karşılaşmaları ve kırk beş dakikalık bir görüşme yapmaları da bu bağlamda oldukça dikkat çekicidir.**Brookings Enstitüsü ile Bahçeşehir üniversitesi arasındaki ağı (şebeke/network) çözümlemek için değerli araştırmacı, yazar Erol Bilbilik’in “Açılım Kıskacı” kitabında önemli ipuçları var*.

Projenin hayata geçirilmesi amacıyla, *Bahçeşehir Rektörü Prof. Dr. Süheyl Batum ve George Washington üniversitesi Rektörü* arasında ‘*Amerikan Araştırmaları Programı’* adlı bir yapılanma için Haziran 2006’da bir işbirliği antlaşması imzalanmıştır. *Anlaşmanın ardından Bahçeşehir üniversite’ndeki ‘Küresel Liderlik Forumu’na katılmak üzere Morton Abramowitz, Marc Grossman, Marc Paris ve Alan Makovsky İstanbul’a gelmiştir.*

*Toplantıya Prof. Dr. Süheyl Batum, Prof. Dr. Hasan Köni, Prof. Dr. İlber Ortaylı, Prof. Dr. Nilüfer Narlı, Burak Kuntay, Koç Holding’ten Can Kıraç, Alarko Holding’ten İshak Alaton, Doğan Medya Grubu’ndan Arzuhan Doğan Yalçındağ, Mehmet Acar ve Mehmet Ali Bayar* katılmıştır.* Daha sonra Amerikalı heyet, TüSİAD eski başkanı Halis Komili’yle; Koç Holding’ten Rüşdü Saraçoğlu’yla; ertesi gün de İlhan Kesici’yle baş başa görüşmüştür. Bu hazırlık görüşmelerinin sonunda, Brookings Enstitüsü Başkanlığı ile TüSİAD arasında bir anlaşma imzalanması aşamasına gelinmiştir*.”
*BOP’un Türkiye Enstitüsü : Bahçeşehir üniversitesi*Brookings Enstitüsü Başkanı, ABD Eski Dışişleri Bakan yardımcısı Strobe Tallbott; “*Türkiye 2007 Projesi*“ni yürütmek üzere Morton Abramowitz, Marc Grossman, Eric Edelman, ve Marc Parris’ten oluşan bir grup oluşturdu ve ABD’nin eski Ankara Büyükelçisi *Marc Parris’*i 1 şubat 2007 tarihi itibarıyle bu projenin direktörlüğüne getirdi. Proje kapsamında TüSİAD, Brookings Enstitüsü ve Bahçeşehir üniversitesi Türkiye ve Washington’da ortak konferans ve toplantılar düzenledi. Yapılan dizi toplantılarla Türkiye ve çevresindeki gelişmeler irdelenerek ABD medyasında yer alması sağlandı.

*Proje kapsamındaki ilk toplantılar Abdullah Gül’ün Exeter üniversitesinden yakın dostu Zaman gazetesi yazarı Fehmi Koru, Soli üzel ve Murat Yetkin’in katılımıyla Washington’da başladı.* Brookings Enstitüsünden toplantılarla ilgili olarak yapılan açıklamada 2007 yılının Türkiye için önemli bir yıl olacağı ve bu seçimlerin Türk siyasal sisteminin yakın geleceğini şekillendireceği, seçim sürecinin yanı sıra Orta Doğu ve Doğu Akdeniz’deki gelişmelerin de Türkiye’nin, ABD, İslam dünyası ve İsrail ile ilişkilerine yön vereceği vurgulandı.

“*Brookings Enstitüsü’nün dizi toplantılarından biri de 9 Mayıs 2009’da düzenlenen 4. Sakıp Sabancı üniversitesi Konferansı ve ardından yenen akşam yemeğiydi.* Yemekte AKP’nin kapatılması davası ile daha pek çok konu tartışıldı. Yemekte Brookings Enstitüsü’nün Başkanı, Strobe Talbott, aynı enstitüden uzman *Philipp Gordon, Daniel Benjamin, ümer Taşpınar, ATC Başkanı James Holmes, TüSİAD-ABD Başkanı Abdullah Akyüz, (Fethullah Gülen destekli) TUSKON-ABD Temsilcisi Hakan Taşçı, Türk medyasının Washington temsilcilerinin yanı sıra Hasan Cemal* gibi kişiler yer aldı.

ABD Dışişleri Bakan yardımcılığı görevinden ayrıldığı halde toplantıya katılan *Nicolas Burns* görüşlerin şu başlıklar altında dile getirdi.:

*- ABD-Türkiye ortaklığı yeniden:* Yeni dönemde ABD Başkanı kim olursa olsun ( ister Barack Obama ister Hillary Clinton, ister John McCain ) Türkiye ile müttefiklik ilişkilerine öncelik tanımalı. Türkiye, terörizm sorununu Irak hükümetini ve bölgesel Kürt yönetimini de işin içine katarak ortadan kaldırmaya çalışmalı, böylece fiili bir durum yaratılmamalıdır.

*- Türkiye, Yunanistan, Kıbrıs ve Ermenistan konusunda yeni bir açılım yapabilir. Fener Rum Patrikhanesi ve Ekümeniklik sorununa çözüm yolu bulunmalı; Heybeliada Ruhban Okulu’nun açılması sağlanmalıdır.* 2009’un Kıbrıs’ta çözüm yılı olması kimseyi şaşırtmamalıdır.

*- İran ve Suriye’ye baskı:* Türkiye, İran ile bir 28 yıl daha görüşmeme politikası sürdüremez.

*- NATO amacına daha fazla destek:* Türkiye’nin Afganistan’da büyük katkısı oldu. NATO’nun amacına da katkıda bulunmalıdır.

-* Siviller tarafından idare edilen hükümet yapısı Türkiye’nin geleceği açısından çok önemlidir. Bu şehirde Gül ve Erdoğan’a büyük saygı var. Türkiye dünya sahnesinde iyi oynuyor, bu iki lider de güvenilir ortaklar.*

- Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton’ın 1 numaralı yardımcılığına getirilen Philip Gordon, *‘dava sonunda AKP için kapatılma kararı verilmesi, askeri darbeden farklı olmayacaktır*’ dedi.

- Brookings Entitüsü’nün Türkiye Masası Direktörü *Dr. ümer Taşpınar* da ‘*ABD, Türkiye’nin AB’ne üyeliğini daha güçlü biçimde desteklemelidir*’ demiştir.

*-Brookings Enstitüsü’nde Küresel Ekonomi ve Gelişim Programı Başkan Yardımcılığı’na atanan, aynı zamanda Sabancı üniversitesi Danışma Kurulu üyesi Kemal Derviş* ise “*Türkiye artık on yıl önceki Türkiye değil, daha güçlü, paradigmalar değişti. üyelik süreci tek tarafın yöneteceği bir şey olmayacak artık. Türkiye daha aktif olacağı bir aşamaya gelmek zorunda*” dedi.

- 20 Ekim 2009 tarihinde Conrad Oteli’nde Brookings Enstitüsü ile TüSİAD ortak toplantısında Enstitü Başkanı Strobe Talbott, Başkan Yardımcısı Martin İnydik de Afganistan ve Pakistan konusunda birer konuşma yaptı. (*Açılım Kıskacı, Erol Bilbilik*, Kırmızı Kedi Yayınevi, 1. Basım, Ağustos 2010. s.55-58)

*şimdi de Bahçeşehir üniversitesinin web sitesinden Süheyl Batum’un da aktif biçimde yer aldığı bir dizi organizasyon ve etkinliğe* daha yakından bakalım.

*Siyaset Okulu Amerika*
Bahçeşehir üniversitesi Hükümet ve Liderlik Okulu’nun geleneksel programı “Siyaset Okulu”nun yurtdışı uzantısı olan “Siyaset Okulu Amerika” sertifika programı 2006 yılında başlamıştır ve ilk Siyaset Okulu öğrencilerinin katılımıyla Amerika Birleşik Devletleri’nde büyük bir başarı elde ederek gerçekleştirilmiştir. Programımız her sene olduğu gibi bu sene de Amerika Birleşik Devletleri başkenti Washington, DC eyaletinde gerçekleşecektir.
Programımızın maksadı Türk dış politikasının en önemli unsurlarından ve en önemli diyalog alanlarından biri olan Amerika Birleşik Devletleri’nin siyasi, sosyal, idari, ekonomik dinamikleri hakkında birinci dereceden bilgi alarak bu konuları ve Amerika Birleşik Devletleri siyasi sisteminin işleyişini öğrenmektir.
Program “*Siyaset Okulu*“nun diğer yurtdışı programlarından farklı olarak siyasi kuruluşların yanı sıra iş dünyası, enstitüler, ABD Temsilciler Meclisi ve Kongresi, “*Think-Thank*” kuruluşları ve lobiler ile çeşitli yuvarlak masa toplantılarının düzenleneceği bir program olarak dizaynedilmiştir. 

Program esnasında Amerika’da lobilerin önemi, yasama, yürütme ve yargı erklerinin sistematik farklılıkları, Senato ve Temsilciler Meclisi arasındaki güç dengeleri, Başkanın fonksiyonu, sistemin işleyişi esnasında karar alma sürecinin oluşturulması, Amerika’daki lobilerin ve sivil toplum örgütlerinin iç ve dış politikaya etkisi gibi birçok konuda toplantılar yapılmaktadır.

İki hafta sürecek olan programın katılımcıları daha önce gerçekleştirilmiş olan ‘*Siyaset Okulu*’ programlarına katılmış olan kişilerdir. üğrencilerin, programda amaçlanan konularda gelecekte Türkiye’ye liderlik yapabilecek uluslararası ilişkiler uzmanları olmaları beklenmektedir.

Program esnasında *Washington Institute, Hudson Institude, ATAA (Assembly of Turkish American Association), FDD (Foundation for Defence of Democracies), CATO, The Century Foundation, TUSIAD USA, Livingston Group, Southfive Halkla İlişkiler gibi birçok think-tank kuruluşunun yanısıra Amerikan Senatosu, Temsilciler Meclisi, Amerikan Yüksek Mahkemesi, Amerikan Kongresi, Türkiye Büyükelçiliği* gibi resmi kurumlar ziyaret edilerek, işlevleri hakkında bilgi alınmaktadır.

http://www.bahcesehir.edu.tr/amers/program/id/02#

Süheyl Batum’un da Danışma Kurulu içinde yer aldığı *Bahçeşehir üniversitesi Amerikan Araştırmalar Merkezi’nin partnerleri ise CIA’nın yan kuruluşu RAND Corporation ( http://www.rand.org ) ve Neoconların kurduğu Demokrasi Savunma Vakfı (Foundation For Defense Of Democracies).* Bu küresel partner ilişkilerini açık seçik web sitelerine koymaları da çok ilginç. 

http://www.bahcesehir.edu.tr/amers/partner 

*Bahçeşehir üniversitesi Amerikan Araştırma Merkezi’nin Danışma Kurulu Başkanı Zeynel Abidin Erdem*. *Kurulda Süheyl Batum’un yanı sıra G. Lincoln McCurdy, Clifford D. May, Jason Epstein, Mark Dubowitz, Michael Makovsky, David Mack, David Araon, Eser Karakaş, Nilüfer Narlı, Sami Kohen, Nüzhet Kandemir* gibi isimler yer alıyor. http://www.bahcesehir.edu.tr/amers/kurul
*Son olarak Süheyl Batum’un Fethullah Gülen’in en stratejik organizasyonu “Abant Platformu” toplantılarının “ Vesayet ve Demokrasi” başlığıyla 3-4 Aralık 2004 tarihinde gerçekleştirilen “Brüksel Abant Platformu” toplantısının katılımcıları arasında yer aldığını hatırlatmak istiyorum.* Süheyl Batum ile birlikte Brüksel Abant toplantısına katılanlar arasında* Ali Bulaç, Eser/Işıl Karakaş, Mehmet Altan, Nilüfer Göle, Soli üzel, Doğu Ergil, Mehmet Sağlam, Zeyno Baran, Ali Müfit Gürtuna İngmar Karlsson* gibi kişiler bulunuyordu.
http://www.abantplatform.org/index.php/main/component/option/frontpage/section/1/category/142/content/96*CHP’nin Atlantik ötesi ve AB’deki güç odaklarıyla hemhal olmuş yeni yöneticilerini incelediğim dizi yazının dördüncüsü burada tamamlanmış oluyor. Yazımın beşinci ve son bölümünde bu bilgiler ışığında küresel işbirlikçi Neo Kemalist yeni CHP yapılanmasıyla ilgili genel bir değerlendirme yapacağım*


*Ali Rıza üçer*
İLK KURşUN

----------


## bozok

*Talabani ile Ahmet Kaya CHP’ye oy getirmez Kılıçdaroğlu!*



Türkiye’de siyaset gerçekler üzerinden değil, imajlar üzerinden yapılır. İmajları oluşturan temel öge de şuyu vuku hadisesidir.

Bu temel realiteyi ortaya koyduktan sonra gelin hep beraber analiz edelim.

Referandum sürecinde Tayyip Erdoğan’ın meydanlarda ettiği şu sözü hatırlayın:

“ünemli olan boy değil soy” 
- “ünemli olan boy değil, soydur soy !” 

Tayyip Bey bu söylemi ile şunu demek istemiştir:

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu hem Alevi, hem de Tuncelilidir!

Sakın hayır öyle değil demeyin, Bülent Arınç’ın ortaya attığı boy tartışmasına ilaveten hiç alakası yok iken Başbakan’ın böyle bir sözü etmesinin başka bir izahı olamaz ki zaten bu nutkunun devamında Tayyip bey Dedeler’i seslendirerek öyle demek istediğini ortaya koymuştur.

Görüldüğü gibi Başbakan’ın yaptığı açıktan bel altından vurmak ve Kılıçdaroğlu’nun temiz imajına gölgeler düşürmekti!

Alevilik ve Tuncelilikle nasıl gölge düşer demeyin, bana göre elbette düşmez de, Anadolunun taassup sahibi olan sunni kırsalında bu tür imajlar yankı buluyor!

Gelelim bugüne?

üzülerek söylemeliyim ki, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun hala bir imaj yönetmeni yok, varsa da o yönetmen, Türkiye’nin tamamını hiç mi hiç bilmiyor!

*Washington’a mesaj mı?*

Aslına bakarsanız Kılıçdaroğlu’nun kendisi sadeliği, dürüstlüğü ve gerçek demokratlığı ile iyi bir malzeme ama sunmasını beceremiyorlar! Tersine imajında yeni gedikler açıyorlar.

ürneğin hala devam eden Fransa gezisi ile burada yaptığı ve yapacağı kaydedilen görüşmelerle mezar ziyaretleri!

Kılıçdaroğlu’nun Paris’te Talabani ile bir araya gelip görüşmesinin CHP’ye ilave bir oyu bile getirme ihtimali sıfırdır.

Bu görüşme tıpkı referandum sürecinde Tunceli meydanında edilen “PKK’ya af” sözü gibi AKP’nin hedeflerine hizmet edecek bir adımdır ve Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun bu bağlamda var olan imajında bir kere daha gedikler açacaktır.

Evet Talabani ile Paris’te halvet olan Kılıçdaroğlu’nun bundan sonra K.Irak bağlamında yapacağı itirazların inandırıcılığı pek olmayacak ve bu konuda AKP ile örtüştüğü gibi bir kanaati pekiştirecektir.

Kılıçdaroğlu’nun PKK’ya af vaadinde bulunması ve K.Irak Kürtlerini kucaklaması ABD’yi memnun etme ve güvenini kazanma çabası olabilir ancak yukarıda söyledik, bu ataklarından değil oy kazanmak, ciddi anlamda oy yitirecektir.

Dahası, attığı kafa karıştıran bu adımlarla CHP’deki ulusalcı oyların kopuşuna da sebep olabilir.

Keza, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun Avrupa Birliği bağlamında verdiği son görüntü de yine kafa karıştırmaktadır.

CHP lideri adeta Avrupa normlarında yeni özgürlükçü bir partiyi yaratmanın manevralarını yapıyor gibidir ancak iyi bilmelidir ki Türkiye’de böyle bir parti değil iktidara yürümek, ancak barajı aşma sınırında gezinebilir.

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu hala CHP’ye oy vermenin küfür yani dinden çıkmak olduğunun algılandığı bir coğrafyada politika yaptığını bilmiyor gibidir ve entelektüel fantezilerle gün dolduruyor.

*Aynı yolun yolcusu* 

Ahmet Kaya ile Yılmaz Güney’in mezar ziyaretlerine gelince:

Böyle bir ziyaret insanidir ve olabilir ancak kameralar eşliğinde yapılacak bu ziyaret yine imaj vurgununa sebep olur.

Ahmet Kaya ile Yılmaz Güney’in mezarlarında verilen fotoğraf kareleri Anadolu insanında “Bunlar aynı yolun yolcusu” olarak değerlendirilir ve peşin hükme sebep olur.

Bu mezar ziyareti fotoğrafı ile CHP’nin sempati görüp ilave olarak alacağı tek bir oy yoktur ama yitireceği on binlerce oy vardır.

Görüyorsunuz, CHP Genel Başkanı toplumun öbür yakasını hiç mi hiç tanımıyor ve durduk yerde boyuna kendi bacağına kurşun sıkıyor.

Yazımızın girişinde söyledik, şuyu vuku olayı... Tamam Kılıçdaroğlu bütün adımlarında samimi ama önemli olan algıdır... Aman dikkat Kemal bey!

NOT: Bütün okurlarımın Kurban Bayramlarını tebrik ediyorum.


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 16 Kasım 2010


http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=15723

----------


## bozok

*Yeni CHP’den ‘Yeni SHP’ye doğru mu?*


Paris’teki Sosyalist Enternasyonal toplantısında CHP lideri Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun temaslarını izleyen Türey Köse’nin aktardığı çarpıcı izlenimler, CHP ile BDP arasında “ilk” olma özelliği taşıyan bayramlaşma ve BDP lideri Demirtaş’ın Milliyet yazarı Aslı Aydıntaşbaş’a verdiği “CHP ile güç birliği” önerisini içeren demeçle yan yana geldiğinde ilginç bir manzarayı ortaya koyuyor. Kılıçdaroğlu liderliğindeki CHP’nin, SHP modeline doğru evrimleşmesinin mümkün olup olmadığı sorusunu akıllara getirmiş durumda. 

... SHP çatısı altındaki birlikteliği yeniden sağlama yönünde atılan son adım 1991’de Erdal İnönü’nün HEP ile ittifak girişimiydi. Kürt meselesinde bugün en şahin isimler olarak görülen Leyla Zana, Hatip Dicle başta olmak üzere bir grup Kürt milletvekilini Meclis’e taşıyan İnönü’nün uyarılarına kulak verilmemesi tarihi kırılmanın da tetikleyicisi oldu. Yemin töreninde Zana saçına sarı, kırmızı, yeşil bant takarken Dicle de yeminini Kürt ve Türk halkları için ettiklerini söyleyince ipler koptu, birkaç ay sonra da DEP doğdu.

Deniz Baykal dönemi CHP’si, yukarıda bahsedilen Kürt siyasal çizgiyle arasına hep mesafe koydu. Ne zaman ki Baykal’ın yerine Kılıçdaroğlu seçildi, o günden bu yana ilişkilerde çekingen bir bahar havası gözlenmeye başladı. 

Kılıçdaroğlu Diyarbakır’a giderek Kürt sorunu konusunda önemli mesajlar verecek, büyük olasılıkla Sezgin Tanrıkulu gibi isimleri CHP’ye davet edecek.

Kılıçdaroğlu’nun Talabani ile Paris’te yaptığı görüşmeden yansıyan sıcak görüntüler de Güneydoğu’daki Kürt toplumu içinde CHP’nin algısını değiştirebilecek nitelik taşıyor. 



** Utlu üakırözer /* Cumhuriyet / 18 Kasım 2010


http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=15744

----------


## bozok

*YAşAR OKUYAN’DAN CHP NİN YENİ GENEL SEKRETERİ SüHEYL BATUM’A AüIK üAğRI…* 


18 Kasım 2010 



SİZİNLE üOK ESKİ BİR HUKUKUMUZUN OLDUğUNU BİLİYORSUNUZ.HANGİ KONULARDA NELERİN SOHBETLERİNİ YAPTIğIMIZI DA HATIRLIYORUM. şİMDİ SORUYORUM O SOHBETLERDE DİLE GETİRDİKLERİNİZ Mİ YANLIşTI YOKSA şU ANDA SüYLEDİKLERİNİZ Mİ?.. HANGİSİ?..

SİZ PKK'NIN TBMM'SİNDEKİ UZANTILARI OLAN BDP İLE NASIL İşBİRLİğİ YAPARIZ DİYEBİLİRSİNİZ?.. CHP'Yİ NEREYE SüRüKLEMEK NİYETİNDESİNİZ.. SİZDEN üNCEKİ CHP NİN GENEL BAşKANLARI VE GENEL MERKEZ YüNETİCİLERİ BDP VE BENZERİ PARTİLERLE BAYRAMLAşMA YAPMAZ İKEN SİZ MAşALLAH SARMAş DOLAş OLDUNUZ BUNLARLA…

HOCA SANA AüIK üAğRIM…YAPTIğIN KONUşMANIN BİR YANLIş İFADE OLDUğU AüIKLA VE CHP YE OY VEREN VATANDAşLARDAN VE SON SEüİMLERDE OY VERMİş KİMLİğİMLE BENDEN üZüR DİLE…YOK KONUşMALARINDA ISRARCI İSEN İSTEDİğİN BİR TV DE üIKIP SİZİNLE BU KONULARI BİR TARTIşALIM… İSTERSENİZ ULUSAL KANAL DAKİ SüZ MECLİSTEN İüERİ PROGRAMINA TEşRİF EDİP GüRüşLERİNİZİ PAYLAşIN..

SİZİN ADINIZA CİDDEN üZüLDüM.

*NOT:* HOCAM EğER VAKTİN VARSA CUMA GECESİ SAAT 21.00 DE ULUSAL KANALDA SüZ MECLİSTEN İüERİ PROGRAMINDA KULAğINI üINLATACAğIM..HABERİN OLSUN…TELEFONLARIMA üIKMADIğINA GüRE BURADAN HABER VERMİş OLAYIM…


*YAşAR OKUYAN*


*İLK KURşUN*

----------


## bozok

*SAYIN KILIüDAROğLU, BUNLARI SüYLEMENİ BEKLİYORUZ…!* 

19 Kasım 2010 



*HALKüI, MİLLİYETüİ, LAİK, CUMHURİYETüİ, DEVLETüİ VE DEVRİMCİ PARTİ BUNLARI SüYLER:*

*1. TEKRAR MUSTAFA KEMAL ATATATüRK’üN kemalist düzenine dönülecek.*
*2. Gıdadan KDV kalkacak,*
*3. Kitaptan KDV kalkacak devlet deseği olacak.*
4. şehirlerdeki fazla nüfus köylere taşınacak,bunlara bedava konut ve toprak verilecek, tarıma desteklenecek.
*5. KDV soygununa son verilip KDV %10 ile sınırlandırılacak,*
*6. Gümrük birliği masaya yatacak,Türkiye lehine olan tüm hükümler kaldırılacak.*
*7. AB nedeni ile üin ile yapılan haksız rekabete son verilecek, üin mallarına sınırlama getirilecek , fabrikalarımız tekrar çalışmaya başlayacak,*
*8. Güneydoğu da değil, Tüm Türkiye genelinde toprak reformu yapılacak,Güneydoğuda toprak ağalığı kaldırılacak PKK’lı toprakağalarının Ahmet Türk ve diğerlerinin toprakları kamulaştırılacak.*
*9. Tarıma ve hayvancılık en az AB ve ABD’deki kadar desteklenecek.*
*10. Türk tarihi yeniden yazılacak ün Türk tarihi okullarda okutulacak.*
*11. İdam geri gelecek, eşkiya ve hainler idam edilecek,*
12. Her isteyene 20 yıl taksitle, ödeme gücüne göre hazine topraklarının imara açılması ile alt yapısı hazır arsa verilecek,
13. IMKB Kumarhane olmaktan kurtarılacak.
14. üniversite harçları kalkacak.
15. YüK kaldırılacak.
*16. Askerin başına çuval geçirenlerden hesap sorulacak,*
*17. ET ve Balık kurumu yine kurulacak. Doğunun her ilinde et ve balık kurumu işletmeleri olacak.*
18. Devletin çalınan paraları hazineye geri dönecek,çalanlar hapse girecek,
19. üiftçinin borçlarının bir kısmı silinecek,
20. Tarımda ithalata son verilip tekrar tütün, şeker pancarı ,pamuk vs. her şey ekilecek
21. Fındık ekimi teşvik edilip Fındık borsası Frankfurt’tan Orduya gelecek,
22. İzmir İstanbul, Ankara, Bursa, Kocaeli öncelikli olarak 5 yıl içinde gerçek hızlı tren ile birbirine bağlanmış olacak, Türkiye 10 yıl içinde demirağlar ile örülecek,
23. NATO anlaşmaları gereğince 800 bin kişiyi bulan ordu mevcudu 300 bine düşürülüp bu kaynaklar ülkenin kalkınması için harcanacak,Askerlik süresi 8 aya inecek,
*24. NATO’dan çıkılacak.*
25. Bedelli askerlik olmayacak askerlik kısalacak,
26. İstanbul’da rant bitecek, 3. köprü yapılmayacak bunun parası ile yeni bir şehir kurulacak
*27. AB prangası kırılacak.*
28. Yunana,Almana, Amerikaya,Fransıza, Ermeniye VD’lerine taviz verme sapkınlığı son bulacak
29. Bütün işçiler sendikalı olacak.
30. Asgari ücret sadece kalifiye olmayan işçiye uygulanacak.
31. Sözleşmeli öğretmenlik kalkacak.
32. Kredi kartı soygunu son bulacak,
33. şaban Dişli ve diğer şaibeli işlerden kazanılan paralara devlet el koyacak. Buna şaban Dişlinin 1 milyon dolarıda dahil.
34. En büyük suçlardan biri devleti dolandırmak olacak,
35. Deniz Feneri işi aydınlatılacak,deniz feneri soyguncuları hapishaneye tıkılacak,
36. İlk işimiz dokunulmazlıkları kaldırmak olacak,
*37. Mustafa Balbay, Doğu Perinçek, Mustafa üzbek, Hurşit Tolon vd vatanseverlere tertipler kuranlar yargılanacak.*
*38. İdam cezası yeniden konacak. Vatan hainliği idam suçu olacak.*
39. Milletvekili maaşları yarı, yarıya düşürülecek,ve asgari ücretin katları olarak belirlenecek.
*40. Makam araçlarının %90′nı geri alınacak. Herkes işine toplu ulaşım araçları ile gidecek.*
41. Türkiye şeyhler ve tarikatlar cumhuriyeti olmaktan kurtulacak,
42. Tarikatlar yasaklanacak.
43. Türkiyenin her mahallesinde gençlik ve halk evleri olacak,
44. Köy enstitüleri yeniden açılacak,GECEKONDU üNİVERSİTELER KAPANACAK.
45. Tüm Atatürkçüler ve ulusalcı aydınların siyaset yapması sağlanacak.
46. Seçim barajları kalkacak
*47. Türklere yapılan soykırımların anıtı dikilecek,*
48. Türklerin 10 yıl sonra gavur ellerinde işçi olarak çalışmasına gerek kalmayacak,
49. Dünya Türk ekonomik ve kültürel birliği için çalışılacak,Dünya Türk bakanlığı kurulacak,
50. Azerbaycan ile gümrük birliğine gidilecek.
51. Gereken yerlerde kamulaştırma yapılarak her mahallede, spor sahaları olacak, tüm gençlik spor yapacak,
*52. Tarzanca yabancı dille yapılan eğitime son verilecek,*
53. Sanayi ve Sanayiciye destek olunacak,
54. Ovaların betonlaşması durdurulacak.
55. Güneydoğu Türkiyenin hayvancılık merkezi olacak,
*56. Van 1 milyonluk, Hakkari ve kars 500 bin kişinin yaşadığı modern şehirlere dönüştürülecek,*
*57. PKK’ya olan ,AB ve ABD desteğine son verilecek,*
58. şer ittifaklarından çıkılacak
59. Belediyelerde rüşvet son bulacak.
60. Bir şehirde Vali,Kaymakam ve Belediye Başkanından oluşan ve çalışmayan sisteme son verilecek.
61. Sağlıktaki katkı paylarına son verilecek,
62. Sağlık hizmetlerinde tüccarlık son bulacak,
63. Hukuk sistemi halkın vicdanını teskin edecek şekilde baştan düzenlenecek.
64. Devleteki soygun bitecek,
65. Emeklilere %20 zam verilecek ve emeklilerin muhtaç olmadan yaşaması sağlanacak.
66. Ege sahillerinde yat ve denizcilik sektörü desteklenecek,
67. Ergenekon davasında kusuru olan hakim ve savcılar varsa yargılanacak.
68. Bor milli sanayii kurulacak.,
69. Türkiye kendi savaş uçağını ve tankını yapacak,
70. Azeri kardeşlerimiz ile birlik olunacak,
71. Ermeni zulmü son bulacak,
*72. KKTC gerekirse anavatanla tek devlet olacak,*
73. PKK 1 yıl içinde yok olacak.
74. Türkiye üretecek, üreterek bol bol tüketecek,
75. ERMENİSTAN SINIRI AüILSADA KAPANACAK,
76. DOKUNULMAZLIK ZIRHININ ARKASINDA ADİ SUü İşLEYENLER YARGILANACAK,
77. PATRİK YA ADAM OLACAK yada kovulacak sınır dışı edilecek.
*- Dış ilşkilerde ülkemizin çıkarları düşünülecek…*
*- Anayasa mahkemesi başkanını siyasetçiler seçmeyecek….*
*- Yök kaldırılmalı bilim yuvaları seçimlerini kendileri yapmalı…*
*- Sağlıklı Hukuk için Adalet Bakanlığı kalkmalı siyasetin emrine girmemeli… hür bağımsız olmalı evrensel hukuk işlemeli….kendi kararlarını,değişimlerini almalı…*
*- Cumhuriyetimizin koruyucusu Anayasamız…Hukukumuz…Askerimiz siyasetin emrinden çıkmalı…*
*- Birilerine değil ülkesine hizmet edenler oluşturulmalı….*
*- CIA …FBİ Ajanları Mit tarafından takip edilmeli, istihbaratımızı güçlendirmeliyiz…(Ergenekon adı altında neden önce istihbaratçılarımızı içeri aldılar…bunların içinde jandarma istihbaratçıları çoğunlukta…önce istihbaratımızı, daha sonra da askerimize çamur atıp çökertmek istediler)*
- Kendi sistemimiz oluşuncaya kadar seçim sistemi bilgisayarlara yüklenmeden yapılsın. (İran’da son seçimler böyle yapıldı…Amerika oyları sistemden değiştiriyor…)

__._,_.___

Arzu ü. ve Fevziye G.
Kaynak: Eposta öbeklerinde paylaşılan bir yazı.


*İLK KURşUN*

----------


## bozok

*ürtülü gündem...*


Dostlar soruyor: - Yahu bu CHP ne yapmak istiyor Allahaşkına?

- İkinci Cumhuriyetçilik oynuyor
- Yani...
- Kendini son sürat İkinci Cumhuriyetçilere ve AB’ye beğendirmeye çalışıyor. 

Türban, laiklik, Kürt meselesi gibi konularda liberallere yoktur sizden farkımız mesajları vermeye çalışıyor. Ulusal konularda duyarlı politikayı terk ediyor.

- Oysa ne yapmalıydı CHP?

- Tarım çökmüş, hayvancılık ölmüş, işsizlik milletin belini bükmüş, sıcak paraya dayalı ekonomi pörsümüş, sınav sistemleri çürümüş, gençler umutsuzluğa sürüklenmiş, gelir adaletsizliği zirvede, iç ve dış sömürü dorukta, insanlar piyasanın insafına terk edilmiş... Bu konuları sorgulamalı, çözüm üretmeye çalışmalıydı. Bir sosyal demokrat partiden beklenen buydu.

- Dış konularda nasıllar?

- AKP’nin istepnesi gibi... Mesela AKP kendi başına iş çeviriyor, füze kalkanını TBMM’den habersiz, muhalefetin görüşünü almadan topraklarımıza yerleştiriyor. CHP’den soru veya itiraz yok...

- Amaçları ne?

- Uslu muhalefet olmak... Batı’nın dayattığı Kıbrıs, Ermenistan, Güneydoğu çözümlerinde itirazcı parti olmamak... üzelleştirmelere taş koyan ulusalcı tavrı terk etmek. Bir zamanlar Kemal Derviş’in üstlendiği misyon bugün partiye egemen olmuş gibi görünüyor...

- Belki de yanılıyorsun... Belki öncelikle partinin uzlaşmaz görünen kimliğini ortadan kaldırıyorlar sonra sosyal demokrat elbiselerini giyip iktidar yarışını başlatacaklar...

- Keşke öyle olsa da, biz de mahcup olsak... Ne iyi olur...


*Melih AşIK* / MİLLİYET / 20 Kasım 2010

----------


## bozok

*FİLMİN TEKRARI!*

 

*1991’deki filmin sonunda SHP ölmüştü!* 
Erdal İnönü liderliğindeki SHP, 1991’de HEP ile ittifak yaparak seçime girmiş, Güneydoğu’da 6 puan yükselen oyu Türkiye genelinde 7 puan düşmüştü. SHP, kısa süre sonra da siyasetten silinmişti.

*Başrol değişti ama...* 
Etnİk kökeni öne çıkaran partilere mesafeli duran eski lider Deniz Baykal’ın aksine yeni lideri Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ile rotayı Doğu’ya kıran CHP’nin BDP ile yakınlaşması, partide ayrışma başlattı. 

*BDP dünden razı!*
Alevlenen ittifak tartışmalarına BDP’nin bakışını Genel Başkan Selahattin Demirtaş açıkladı: Güçlü bir bloğa ihtiyaç var. CHP’ye kapıları kapatmadık. Seçim ittifakı da bunun bir parçası olabilir.

*Baykal’ı saf dışı edip Kılıçdaroğlu’nu vitrine çıkaran operasyonun ardından CHP’de rota Doğu’ya, hesaplar Alevi Kürt oylarına döndü.*

*Biz bu filmi görmüştük!*
Kılıçdaroğlu’nun genel başkanlığa gelmesinin ardından partide değişim rüzgarları esiyor. CHP’nin PKK’nın siyasal kanadı olarak nitelendirilen BDP ile ittifaka girmesi halinde SHP’nin durumuna düşeceği belirtiliyor

*Haber: Macit SOYDAN*

Deniz Baykal’ın kendisine ait olduğu iddia edilen bir kasedin internette yayınlanmasının ardından CHP’de başlayan değişim rüzgarı değişik boyut kazandı. “Benim istifa kararım, hem Türkiye siyasetini hem CHP’yi yeniden tanzim etmek isteyenlere bir imkan tanıyacak hem de CHP’ye bu komplo ile hesaplaşma fırsatı verecektir” sözleriyle Baykal’ın CHP Genel Başkanlığı’ndan ayrılmasıyla birlikte genel başkanlığa seçilen Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun liderliğindeki parti, Batı’dan Doğu’ya doğru değişim gösteren bir politika izlemeye başladı. Bu dönemde Kılıçdaroğlu’nun ’genel af’çıkışıyla parti politikaları yeni boyut kazandı. 

Kılıçdaroğlu’nun genel af sözleri parti içinde de büyük tepkilere neden oldu. Ancak, bir takım basın yayın organları Kılıçdaroğlu’na destek vererek, iktidara giden yolun Kürtlerden alınacak oylarla mümkün olduğu yönünde haberler yayınlanmaya başladı. CHP MYK içinden de bazı üyeler ’eksen kayması’ olarak da nitelendiren bu duruma tam destek verdi. Bunların arasında da ön plana CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mesut Değer çıktı. 

‘*İktidara getirir’ iddiası* 
Geçtiğimiz günlerde “Güneydoğu Anadolu, CHP’nin BDP ile ittifak yapmasına sıcak bakıyor” diyen Mesut Değer, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ile hafta sonu Diyarbakır ve şanlıurfa’ya yaptıkları gezinin ardından yaptığı açıklamada da, “2011 seçiminde BDP ile yapılacak bir ittifakın iktidar getireceğini” savundu. Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun liderliğinde bu çıkışa tepki gösterenlerin başında da CHP Yalova Milletvekili Muharrem İnce geliyor. İnce’nin “Eğer BDP ile ititfak olursa ben yokum” şeklinde yeni gelişmelere tepki gösterdiği belirtiliyor. CHP İzmir Milletvekili Canan Arıtman da bir süre önce Kılıçdaroğlu’nun ’genel af’la ilgili sözlerine tepki göstermişti. Arıtman, “Af konusunda toplumsal mutabakat yok. Dolaştığım yerlerde vatandaşlar genel affı istemiyor ve tepki gösteriyor” demişti.

*Sandığa gömülebilir*
Arıtman, Kılıçdaroğlu’na, “Orta Anadolu ve Batı’da da halka toplumsal mutabakat olup olmadığını sorun” diye çağrıda bulunmuştu. İsim vermeyen bazı CHP’li milletvekilleri de “Doğu’ya açılırken, Batı’daki oylarımızı kaybetmeyelim” diyerek bu konuda uyarılarda bulundu. CHP Bursa Milletvekili Onur üymen de bir süre önce yaptığı açıklamada, CHP’nin temel çizgisinden “sapıcı’bazı tavır değişikliklerinin tabanda destek bulmadığını belirterek, ”Eğer ilkeleriniz yoksa siyaset yapmayacaksınız “ demişti. Siyaset uzmanları da CHP’de yaşanan bu değişim rüzgarını partinin SHP’lileşmesi olarak nitelendiriyor. Uzmanlar, CHP’nin Kürt partisiyle birleşerek seçime gitmesi durumunda SHP gibi halk tarafından cezalandırılarak sandığa gömülebiliceği uyarısında bulundu.

*Seçmen, SHP’ye ders vermişti*
Sosyal Demokrat Halkçı Parti, (SHP) Halkçı Parti ve Sosyal Demokrasi Partisi’nin 3 Kasım 1985 tarihinde birleşmesiyle kurulmuştu. Partinin genel başkanlığını ise Erdal İnönü yürütmüştü. 1991’de SHP, Kürt partisi HEP ile ittifak yaparak seçime girmişti. Bu ittifak sayesinde SHP’nin oyları Güneydoğu’da yüzde 34’e yükseldi, ama Türkiye genelinde oy yüzdesi 20.75’de kaldı. Yerel seçimlerde SHP’ye yüzde 28.8 oy veren seçmen, bu ittifak nedeniyle bu partiyi cezalandırmıştı. SHP’den milletvekili olan Leyla Zana’nın Kürtçe yemin girişimi, bazı SHP’lilerin Paris’teki Kürt konferansına katılmaları gibi görüntüler SHP’ye büyük zarar vermişti. SHP-HEP ittifakı, kısa sürede büyük tartışmalar doğurmuş, HEP’liler seçimlerden sadece 5 ay sonra partiden istifa edip yeni parti DEP’i kurmuştu. Sosyal Demokrat Halkçı Parti 18 şubat 1995’te CHP ile birleşmiş böylece hukuki varlığı sona ermişti. 

*Baykal mesafeli durdu*
Yıllardır bu görüntüleri unutturmaya çalışan SHP’nin halefi CHP, HEP’in devamı olan partilere mesafeli durdu. üyle ki CHP, DTP ve BDP’yi bayramlaşma programlarına almadı. CHP’nin eski genel başkanı Deniz Baykal, bu partilerin liderleriyle bir araya gelmedi. Kılıçdaroğlu’nun CHP’nin başına geçmesi, partinin ’Kürt partilerine bakış’ politikalarını da değiştirdi. CHP’nin yıllar sonra ilk kez BDP’yi bayramlaşma programına alması, iki parti arasındaki ilişkileri daha da yumuşattı. 

Türkiye Taş Kömürü İşletmesi’nin Zonguldak Karadon’daki maden ocağında meydana gelen grizu patlamasında yaşamını yitirenlerle, göçük altından çıkarılamayan 2 madencinin aileleri CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nu ziyaret etti.

*BDP ile ittifak yanlış olur*
CHP’nin eski ilçe başkanlarından Muammer şahin’in oğlunun düğünü için hafta sonu Trabzon’a giden Baykal, Karadeniz turuna Giresun, Ordu ve Samsun’u da ekledi. İki günde 4 ili ziyaret eden Deniz Baykal, Ankara’ya önceki gece döndü. Baykal’a iki günlük Karadeniz turunda vatandaşlar tarafından en çok BDP ile ittifak olup olmayacağı soruldu. Vatandaşlar, “Ne oluyor partide. Her kafadan bir ses çıkıyor. İttifak mı yapacağız” diyerek Baykal’ı soru yağmuruna tuttu. İttifakın yanlış olacağını belirten Baykal, uyarılarını yaparak, “İktidar olmak için kestirme yollar aramaya kalkarsan, iktidar olmanın kestirme yolları, sihirli değnek dokunuşuyla birden bire iktidara gelme hevesleri, hesapları, sizi çok ciddi yanlışlıklara sürükleyebilir” dedi. 

*Kılıçdaroğlu’na sert tepki*
şehit Aileleri Federasyonu Başkanı Köse, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun Fransa’daki mezar ziyaretini sert sözlerle eleştirdi.

şehit Aileleri Federasyonu Başkanı Hamit Köse, CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun Yılmaz Güney ve Ahmet Kaya’nın mezarlarını ziyaret etmesini eleştirerek, “Bu vatan ve altı ok uğruna can veren, kan veren, uzuv veren şehitlerin mezarlarını ve şehitliği ziyaret etmeniz gerekirken, Fransa’da eli kanlı katilin ve bölücülerin mezarlarını ziyaret etmeniz kimlerin safında yer aldığınızı ortaya koymaktadır” dedi. Köse, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, şunları kaydetti: “Bu vatan ve altı ok uğruna can veren, kan veren, uzuv veren şehitlerin ezarlarını ve şehitliği ziyaret etmeniz gerekirken, Fransa’da eli kanlı katilin ve bölücülerin mezarlarını ziyaret etmeniz kimlerin safında yer aldığınızı ortaya koymaktadır. Biz şehit aileleri ve sağduyulu vatandaşlar olarak, sizleri hiçbir zaman Cebeci Askeri şehitliği’nde görmedik. Oralarda görmek isterdik. ülkenin yönetimine talip olanlar, eli kanlı katilin ve bölücülerin mezarlarını ziyaret edip onlardan medet umar duruma geldiler. Yazık oluyor bu Türkiye’ye, yazık oluyor biz şehit aileleri ve gazilere. şehitlerin ve gazilerin bedduaları sizleri kanlarında boğacaktır. ‘Hakkımız sizlere haram olsun’ diyoruz.” 

*Demirtaş: İttifak kapısını kapatmadık*
BDP eşbaşkanı Selahattin Demirtaş, ittifak konusunda CHP’ye kapıları tamamen kapatmadıklarını söyledi. NTV’ye konuşan Demirtaş, “Güçlü bir demokratik cepheye, bloka ihtiyaç var” dedi. Demirtaş şunları söyledi: “BDP ittifak konusunda kapıları kapatmadı, kapatmaz da. BDP, ilkesiz bir seçim ittifakı içinde olmaz. Ana muhalefet partisi sosyal demokrat kimliğe bürünebilir; Kürt sorunu, inanç sorunu, ifade özgürlüğü sorunu, Alevilerin sorunları, emekçilerin sorunlarıyla ilgili demokratik bir bakış açısına kavuşursa bu demokratik bir bloku da getirebilir. Seçim ittifakı da bunun bir parçası olabilir.” 

*Gündemde jet kurultay var*
Baykal’ın ardından Genel Başkanlığa Kılıçdaroğlu’nun seçildiği CHP’de yeniden kurultay isteniyor.

CHP lideri Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, kurultayla ilgili olarak il başkanlarının ardından milletvekillerinin de görüşlerini aldıktan sonra kararını vereceğini açıkladı. Cumhuriyet’in haberine göre, olağanüstü kurultay yapıp yapmama konusunda “henüz kararını vermediğini” belirten CHP lideri, grup toplantısında CHP milletvekillerinin görüşünü aldıktan sonra kararını açıklayacağını belirtti. Kılıçdaroğlu, “Daha önce il başkanlarımızın görüşünü sormuştum. şimdi de Meclis grubumuzun nabzını tutacağım. Bu haftaki ya da gelecek haftaki grup toplantısında bunu yaptıktan sonra bir fikir sahibi olacağımı tahmin ediyorum” dedi. Kılıçdaroğlu, “ürgütler ve grup istiyorsa yapacağız” dedi. Gazetecilerin “ürgütlere yaptığınız anket sonucunda kurultay isteği var mı” sorusuna Kılıçdaroğlu, “Evet var. şimdi bir de grubu dinleyeceğim” yanıtını verdi. Kurultayla ilgili hem örgütlerin hem de grubun görüşlerinin alınması uygulamasının bir ilk olduğunu kaydeden Kılıçdaroğlu, “Teşkilatın isimlerini yazmaksızın özgür iradelerini beyan ettikleri böyle bir uygulama partimizde daha önce hiç yapılmadı. Daha önce örgüte sorulmazdı ki...” dedi.

*Baykal’a yanıt*
CHP’nin eski genel başkanı Deniz Baykal’ın, partinin yeni söylemleri konusunda Trabzon’da dile getirdiği eleştiriler için Kılıçdaroğlu, “Zaten biz de kendisinden farklı söylemiyoruz. Etnik kimlik üzerinden siyaset yapılması fikrine karşıyız” dedi. Baykal’ın eleştirilerinin ’Yeni CHP’ye yönelik olduğunun anımsatılması üzerine ise Kılıçdaroğlu, “Biz yenilenme ile, eskiyi reddetmeyi değil, onu geliştirmeyi kastediyoruz” karşılığını verdi. CHP liderinin kasım ayı sona ermeden CHP’nin Meclis grubunun görüşünü de aldıktan sonra 3 Aralık’ta yapılacak PM toplantısından önce “jet kurultay” kararı alması bekleniyor. Kıılçdaroğlu’nun karar vermesi durumunda 20 gün içinde kurultaya gidilmesi hedefleniyor. Bu durumda parti tüzüğünün yanı sıra parti meclisinin de yenileneceği olağanüstü kurultayın aralık ayının ikinci ya da üçüncü hafta sonu gerçekleşebileceği kulislerde dile getiriliyor.


23/11/2010 - 05:16:02 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*KILIüDAROğLU: Turgut üzal da bürokrattı, ama ekonomi politikaları başarılıydı...*


*Kılıçdaroğlu, Turgut üzal’ın da bürokrat kökenli olduğunu, ancak özellikle ekonomideki başarılı uygulamalarının izlerinin bugün hala görüldüğünü anlattı*

CHP Genel Başkanı Kılıçdaroğlu, Bursa Ticaret ve Sanayi Odası’nın (BTSO) aylık meclis toplantısında konuşma yaptı ve meclis üyelerinin sorularını yanıtladı.

Kılıçdaroğlu, bir sanayicinin başörtüsü konusundaki görüşüne ilişkin sorusunu yanıtlarken, bu konudaki görüşlerini daha önce de defalarca beyan ettiğini ve sorunu çözeceklerini söylediğini hatırlattı.

CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, *”AB üyeliğinin CHP iktidarında gerçekleşeceğini”* söyledi.Kılıçdaroğlu,* “AB, bizi alır almaz o ayrı bir şey ama bu ülke AB standartlarını yakalamak zorundadır’‘* dedi.

Kılıçdaroğlu, meclis üyelerinin sorularını yanıtlarken, CHP’nin özelleştirmeye ilişkin politikalarını da anlattı. ülke için stratejik önemi olan unsurların özelleştirilmesine karşı olduklarını vurgulayan Kılıçdaroğlu, özelleştirme uygulamalarında saydamlığın önemli olduğunu belirtti.

Kılıçdaroğlu, başka bir soruyu yanıtlarken de bazı çevrelerin kendisine ”bürokrat kökenli olduğu için sorunların tahlilinde ve çözüm yolları bulmada etkili olamayacağı” yönünde eleştirilerde bulunulduğunu ifade ederek, bunun hatalı bir yaklaşım olduğunu söyledi. Kılıçdaroğlu, *Turgut üzal’ın da bürokrat kökenli olduğunu, ancak özellikle ekonomideki başarılı uygulamalarının izlerinin bugün hala görüldüğünü anlattı.*


*GüNDEM MERSİN* / 1 Aralık 2010

----------


## bozok

*Fikri Sağlar ve CHP-1* 
*4 Aralık 2010* 



*Devletin televizyon kanalı TRT 2′de Ergenekon soruşturmasının şüphelisi ve temel dayanağı Tuncay Güney ile saatler süren bir programda Kanada’dan canlı bağlantı yapıldı*. Fethullah Gülen’in cemaat okullarından devşirilen, dolandırıcılık suçundan da aranmakta olan ve dinlediğiniz zaman kapalı kattta sağıltılması gereken bir meczup izlenimi veren Güney ile yapılan programda Ergenekon iddianamesinden önce senaryosunu yazarak kitaplaştıran *şamil Tayyar, Susurluk Komisyonu Başkanı Refah Partisi Milletvekili Mehmet Elkatmış’ın yanı sıra aynı komisyonun üyesi Fikri Sağlar’ın da seçkin yerini alması dikkat çekiciydi.* *Devletin televizyon kanalında kendilerini savunma olanağı olmayan asker, gazeteci, akademisyen, siyasi parti yöneticisi, bürokrat vd. Ergenekon sanıkları (ve olası sanıkları) hakkında Anayasa ve yasaların engelleyici açık hükümlerine rağmen görülmekte olan bir davayı etkileyecek şekilde peşinen yargısız infaz yapılmaya devam edildi. Daha birkaç gün önce Ergenekon’un 10. dalgasında Yargıtay Onursal Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu’nun evinin aranacağını, aramadan saatler önce davulla, zurnayla cümle aleme duyuran da devletin televizyon kanalı değil miydi? Hala olan bitene şaşırmaya devam etmemiz de oldukça garip aslında..*

*Tuncay Güney, programa mütemadiyen yapılan sataşmalar nedeniyle bağlanan İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek’in avukatı Hasan Basri üzbey’in açıklamalarının ardından kontrolünü daha da kaybederek İşçi Partisinin Fethullah Gülen’in Türki Cumhuriyetlerde kurduğu okulları Rusya’ya ihbar ederek zora soktuğunu, Doğu Perinçek başta olmak üzere İP yöneticilerinin bunun hesabını vereceklerini söyleyiverdi.* Gerek Tuncay Güney, gerekse Ergenekon senaryo uzmanı şamil Tayyar’ın dayanaksız saldırılarının ardından programa yeniden bağlanan Hasan Basri üzbey’in sözlerinin apar topar kesilmesinden önce kendisinin Güney gibi Fethullah okullarından devşirilen bir tarikat mensubu olmadığını, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün kurduğu, Mahmut Esat Bozkurt’un biçimlendirdiği Ankara Hukuk Fakültesinden mezun olan Cumhuriyet hukukçusu olduğunu anımsatması tansiyonu daha da yükseltti. 

*Tuncay Güney’in yine kendini kaybettiği bir anda Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi için “Cesur Hırsızlar Partisi” tanımlaması yapması ve Fikri Sağlar’ın CHP’den uzaklaştırılması için Veli Küçük’ün Deniz Baykal’a direktif verdiğini iddia etmesi de (ne yazık ki bu abuk sabuk iddiayı TRT 2′deki Ergenekon mizansenine konu mankeni olmayi içine sindirebilen Fikri Sağlar’da susarak zımnen onayladı) Ergenekon kurgusu hakkında temel bir ipucu niteliğindeydi.* şamil Tayyar’ın bu kadar zırvayı son bir gayretle tevil etmeye çalışırken söyledikleri oynanan oyunu ayan beyan göz önüne seriyordu. Tayyar, “2001 yılında kurulan ve 2002′de iktidara gelen AK Partinin (Cesur Hırsızlar Partisinin de içinde yer aldığı derin devlet çetesine karşı) denklemi bozması ile Ergenekon çetesinin yakayı ele verdiğini” iftiharla ilan ediyordu.

*Tuncay Güney ise Ergenekon’un üstesinden gelmek için ABD ve Almanya’nın örnek alınması gerektiğini bu ülkelerle işbirliği yapılmasının çok faydalı olacağını söylüyordu. Yüzyılın yolsuzluğu “Deniz Feneri” davasının Almanya’daki şerencamına bakıldığında söylediklerinde kısmen haklı olduğu da görülüyordu. Ne dersiniz, cesur hırsızlara karşı AK ve pir-u pak parti bunun gereğini yerine getirip dört aydır beklettiği Deniz Feneri yolsuzluğunun hesabını çıkarır mı?*


*Dr. Ali Rıza üçer
*İLK KURşUN

----------


## bozok

*Fikri Sağlar ve CHP-2* 

*CHP'DE KURULTAYA DOğRU*

4 Aralık 2010 



*CHP’ye dönmek için Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ile görüştüğünü açıklayan Fikri Sağlar’ın Cemaat medyasına yaptığı ve yandaş medyada geniş biçimde yer verilen açıklamaları da oldukça dikkat çekiciydi. Sağlar, cemaat medyasında CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal’ın derin devletin (devlet içindeki illegal yapılanmanın) adamı olduğunu, Deniz Kuvvetleri Eski Komutanı üzden ürnek’e ait darbe günlüklerinin Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamına alınmaması halinde devlet içindeki illegal yapılanmaların ortaya çıkartılamayacağını iddia ediyordu.*

*Gülen cemaatinin yayın organı Today`s Zaman`ın hafta sonu eki Sunday’s Zaman`da* 28 Eylül 2008′de yayımlanan röportajında Ercan Yavuz’un`un sorularını yanıtlayan Sağlar, “*Ergenekon soruşturmasının sonuca ulaşmasının Türkiye’nin bağımsızlığı anlamına geleceğini, Deniz Baykal ve beraberindeki yöneticilerin kendisi gibi bu düzene karşı olan, Ergenekon yapılanmasının oluşturduğu derin devlet anlayışı yerine hukukun üstünlüğünü, demokrasinin bütün kurum ve kurulları ile bir arada olmasını, egemenliğin kayıtsız ve şartsız millete ait olmasına, bürokratik militer devlet yerine hukuk devletini savunan siyasetçilere geçit vermediklerini*” iddia ediyordu.

http://www.sundayszaman.com/sunday/detaylar.do?load=detay&link=154519

*Ne garip bir çelişki ki, 2001 yılında partiden ihraç edilen Sağlar, yüksek disiplin kurulunun “tedbirli olarak ihraç” kararının kaldırılması ve partiye üyeliğinin kabul edilmesi için çoğu demeç verdiği tarihte de Deniz Baykal’la birlikte parti yönetiminde olan ve CHP programına ihanet ettikleri için partiden ihraç edilmeleri gerektiğini savladığı üyelerin ağırlıkta olduğu parti meclisine başvuruyordu.*

Fikri Sağlar, Gülen cemaati yayın organındaki röportajında *“CHP`yi gerçek sol kimliğine kavuşturmak mümkün değil mi? (Cemaat CHP’nin sol kimliğine kavuşmasını ne kadar da hararetle istiyor?) sorusuna verdiği ibretlik yanıtta “Bu kadroya devirmek imkansız. Bu kadronun seçicileri de bu kadro tarafından atanıyor. Orada bir kısır döngü var. Bu döngüyü durduracak tek güç halktır. Halk CHP`ye oy vermezse CHP yöneticilerini iktidarlarını sürdüremezler.”* diyordu. şimdiyse “*Sayın Kılıçdaroğlu ile görüşmemizde, benim ihracıma neden olan, partinin içindeyken sürekli eleştirdiğimiz koşulların ortadan kalktığını gördüm. Partiye geri dönüş için koşulların oluştuğunu gördüm. Bu süreçte CHP içinde yer almamız gerektiği kanaatine vardım. Bu nedenle partiye yeniden üye olmam ve hakkımdaki ihraç kararının kaldırılması için parti meclisine dilekçemi sundum*” diyor.

*Fikri Sağlar’ın CHP’ye geri dönüp dönmeyeceği partinin rotası ile ilgili önemli bir ipucu niteliğinde. Cumhuriyet Halk Partisisinin Cumhuriyetimizin temel değerlerini, ulusal bütünlüğümüzü, Kemalizmi savunan bir çizgiden İkinci Cumhuriyetçi bir çizgiye savrulmaması yaşamsal önem taşıyor.*

*Ali Rıza üçer*
**
http://www.tumgazeteler.com/www.gundem.info/?a=4167695

*Fikri Sağlar: Baykal derin devletin adamı!*

Sağlar, `Ergenekon`un avukatıyım` diyen CHP Lideri Deniz Baykal`ın devlet içindeki illegal yapılanmanın adamı olduğunu öne sürdü.

Kültür eski Bakanı ve Susurluk Komisyonu`nun en aktif üyelerinden biri olan Fikri Sağlar, Deniz Kuvvetleri Eski Komutanı üzden ürnek’e ait darbe günlüklerinin Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamına alınmaması halinde devlet içindeki illegal yapılanmaların ortaya çıkartılamayacağını söyledi. *Sağlar, `Ergenekon`un avukatıyım` diyen CHP Lideri Deniz Baykal`ın devlet içindeki illegal yapılanmanın adamı olduğunu öne sürdü.*

Today`s Zaman`Today Zaman’ın hafta sonu eki Sunday’s Zaman`da yayınlanan haberde Ercan Yavuz`un sorularını cevaplayan *Fikri Sağlar, Ergenekon soruşturmasının sonuca ulaşmasının Türkiye’nin bağımsızlığı anlamına geleceğini vurguladı.* Kürt sorununun silahla çözülemeyeceğini belirten Sağlar, `PKK’yı yaşatan Türkiye`deki siyasi yanlışlıklardır. şiddetin, silahlı mücadelenin sürmesi için her şey yapılıyor.` dedi. İşte röportajdan çarpıcı bölümler;

*-Türkiye, devlet içindeki bu illegal yapıları neden ortaya çıkaramıyor?*
Kontrgerillanın varlığını ilk bilen Bülent Ecevit`ti. Bunu bilmek başına bir sürü işler getirdi. Zaten bununla mücadele eden çok siyasetçinin başına çok işler geldi. Benim de başıma geldi. Biz bu düzenin yarattığı siyasetçiler değiliz. Bu yapılarla mücadele etmeye başladığımızda da bizim siyaset yapmamızı engelleyen bir güçler oluşuyor. Bu çabayı hala gösterdikleri açık. Bugün Deniz Baykal’ın hal ve hareketlerine bakın, hangi taraftan olduğunu görürsünüz.* Deniz Baykal ve beraberindeki yöneticiler bizim gibi bu düzene karşı olan, Ergenekon yapılanmasının oluşturduğu derin devlet anlayışı yerine hukukun üstünlüğünü, demokrasinin bütün kurum ve kurulları ile bir arada olmasını, egemenliğin kayıtsız ve şartsız millete ait olmasına, bürokratik militer devlet yerine hukuk devletini savunan siyasetçilere geçit vermiyorlar.*

*-Bu tür siyasetçiler nasıl engelleniyor?*
Kontrgerilla ile ilgili parlamentoda Meclis araştırması açılmasını isteyen, bunun için önerge veren siyasetçilerin hiç biri bugün siyaset sahnesinde değil. Bu bir tesadüf değildir. Sağda da böyle solda da böyle. Faili Meçhül Cihayetleri Araştırma Komisyonu Başkanı Sadik Avundukoğlu,, Susurluk Komisyonu Başkanı Mehmet Elkatmış yok, Sabri Ergüll yok. Susurluk Komisyonu Raportörü Hakim Akman Akyürek, 9 Aralık 1997`de İstanbul’da geçirdiği kazada hayatını kaybetti. 21 Kasım 1999`da da TBMM Susurluk Komisyon Sözcüsü Fazilet Partili arkadaşımız Bedri İncetahtacı, Ankara Esenboğa Havalimanı yolunda geçirdiği trafik kazasında can verdi. Akman üzyürek’in evinde değişik pasaportlar, kimlikler bulundu. Bu yapıya karşı olanların ciddi bir şekilde etrafı çevrilmiştir.

*-Sizin başınıza ne tür olaylar geldi?*
Ben de 1999 yılında iki ölümcül kaza geçirdim. Ama CHP’den ihraç edilme serüvenini anlatırsam bunu anlayabilirsiniz. 6. Nolu Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi Susurluk’ta devlet içinde bir çete yapılanması olduğunu, bu çetenin lideri Korkut Eken olduğuna karar verince televizyon kameralarına konuşan Eken, `*Bizim ceza almamızı sağlayan Fikri Sağlar’dır, biz onunla hesaplaşacağız*` demiştir. İki gün sonra CHP benim ihraç edilmem doğrultusunda çalışmaya başlamıştır. İhraç edilmemin gerekçesini şimdi CHP`ye sorsanız cevap veremiyorlar.

*-Bu yapının CHP içinde uzantıları da mı var?*
*Bugün CHP, e-muhtırayı kabul edilen, darbeleri kabul eden bir anlayışının yerleştiği bir noktadadır. 301 maddeyi savunan, 1982 Anayasasını koruyan, darbe Anayasa`sına sahip çıkan bir çizgiye gelmiştir.* Yani hukuk devleti, demokrasi, hak ve özgürlükler karşısında siyaset yapan bir yapıya dönüşmüştür. Maalesef böyle bir partiye sol bir parti denemez. CHP`nin tabanı böyle değildir, yöneticileri bu anlayıştadır.

*-CHP`yi oy verenler hala CHP`nin sol parti olduğuna inanıyor mu?*
CHP, Atatürk`ün kurduğu, emperyalizme karşı mücadele veren cumhuriyeti kuran parti olması sebebiyle hala sol parti olarak biliniyor. CHP`ye sol parti değildir dediğiniz zaman, yerine yeni bir parti koymanız gerekiyor. Ama onu da koyamıyorsunuz. Erdal İnönü’nün siyaseti bırakmasından sonra solun birinci partisi her zaman DSP olmuştur. Eğer CHP o dönemde gerçek bir sol parti olabilseydi, Ecevit, 1995 ve 1999 seçimlerinde solun birinci partisi olamazdı.

*-Susurluk`ta neden sonucu gidilemedi?*
Susurluk meselesinde devletin yasadışı faaliyetlerine katılmamış tek parti Milli Nizam çizgisinden gelen partilerdi. Onlar her zaman devlet tarafından dışlanan partilerdi. Hatta bu yapılar biraz da onlara karşı mücadele için kurulmuştu. Refah Partisi`nin en büyük şanssızlığı DYP Lideri Tansu üiller`in hükümet ortağı olmasıydı. Erbakan o gün Susurluk için `*faso fiso, gulu gul dansı, mum söndü oynuyorlar`* demeseydi devletin kurumlarını çalıştırsaydı, birçok şey sıcağı sıcağına bulunacaktı. Ama maalesef ortağının sözünü dinledi. Bu işlere bulaşmış ortağını korumak adına bunu reddetti. Sonra 28 şubat geldi. O yapı 28 şubat`ı gerçekleştirdi, 28 şubat`a da karşı koyamadığı için bugün Ergenekon`a geldik.

*-Tüm partilerin içinde bu yapının temsilcileri var mı?*
*üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlarından bir tanesi, `Parlamentoda her partiden milletvekillerimiz var. CHP içinde bile milletvekillerimiz vardı` itirafında bulunmuştu*. Bu yapıların sağcısı solcusu yok. Bu yapı her taraftan korunuyor. Bu yapılar için solcu bulmak eskiden zordu. Vatan millet diyerek sağcılar daha kolay bu yapılar içine sokuluyordu. Ama şimdi solcusu sağcısı kalmadı. Hepsi işin içinde.

*-Soğuk Savaştan sonra PKK ile mücadele de bu yapının korunması için gerekçe olarak kullanılmadı mı?*
PKK`yı yaşatan Türkiye`deki siyasi yanlışlıklardır. şiddetin, silahlı mücadelenin sürmesi için her şey yapılıyor. *Kürt sorunu silahla çözülemez. Sonuçta onlar sizin vatandaşınız. O vatandaşları silahla yola getirmeye çalışmanın mantığı olamaz. Terörle mücadele yeni düşmanlar yarattı.* Böylece bu yapılar saflarını sıklaştırdı. İçerde bölündüğünüz, toplumsal barışı tam olarak sağlamadığınız sürece bu yapılara fırsat verir, güdülürsünüz. Toplumda bir düşman yaratma çabası tüm hızıyla sürüyor. Kürt- Türk, Alevi-sunni, laik-anti laik, şehirli-köylü, hatta mahaller bile ayrıştırılıyor. Demokrasi yerine biat kültürü egemen kılınıyor. Ayrışma olduğu, kavga kültürü var olduğu sürece demokrasi yerine bu yapılara hizmet ederiz. Mesela Güneydoğu`da kirli savaşa yıllarca batıda doğan çocuklar götürülüp savaştırıldı. Bu Kürt-Türk ayrıştırmasını tetikledi. Bilinçli olarak bu noktaya getirildi.

*-Ergenekon Soruşturması`ndan umutsuz görünüyorsunuz.*
*Aksine umutla bekliyorum ama endişeliyim.* Başbakan`a karşı veya hükümet karşı kim muhalefet yapıyorsa bu dosyanın içine şöyle veya böyle yerleştiriliyor intibasının yerleştirilmesi Ergenekon`un çözülmesi önündeki en büyük engel. Kim bu hükümet karşı çıkıyorsa onları tutukluyorlar görüntüsünün verilmemesi lazım. Bunlardan kaçınılmadığı takdirde çözümü engelleriz. *Herkesi tutuklayıp içere atıp, sonra tek tek serbest bırakmaya başlarsanız, asıl suçluyu bulamazsınız. Bir kısmını tutup, diğerlerini serbest bırakmaya başlarsanız gerçeği ortaya çıkaramazsınız*. 2400 sayfa iddianame 10 binlerce sayfa ek, sürekli yeni dalgalarla insanları içeri alırsanız o zaman bu iş çözülmez. Siyasi irade bunu ortadan kaldırma konusunda çok kararlı olmalı.

*-TSK tarafından Eruygur ve Tolon’a cezaevinde yapılan ziyaret ne anlama geliyor?*
*Tüm askerlerin askeri cezaevleri yerine sivil cezaevlerinde tutulması önemlidir.* Askerler trafik suçu işleyen mensuplarını bile askeri cezaevlerinde gözaltında tutarlar. Asker bunu talep etti mi, etmedi mi bilmiyorum. TSK adına yapılan ziyaret iki generalle sınırlı. Eruygur ve Tolon ziyaret edilmiştir. Aynı cezaevinde bulunan bir başka general olan Veli Küçük ziyaret edilmemiştir. Veli Küçük de silah arkadaşları ve generaldi. Onu niye ziyaret etmediler? Bunu çok anlamlı buluyorum.

*-CHP misyonunu tamamladı mı?*
CHP`nin bugünkü mevcut yöneticileri CHP`nin programına ihanet ediyorlar. Her birinin partiden ihraç edilmesi gerekiyor. *CHP`nin programı sosyal demokrat programdır.* Her yerinde hak, hukuk, insan hakları, evrensel haklar vardır. Ama bugün, *devletçi, hatta demokrasi dışı bir yapıyı ve yönetim anlayışına sahiptir*. CHP`nin tabanı ile oy verenleri arasındaki kurumsal kimlik arasında büyük bir çelişki vardır. CHP yöneticileri CHP içinden atıldığında CHP gerçek kimliğine kavuşur. üünkü CHP, Türkiye`nin en eski ve en köklü partisidir. CHP yöneticileri bugün Diyarbakır`a Karadeniz`e gidemiyor. Sadece Ankara ile Antalya arasında gidip gelebiliyorlar. 

Ankara`nın içinde bile dolaşamamaktadırlar. CHP yöneticileri Keçiören`de dayak yiyen kişinin kurtarıcılığına ABD’nin üçüncü sınıf katiplerini çağırıyor.
*-CHP`yi gerçek sol kimliğine kavuşturmak mümkün değil mi?*

Bu kadroya devirmek imkansız. Bu kadronun seçicileri de bu kadro tarafından atanıyor. Orada bir kısır döngü var. Bu döngüyü durduracak tek güç halktır. *Halk CHP`ye oy vermezse CHP yöneticilerini iktidarlarını sürdüremezler.*

*-CHP barajın altında kalmasına rağmen liderleri koltuğunu korumayı başarıyor.*

*Askerlerin hazırladığı Andıç adı verilen raporda, CHP Liderlerinden bir tek Deniz Baykal`ın terör örgütünün düşüncesine sahip olmadığı, kendi düşüncelerine uygun hareket ettiği vurgulanmıştır. CHP`nin tek lideri Baykal değil; Erdal İnönü, Murat Katrayalçın, Altan üymen, Hikmet üetin de lideriydi. Kürt raporu sebebiyle diğer CHP liderlerine bu suçlamalar yapılırken sadece Baykal`ın bu liste dışında kalması çok anlamlıdır. Bunun ne anlamı geldiği açıktır.*
*-Ergenekon`un dış bağlantısı var mı?*

12 Eylül Darbesi`nden sonra `Bizim çocuklar yaptı` diyenlere karşı, bir soruşturma başlatılıyor ve bu kişiler tutuklanıyorsa Ergenekon onlara karşı yapılıyor demektir. *Ergenekon soruşturmasının sonuca ulaşması Türkiye`nin bağımsızlığıdır.* Türkiye`ni tam bağımsızlığı burada yatıyor. Türkiye kendi hukuka uygun bir yargılama yapabiliyorsa o zaman bağımsızız demektir. Türkiye`nin artık ekonomisi yok. 

Ekonominin aktörleri Türkiye`nin dışında. Bir devletin en azından siyaseti ve hukuku bağımsız olmalıdır. 5 Kasım 2007`de sınırötesi operasyonda ABD`nin iznini aldıktan sonra Türkiye`nin bağımsızlığından bahsetmek mümkün değil. (CİHAN)

Kaynak:www.timeturk.com

----------


## bozok

*CHP HEYETİ BARZANİ’YE TEBRİK İüİN KDP KONGRESİ’NDE..* 

*CHP'DE KURULTAYA DOğRU, Haberler*

11 Aralık 2010 


*CHP-AKP KDP İüİN ERBİL’DE*

*YENİ CHP’NİN AüILIMI SüRüYOR…*

*KUZEY Irak Bölgesel Yönetimi’nin Başkent’i Erbil’de bugün Mesut Barzani’nin liderliğini yaptığı Kürdistan Demokrat Parti’nin (KDP) genel kurulu var. Genel kurula AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcıları Abdülkadir Aksu ile ümer üelik özel bir uçakla; CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mesut Değer ve Adıyaman Milletvekili şevket Köse de tarifeli uçakla gitti.*

*BARZANİ’YE TEBRİK: Değer, AKşAM’ın sorusu üzerine şunları söyledi. Davetiye CHP Dış İlişkiler Başkanlığı’na geldi. Oradan bana ulaştırıldı. Biz de yönetim olarak gitmeyi kararlaştırdık.Konuşma yapmayacağız. Gerçekleşirse Mesut Barzani ile tebrik ve selam götürme şeklinde görüşeceğiz. Kişisel olarak değil, CHP’yi temsilen katılacağız.*


*AKşAM*

üNERİ HABER:

CHP’Lİ MESUT DEğER:“İmralı katkı sunacaksa değerlendirilmelidir” 
YENİ CHP GENEL BAşKAN YARDIMCISI Değer: “Kürt sorununun çözümü konusunda ücalan’la görüşülmesinden yanayım”
BU BİR İDDİA DEğİL GERüEK,KANITI KENDİ KİTABI:CHP’li Değer PKK’ya genel af istedi 
PKK’YA GENEL AF İSTEYEN CHP GENEL BşK. YRD. MESUT DEğER’DEN BDP’YE BİZE KATILIN üAğRISI 


*İLKKURşUN*

----------


## bozok

*Y-CHP’ye medya rüzgarı* 

*CHP'DE KURULTAYA DOğRU*

14 Aralık 2010 



*“Yeni CHP’nin (Y-CHP) Yeni Yönetimine” Medyatik Hava Desteği*

12 Haziran’daki genel seçimlere kadar CHP’nin artık ancak Kılıçdaroğlu’yla yükselişe geçebileceğini kurultay delegelerinin de görmedikleri söylenemez. üünkü, onlar da içinde yaşadıkları çevreden ya da medyadaki havadan elbette etkileniyorlar. Kısacası: Kılıçdaroğlu’nun eli güçlü. 18 Aralık kurultayından kendi istediği sonucu alabilir, eğer kendine güvenir ve elini iyi oynarsa…

*Hasan Cemal, 14 Aralık 2010, Milliyet*

http://www.milliyet.com.tr/kilicdaroglu-nun-eli-neden-guclu-/hasan-cemal/siyaset/yazardetay/14.12.2010/1325976/default.htm

*Hasan Cemal duran saatin günde iki kez doğruyu göstermesi misali doğru söylüyor, CHP delegeleri medyatik havadan etkileniyor, Doğan Medya, Karamehmet’ler, Ciner’ler, yandaş medya, cemaat medyası, el ele yeni CHP dizayn ediliyor,,,*

**

*Hürriyet gazetesinde AKP’ye övgüler düzen Fatih üekirge’de Gürsel Tekin’in Y-CHP’sine tam destek verenlerden, koro halinde oluşturdukları medyatik hava akımlarıyla CHP kongresine yön verecekler..*

http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/yazarlar/16526275.asp?&hid=16526541

*
Ve Cumhuriyet gazetesinde bugün Hikmet üetinkaya’nın yazısı şu cümlelerle bitiriyor.

*” Böyle olursa CHP seçimlerde yüzde 30’u aşar…PM’ye girecek yeni adları biliyorum. Ama yazmama gerek yok. Bu adlar halka kesin umut verecek. Kılıçdaroğlu’nu destekleyin! “*

*Biz de hafta sonu CHP kongresinde delegeler özgür iradeleriyle Parti Meclisi’ni seçecekler sanıyorduk. Oysa ki seçim olmuş, bitmiş, Hikmet üetinkaya gibi gazeteciler Y-CHP’nin Y-PM üyelerini biliyorlarmış, bu adlar halka kesin umut verecekmiş, bunun için Kılıçdaroğlu’nun desteklenmesi gerekiyormuş. İşte size korku imparatorluğunu tarihe gömen dört dörtlük örgüt demokrasisi, Toroslar’dan, Kaçgar’lardan, Trakya’dan, Kazdağları’ndan…*


*Ali Rıza üçer*
İLK KURşUN

----------


## bozok

*BEKLİYORUM...* 
*Enver Aysever’e sorular*



1) Kendisini gazeteci diye satan CHP Parti Meclis üyesi Enver Aysever’e soruyorum, AKP faşizmi ile mücadele etmek yerine niçin Büyük Atatürk ve onun Cumhuriyetinin değerleri ile uğraşıyorsun?

2) Bak ben siyaset yapmaya talip olmamama rağmen, benim AKP muhalifi yazılarım, Ulusal Kanal’da yaptığım muhalif televizyon programlarım ve Tayyip Erdoğan’ın bana açtığı davalar ortada, gazeteciliğin esnasında ve siyasete gireli beri sana AKP ve Erdoğan niçin tek bir dava bile açmadı?

3) Bugüne kadar AKP karşıtlığı olarak ne yaptın, ne ürettin, zerre mücadelen oldu mu?.. Kılıçdaroğlu’nu SKY-Türk’e çıkarmaktan başka CHP’ye zerre bir katkın oldu mu? Hangi özelliğin ve başarınla CHP’den siyasete girdin? Birikimin nedir?

4) Yaptığın Atatürk karşıtlığı için özel bir gerekçen var mı? Hataylısın, Atatürk’ün Hatay’ı Türkiye’ye bağlamasına içerlemiş olamazsın değil mi?

5) CHP içinde mezhepsel istismarlar yaptığın doğru mu? Yiğit Alevi kardeşlerimin bu istismarla seni bir yere getirmeyeceğini bilmiyor musun?

6) ünder Sav beni tehdit etti deyip, Ataşehir belediyesinden araç ve koruma aldığın doğru mu?.. (Turktıme’ın haberi). Cevaplarını bekliyorum Enver Efendi!


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 15 Aralık 2010


http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=16137

----------


## bozok

*Emperyalistler ve Yeni Mozaikçiler CHP’nin Kökünü Kurutabilirler mi?*



CHP yönetimine el koyan ekibin Amerikan ilişkilerini, turuncu devrim meraklarını, bildik Abant toplantısına katılışlarını, AKP’yi kurtarma hareketine verdikleri geçmiş desteği, AKP’nin 301. madde değişikliğine verdikleri desteği, faşist baskılara karşı eften püften günlük sözlerle muhalefeti dibe çektiklerini, Amerikalılardan ödül alan Kürt Milliyetçilerini partiye çağırmalarını, NATO genişleme programı kapsamında kurulacak olan füze kalkanı, Ermenilerin elini güçlendiren AKP açılımları, sonu ülkenin mozaik federasyonlaştırma konularında suskunluklarına değinince pek çok rahatsızlık da ortaya çıktı. 

Ağızlarından Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK adı düşürmeyenlerden bazıları dahi CHP’nin köklerinden koparıldığını duyurduğumuzda bu yaklaşımımızı CHP’nin içinde kavga çıkarmaya, o partiyi iktidardan uzak tutmaya çalışmak olarak yorumladılar. Bazıları da AKP’nin “takiyye” yaptığını belirterek bir kere de CHP takiyye yapsa da iktidara gelse, dediler. CHP’nin yeni yönetiminin Amerikan imajcılığı ( göz boyamacılığı) tavrıyla PKK sempatizanlarına sevgi göstermelerini eleştirdiğimiz için öfkelendiler ve bunlar yapılmazsa Doğu’dan oy alınamayacağını ileri sürdüler. Oturdukları yerden iktidar falına bakanlardan bazıları da bağımsızlık, özgürlük isteğimizi romantiklik olarak hafife almaya kalktılar. 

Anlaşılan oydu ki bu tür görüş sahipleri, CHP’nin her ne şekilde olursa olsun iktidara gelmesini ve bu yolda takiyye yapmasını dahi istemektedirler. Acaba neden? İlla iktidar istiyorlarsa iktidardaki partiye katılabilirler ya da sokak ağzıyla, Amerikan yanaşmacılığıyla “Başbakan” olmayı düşleyen acemiler yerine AKP çevresinden bir ünlüyü parti başkanlığına getirebilirler.

Bizim davamız bellidir:

ülkenin bağımsızlığı, ulusun özgürlüğü için Anglo-Amerikan-Farsi yayılmacılığına karşı direnmektir. Bu direnişte başı çekecek olan CHP ise, Amerikan yamaçlarında, Ilımlı Dindarlık mahfillerinde dolaşanlarla uzlaşanların, Abantçıların o partinin yönetiminden uzaklaştırılmaları asli görevdir!

İktidarı kapıp sebeplenmek isteyenleri de tarihe gömmek ve yeni bir bağımsızlık yürüyüşünü kökten başlatmaktır.

Bunun böyle olmasının tarihsel zorunluluğunu Gazeteci Işık Kansu’nun bir okuruna “Türk Devrimi Sürecektir” başlığıyla verdiği özgün yanıtı çok iyi açıklıyor:

“Kitaplar okudukça, devrim tarihi sürecini öğrendikçe anladık ki, biz neredeyse Atatürk’ün ölümünden sonra onun hiç izinde olmamışız. Tıpkı, Atatürk’ün çevresindeki kimi Osmanlı paşaları ve algısı donuk bürokratlar gibi. Zaten Atatürk’ün sözlerinden ve atılımlarından anlıyoruz ki, o da kimse onun izinden gelmesini istememiş. Daha doğrusu, neredeyse bir avuç aydın ile tek başına yarattığı devrim dondurulsun istememiş.

Düşünün, Atatürk ve bir avuç aydının yarattığı devrim; hem rönenansı, hem reformu, hem Fransız devrimini, hem 19. yüzyıl boyunca yaşanan sanayi devrimini, hem de 1915 Rus devrimini içinde barındırır, üstüne Anadolu insanının doğasını ve yaşamla barışık felsefesini, dahası en önemli ilkelerinden biri olan “bağımsızlığı” ekler.

Türk devrimi, özgündür, örnektir. Gündelik yaşamla harmanlandığı, kurtuluştan güç aldığı için derinliklidir. O derinlilik, tutuculuğa izin vermez, ama devrimin sürdürülmesini zorunlu kılar. Aklın, toplumun ve insanın özgürlüğünün bir arada yürümesi üzerinde temellenir. Bu birbirinden ayrılamaz üç kardeş özgürlük, özünde taşıdıkları anlam ve bütünlük yüzünden bir izne ya da nöbete gerek duymazlar.

Dünyanın ve insanlık ailesinin evrimsel gelişmesine baktığımızda, devrimler yapılmış, geriletilmiş, ama kazanımları silinememiştir. üünkü toplumların, insanın, hatta doğanın gözeneklerine sinmişlerdir.

Devrimler, elde silah ya da bellenmiş beylik sözlerle başında beklenecek oluşumlar değildir. Sürdürülür ve yaşatılırlar. Tıpkı yaşam gibi sürüp giderler. ülmezler, kuşaktan kuşağa aktarılırlar.

Doğrudur, devrimlerin yarattıkları, karşı devrimin etkisiyle zaman zaman silikleşir. Tıpkı bugün Atatürk’ün güven verici sesinin, Türk devriminin halkçı, bağımsızlıkçı yelinin pek duyulmaz olması gibi. Ancak, 1923 devrimi bizim ta içimize bir gül aşısı vurduğu için içinde bulunduğumuz kötü gidişi algılayabiliyoruz. Bilincimizde ışıyor yağmur, çamur ve sonra güneş… Türk devrimi, tüm devrimler gibi içimizde yanan güneştir.” 
[Işık Kansu, Cumhuriyet, 22.11.2010]

CHP’yi köklerinden koparma eylemi 1939’dan günümüze sürüyor. Kökü kurutmaya aday olanlar kimi zaman partinin yönetimine de el koyuyorlar. Ancak ne Amerikan desteği, ne AB kışkırtması, ne CIA ve ötekiler başaramıyorlar. Nedeni Kansu’nun satırlarında apaçık görünüyor. AKP taklidi yönetimlere bağlanmaya ve keyiflerini bozmadan Anglo-Amerikan devrimciliği(!) yapmaya çalışanlara duyurulur


Mustafa Yıldırım-Güncel Meydan


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 15 Aralık 2010

----------


## bozok

*DüMENİ KIRACAK*



 
*Blok listeye tam destek aldı*
DENİZ Baykal’ın saf dışı kalmasına yol açan komployla başlayan sürecin son perdesi bugün Ankara’da sahneleniyor. Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun vitrine sürülmesiyle yeni ufuklara yelken açan CHP’nin rotası, Parti Meclisi’ni oluşturacak kurultayla sabitlenecek. İl başkanları dümene geçen kaptana ilk desteği blok listeyle verdi.

*Milliyetçilik oku köreltiliyor*
KULİSLERDEN sızan bilgilere ve Kılıçdaroğlu’nun 7 aylık genel başkanlığı dönemindeki söylemlerine göre partinin ilk hedefi Doğu ve Güneydoğu olacak. Deniz Baykal’ın yürüttüğü Atatürkçü çizgiyle sahillerde büyük ilgi gören CHP, yeni rotayla birlikte Avrupa Birliği ve ABD ile ilişkileri geliştirmeyi de amaçlıyor.

*Küskünleri ikna edemedi*
DELEGELERİN oylarıyla belirlenecek yeni Parti Meclisi dışında kalacak olan CHP’lilerin gönlünü kazanmak isteyen Genel Başkan Kılıçdaroğlu, bu amaçla Deniz Baykal ve ünder Sav’dan destek istemiş ancak olumlu sonuç elde edememişti. CHP’nin bu yeni ekseninin derin tartışmalara yol açacağı belirtiliyor. 

*CHP’de yeni rota açıklanıyor*
CHP, genel seçimlere yeni yapısıyla girmeye hazırlanıyor. Ankara’da yapılacak kurultayda, Genel Başkan Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Parti Meclisi’ne seçeceği yol arkadaşlarıyla, belirlediği yeni eksende iktidar arayacak

*Haber: Macit SOYDAN*

Cumhuriyet Hal Partisi’nde eski genel başkan Deniz Baykal’ın saf dışı kalmasına yol açan komployla başlayan süreçte son perde bugün açılıyor. Mayıs ayında Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun vitrine sürülmesiyle ekseni kayan CHP’nin bugünkü kurultayında yeni rota açıklanacak. 7 aylık genel başkanlığı döneminde, Deniz Baykal’ın izlediği politikayı terk eden ve partiyi milliyetçi çizgiden uzaklaştırdığı görülen Kılıçdaroğlu, teşkilattan Parti Meclisi seçiminde blok liste için tam yetki alarak kaptan köşküne de iyice yerleşti. Avrupa gezileri sırasında Türkiye’yi şikayetiyle de AB’nin dümen suyuna gireceğini gösteren Kılıçdaroğlu’nun yeni tercihi sahildeki milliyetçi oylar yerine Alevi-Kürt oyları. 

*Ecevit, İnönü onur konukları*
CHP’nin 15. Olağanüstü Kurultayı bugün Ankara Arena Spor Salonu’nda toplanıyor. Kurultay’da CHP’yi 2011 seçimlerine taşıyacak yeni Parti Meclisi belirlenecek. Kurultaya katılımın 40 bin kişi civarında olabileceği belirtiliyor. Kurultayı binin üzerinde basın mensubunun izleyeceği belirtiliyor. Rahşan Ecevit, Sevinç İnönü ve Sabih Kanadoğlu’nun onur konuğu olacağı kurultayda CHP’nin eski Genel Başkanları için Genel Başkan Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun yanında yer ayrıldı. Ancak önceki Genel Başkan Deniz Baykal’ın Antalya delegeleriyle birlikte oturması bekleniyor. Aralarında Yaşar Kemal, Orhan Pamuk, Sezen Aksu, Fazıl Say, Ara Güler, Barış Pirhasan, Derviş Zaim, Fikret Otyam gibi isimlerin de bulunduğu çok sayıda sanatçı da davet edildi. Kurultay için siyasi parti liderlerine ve yöneticilerine, sivil toplum kuruluşu temsilcileri ve yabancı misyonlara davetiyeler gönderildi. 

*Genel Başkan bir saat konuşacak*
“Gösterişli ancak abartısız” olacağı ifade edilen kurultay salonuna “Yeni CHP” yi anlatan sloganların yer aldığı pankartlar asıldı. Pankartlarda “Umudun adı Kemal”, “Dürüst lider, temiz siyaset”, “Söz veriyoruz, halkın iktidarını kuracağız”, “Yandaşa değil yurttaşa hizmet etmeye geliyoruz”, “Azarlamaya değil, vatandaşa hizmete geliyoruz” sloganlarının yanı sıra “Liderimiz Kemal, hedefimiz iktidar” sloganı dikkat çekiyor. Kılıçdaroğlu’nun kurultayda bir saat sürecek bir konuşma yapması bekleniyor.

*PM üyeliği için 2 bin başvuru* 
Olağanüstü Kurultay öncesi partide bir ilk yaşandı. 80 kişilik PM üyeliği için 2 binin üzerinde aday, PM üyeliği isteğini parti yetkililerine iletti. CHP tüzüğüne göre PM üyeliği için önceden başvuru işlemi bulunmuyor. Sadece PM’nin çarşaf listeyle seçilmesi durumunda isteyen partili kurultay günü PM’ye aday olabiliyor. 

*Parti Meclisi’ndeki muhtemel yeni isimler!*
CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun bugün kurultaya sunacağı Parti Meclisi (PM) listesinde 20 dolayında milletvekilinin yer alması bekleniyor. Bu milletvekillerinden bazılarının adları şöyle: Oğuz Oyan, Mehmet Ali üzpolat, İsa Gök, Hakkı Süha Okay, Tekin Bingöl, Haluk Koç, Atilla Emek, Yaşar Ağyüz, Ali Arslan, Bihlun Tamaylıgil, Faik üztrak, Atilla Kart, Durdu üzpolat, Rıza Yalçınkaya, Ali İhsan Köktürk, Orhan Ziya Diren, Mustafa üzyürek, Hüseyin ünsal, Rasim üakır, Bülent Baratalı , Durdu üzpolat. Kılıçdaroğlu emekli büyükelçiler Uğur Ziyal ve Faruk Loğoğlu ile görüşmüştü. Uğur Ziyal, CHP’de aktif politikaya girmeye “Hayır” dedi. Eski Diyarbakır Baro Başkanı Sezgin Tanrıkulu’nun PM’ye girmesine kesin gözüyle bakılıyor. Bursalı işkadını Sena Kaleli, Kıbrıs uzmanı Sema Sezer, Yrd.Doç.Dr. Nurten üzdağ’ın yönetime girecek yeni kadınlar arasında adı geçiyor. Listede yer alması beklenen diğer bazı isimler de şöyle: Hurşit Güneş, Mesut Değer, Alaaddin Yüksel, İzzet üetin, Didem Engin, Mehmet Zeki Gündüz, Melda Onur, Sencer Ayata, Sühey Batum, Umut Oran, ümit üzgümüş, Markus ürek, Necdet Pamir, Muhammet üakmak, Aziz Konukman, Gülsün Bilgehan, Nihat Matkap, Enver Aysever, Gökhan Günaydın, Sedat Doğan, Bekir üdemiş, Veli Ağbaba (Malatya il başkanı), Volkan Canalioğlu (Trabzon il başkanı), Nejat Gencan (Edirne il başkanı), üetin Bilgir (Kars il başkanı), Hasan üztürkmen (Gaziantep il başkanı), Eşber Yağmurdereli, Oğul Aktuna (eski Sağlık Bakanı Yıldırım Aktuna’nın oğlu)

*İl başkanları ‘Blok liste’ dedi*
CHP’nin 15. Olağanüstü Kurultayı öncesi CHP İl Başkanları, Genel Başkan Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu başkanlığında toplandı. Toplantıdan Parti Meclisi’nin, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun tercihi doğrultusunda blok listeyle seçilmesi kararı çıktı. 81 il başkanı oybirliği ile Kılıçdaroğlu’nun listesine destek vereceklerini açıkladı. Toplantının ardından açıklamayı İstanbul, Artvin ve Trabzon il başkanları birlikte yaptılar. İstanbul İl Başkanı Berhan şimşek, 81 il başkanının Genel Başkana ve hazırlayacağı parti meclisi listesine oy birliği ile destek kararı aldığını söyledi. Tek bir fire olmadığını belirten şimşek bunun bir ’iktidara yürüyüş kurultayı’olacağının altını çizdi. şimşek toplantıda isim anketi yapıldığını belirtti. 

*Onu Başbakan yapmak istiyoruz*
Her il başkanından PM listesinde görmek istedikleri isimlerin yazılmasını istediklerini kaydeden şimşek, “Ancak Sayın Genel başkan ’5 isimle sınırlı kalmayın. İsteyen 1 isim isteyen 10 isim de yazabilir’dedi” bilgisini verdi. Ankara İl Başkanı Ali Yıldızlı da “Biz Ankara örgütü olarak, CHP’yi iktidar, Kılıçdaroğlu’nu da başbakan yapmak için yola çıktık” dedi. Yıldızlı, önceki gün ilçe örgütlerinin de katılımıyla Ankara örgütü olarak bir toplantı yaptıklarını ifade ederek, “Genel Başkanımızla beraberiz, biz onu başbakan yapmak istiyoruz” diye konuştu. Samsun İl Başkanı Hüseyin Değerli de kurultaydan Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun daha güçlü çıkacağını ifade etti. 

*Tam 33 yıl genel başkanlık yaptı*
İsmet İnönü, 33 yılı aşkın bir süre CHP genel başkanlığı yaptı. 3 Temmuz 1970 yılında yapılan 20. kurultayda Parti Meclisi seçimleri Bülent Ecevit listesinin zaferiyle sonuçlanırken, İnönü 1126 oyla genel başkan oldu. Parti içindeki mücadelenin çözümü için 2 yıl sonra, 5 Mayıs 1972’de olağanüstü kurultaya gidildi. Ecevit, bu olağanüstü kurultayda da güvenoyu alırken, İnönü 8 Mayıs 1972 tarihinde genel başkanlık görevinden istifa etti.

*Ecevit 3. Genel Başkan*
İsmet İnönü’nün 33 yıllık görevinden istifa etmesiyle birlikte 14 Mayıs 1972 tarihinde genel başkan seçimi için özel kurultay toplandı. Bülent Ecevit, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk ve İsmet İnönü’den sonra CHP’nin üçüncü genel başkanı seçildi. Ecevit’in genel başkan olmasından 1.5 ay sonra, 30 Haziranda CHP 21. kurultayını topladı. Kurultay, ayrıca İsmet İnönü’nün de katıldığı son kurultay oldu. CHP’nin 14 Aralık 1974 tarihinde gerçekleştirdiği 22. kurultay oldukça hareketli ve gergin geçti. MSP ile gerçekleştirilen koalisyonda yaşanan sorunlar nedeniyle hükümetin bozulması, parti içinde yeni tartışmalara yol açtı. CHP’nin 23. kurultayı 27 Kasım 1976 tarihinde toplandı. 

*PM tartışması 34 yıl önce de vardı*
Kurultayda, Sosyalist Enternasyonel’e katılım kararı da alındı. Ecevit, yeniden genel başkan seçildi. 24 Mayıs tarihinde ise 24. kurultay toplandı. Kurultay’a 1976 yılında kaldırılan Parti Meclisi’nin tekrar oluşturulması tartışmalarıyla girildi. Parti meclisinin yeniden kurulmasını sağlayacak tüzük değişikliği önerisi, reddedildi. Ecevit, ise yeniden genel başkan seçildi. 

CHP’nin 23. kurultayında konuşan Ecevit, parti içindeki tartışmaların bitmesini istedi

*CHF’den CHP’ye*
CHP’nin adı 9 Mayıs 1935 tarihinde gerçekleştirilen 4. kurultayda “Cumhuriyet Halk Fırkası” ndan “Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi” ne çevrildi. Ulu ünder Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün de katıldığı son kurultay oldu. 18 Haziran 1936’da Parti Genel Başkanı Vekili İsmet İnönü’nün yayınladığı genelge ile parti ile hükümetin birleştirilmesi kararı uygulamaya sokuldu. 29 Mayıs 1939 tarihinde yapılan 5. kurultayda ise 1936’da başlatılan parti devlet işbirliği uygulamasından da vazgeçildi. 8 Haziran 1943 tarihinde toplanan 6. kurultay ise CHP’nin tek parti döneminde yaptığı son kurultay olarak tarihe geçti.


17/12/2010 - 23:47:33 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Ben böyle bir CHP istemiyorum!*



Son Kurultay’da Parti Meclisi’ne seçilen ve CHP’deki değişimin “somut yüzü” olarak gösterilen 41 yaşındaki ilahiyatçı Dr. Muhammet üakmak bir gazeteye verdiği demeçte aynen şunları söylemiş:

“Fethullah Hoca Türkiye’de bir fenomendir, kimsenin görmezden gelemeyeceği bilge bir adam... Fakir halkın çocuklarının okuması için sonsuz gayret gösteren biri. İyi şeyler yapıyor. İnsanlar mesailerini, paralarını bireysel dünyanın görkemlerine harcarken, Fethullah Hoca Türkiye’nin ve dünyanın her yerinde okullar açıyor. ünce eğitime hizmet veren herkesi sonsuz saygıyla selamlıyorum. Fethullah Hoca, Türk toplumunun temel değer sistemine ve milletin, devletin daha da güçlenmesine katkı yapan bir kişidir. Saygıyla izliyoruz.güçlenmesinin ardında ABD var’ şeklindeki iddialar, klasik eski Marksist jargona dair, geri kalmış kafaların ürünü olan söylemler... Komik şeyler...”

***
Muhammet Bey, Elazığlı Halidi Nakşibendi şeyhi Halit Hoca’nın torunuymuş...

CHP’yle ilk teması, bir buçuk ay önce İstanbul’da yapılan “arama toplantıları”nda gerçekleşmiş...
Yani; o toplantıya bir tek bile sosyal demokrat aydın ya da gazeteci davet etmeyen CHP’liler; araya araya onu bulmuş!
CHP’deki “çarşaf ve tarikat açılımları”nın mimarı olan Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gürsel Tekin, Dr. üakmak’tan söz ederken, “CHP’lileri dayak yemişe çeviren ilahiyatçı” tanımını kullanıyormuş...

***
üakmak’ın siyasete ilgisi aslında 10 yıl kadar önce başlamış... 

2002’de AKP’den aday adayı olmak istemiş ama bunu gerçekleştirememiş...

2004-2007 yılları arasında DYP Genel Başkanı ve hemşehrisi Mehmet Ağar’a danışmanlık yapmış...

O meşhur “arama toplantısı”na kadar CHP’yle en küçük bir ilişkisi olmamış!

Ama... CHP’yi “üakma AKP” yapmak isteyen zihniyet, onu keşfetmiş ve vitrine koydurtmuş!

***
şimdi hepiniz ilahiyatçı Dr. Muhammet üakmak’ı eleştireceğimi düşünüyorsunuz...
Kesinlikle bunu yapmayacağım.
Tam tersine, bu yeni siyasetçiyi, dün ne söylüyorsa bugün de söylemeye devam ettiği için yürekten kutluyorum!
Benim derdim onunla değil, hayatında bir kez CHP’ye oy bile vermemiş bu kişiyi “arama toplantısı”na davet edip...
Partinin en üst yönetim organı olan Parti Meclisi’ne seçtirenlere:

Haklısın Sevgili Gürsel...
Dr. üakmak’ın sözlerini okuyunca, gerçekten de dayak yemişe döndüm! Sadece ben değil, dün bu konuda bana mektup gönderen yüzlerce okurum da benzer durumdaydı!
Bilgisayarın başında saatlerce oturdum ama tek satır bile yazamadım!

***
şimdi izninizle son derece açık yazacağım...
CHP’nin çok sayın yöneticileri:
Sizin bu yönetim anlayışınızla CHP’den cacık bile olmaz!
Atatürk ilke ve devrimlerine sadık milyonlarca seçmeni “sandıkta keklik” olarak görüyorsanız, avucunuzu yalarsınız!

Eğer bugünden tezi yok bu söylemi düzeltmezseniz ve partiyi gerçek çizgisine oturtmazsanız, bugünden ilan ediyorum ki seçimde benden oy filan alamazsınız!

üünkü ben ve benim gibi düşünen milyonlarca vatandaş, siz Atatürk’ün partisini bu hale getirin diye mücadele edip durmadık yıllardır...

Dün “bir numaralı tehdit” olarak gördüğünüz bir kişiyi, eğer siz de tarikat şeyhinin torunu yeni yöneticiniz gibi “bilge bir adam” olarak görüyorsanız, gerçekten söz bitmiştir!

***
üağdaş ve laik bir hukuk devleti için yıllardır onurlu bir mücadele veren Sevgili Süheyl Batum ve Sayın Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu...

Bu yazıyı bir “dost uyarısı” olarak alın ve darılacaksanız da darılın!

Kusura bakmayın ama... 
Sizin bile CHP’yi bu kadar ilkesiz bir partiye dönüştürmeye hakkınız yok!

Not: Sevgili CHP üyeleri ve seçmenleri... Bu yazımdan sonra sakın beni “CHP’ye zarar vermek”le suçlayan mektuplar göndermeyin... Tepkim çok ağır olur!

*****

*GüNüN SORUSU*

Hayatını CHP’ye adayan yüzlerce isim Parti Meclisi’ne alınmadı, onların yerine CHP’ye oy bile vermeyen şeyh torununa görev verildi... O da ilk iş olarak, bir başka tarikat liderine övgü düzdü! Sorum Kılıçdaroğlu, Gürsel ve Batum üçlüsüne:

İlahiyatçı Dr. Muhammet üakmak’ı Fethullah Gülen ile ilişkilerden sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı yapmayı da düşünüyor musunuz?


*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 22 Aralık 2010

----------


## bozok

*Soros kokan Y-CHP* 

*28 Aralık 2010* 



*Kendilerini Atatürkçü, ulusalcı olarak tanımlayıp bu temelde Y-CHP’ye alkış tutan muhterem zevata arzımdır!..*

*İşin özü şu…*

*Türkiye’nin kremasını onyıllardır sıyıran geleneksel sermaye, Ak Parti iktidarı ile krallıklarını kaybetmeye başladı..*

*Düzen-sistem değişmedi ama, acente sermayenin kimlikleri ve parayı tutan el değişti..*

*Geleneksel sermaye, yeniden köşe başlarına dönüş için kendisine yol verecek siyasi iktidar arıyor..*

*Bu iktidar, kendisine yol verecek ama temel olarak teslimiyetçi politikaları da sonuna kadar savunacak, emperyalizmin sözünden çıkmayacak..*

*Ulusalcılığın tasfiyesi için seferber olacak..*

*ABD-AB beklentileri çerçevesinde hareket edecek..*

*Türkiye’nin federe sistemlere açık alt yapısını hazırlayacak..*

*Kürt sorunu, PKK-Barzani temelinde..*

*Ermeni sorunu, Ermenistan temelinde..*

*Kıbrıs sorunu, Rum kesimi beklentileri çerçevesinde..*

Bu sorunlar böyle halledilecek..

Global ekonominin çıkarları öncelikli konu olacak…

İşte, Ak Parti’nin ellerinden aldığı köşe başlarını kollayan sermayenin arzuladığı iktidar beklentisi, *CHP’de “Turuncu-Soros” devrimini gerçekleştirdi..*

Kanıt mı istiyorsunuz?!..

Size malum iş adamı İshak Alaton’un son beyanını hatırlatalım.. Muhterem şöyle buyuruyor..

*“şimdi CHP’den beklentilerimiz çok büyük. Sayın Kılıçdaroğlu, yoksullukla mücadelenin ancak ekonomik büyüme ile, pastayı büyütmekle mümkün olabileceğini söylemeli… Kürt’e Kürt, Alevi’ye Alevi deme cesaretini kendinde bulmalı… CHP’nin geleceği hakkında iyimserim. Kadrosuna aldığı Faik üztrak, Umut Oran gibi yeni isimlerden çok ümitliyim. En büyük atılımı yapma vakti geldiğinde Kemal Derviş’i de yanına alabilmelidir diye düşünüyorum.”*

*Bay Alaton, Soros’un Türkiye temsilcisidir..*

*O söyledi diye, Kılıçdaroğlu “Soroscu” olabilir mi?!.*

*Sadece Alaton söylese iyi!..*

*Kendisinin de “Soros organizasyonuna” verdiği destek bu kadar açık olunca*!!.

Hangi destek?!

şimdi efendim..

*Kılıçdaroğlu kongresinin ardından, malum sermayenin TV kanallarında şişirilen bir toplantı programı var.. Malum nitelikli bir takım ekabir Diyarbakır’da toplanmış, “Savaşma konuş” başlığında görüşler dayatıyorlar.. TV’ler bu dayatmaları ballandıra ballandıra, halkımıza şırıngalıyor..*

*Temel amaç, PKK’nın yol alması temelinde..*

*Gazeteci kimliğine büründürülmüş emekli teröristler Kandil, Mahmur, Diyarbakır dört dönüp kuryelik yapıyorlar!*

*şimdi bu kuryelerle yayılan bir rüzgar var.. Diyorlar ki; “Bölge halkı çok heyecanlı.. CHP’deki dönüşüm onları memnun ediyor.. Bu durumda, Ak Parti’ye giden Kürt oyların CHP’ye döneceği anlaşılıyor!!”*

Bak sen şu işe..! Kürt oylar AKP’yi terk etmeye başlamış, CHP’ye gidiyormuş..! Yani, “mahzun sermayenin” yeniden “kalelerine dönme stratejisi” böyle.. CHP iktidar olsun!.. Kürt oyları CHP’ye dönsün ki bu iş olsun..

*Projenin adı “Savaşma konuş” , bu çerçevede İrlanda’ya kadar uzanarak, IRA’nın adamlarından akıl alındı…*

*Gül ve Erdoğan’a proje sunulup “gazete faaliyeti” kisvesi ile Cumhurbaşkanı-Başbakan görüntüleri organizasyona çekildi.. Bahçeli bile bu oyuna çekildi!..*

*Ama organizasyona en açık desteği veren kim?.. Kılıçdaroğlu..!*

Projenin organizatörleri, “*Kılıçdaroğlu’nun çok heyecan duyduğunu*” yansıtıyorlar..

Bu projenin başında kim var?..

*Eyüp Can.. Kimdir bu Eyüp Bey..*

*Bağrıyanık patronun medya amirlerinden biri olması yanı sıra..*
*Tıpkı Alaton gibi, ‘Soros Hareketi’nin Türkiye’deki yönetici muhteremlerinden!..*

*şunu da ilave edelim.. Kılıçdaroğlu’nun desteği sözle filan sınırlı değil.. Bu Soros patentli PKK’ya alan açma hareketine yakın çalışma arkadaşı Prof. Binnaz Toprak Hanımefendi’yi de takmış bulunuyor!.*

*Ve partisinde, benzer potada başka “değerler” de mevcut!..*
*Saygılar ulusalcı kardeşler!…*


*Behiç KILIü /* İLK KURşUN / 28 Aralık 2010

----------


## bozok

*HASAN BüLENT KAHRAMAN’I CHP NASIL HAZMEDECEK?*

 

09.01.2011 *01:10*

Dartmouth Milletvekili Sir Nicholas Bacon, İngiltere Kraliçesi I.Elizabeth’in yanında krallık mühürdarlığı yaptığı sırada, bir gün Kraliçe Herfordshire’deki evini ziyaret eder.

Elizabeth, evde küçük bir tur attıktan sonra, *“Bu evi neden bu kadar küçük yaptırdınız Sir Bacon,”* diye sorar.

Bacon’un yanıtı muhteşem bir* “yalakalık”* örneğidir ve tarihe de öyle geçer:

*“Yanlışınız var majesteleri,” der. “Aslında ev küçük falan değil. Sizin büyüklüğünüz onu küçük gösteriyor.”*

Demek yalakalığın da* “niteliklisi”* oluyor.

Cumhuriyet dönemi sanırım *“yalakanın”* en çok su yüzüne çıktığı bir dönemden geçiyor. İyi ama, insanın bu kadar kendini alçaltmasının ardında ne olabilir. Düz mantık bile ülkenin nereye doğru sürüklendiği konusunda yeteri kadar ipucu veriyor. Ama bu gidişin tam ortasında “üç maymunu” oynayan bir medyamız var. 

Sağın, Erdoğan cephesinin en uç noktalarında dolaşan ve kendini solcu gibiymiş gibi gösterirken bu postundan sıyrılıp,* “entellektüel”* gibi görünmeye çalışan göz nuru danışmanlarımız CHP kadrosunda yerlerini almaya çalışıyorlar.

Belli ki CHP en azından *“sıkı”* bir muhalefet olma yolunda...

Yalaka burnu iyi koku alır zira. Ne yazık ki, oynanan bu oyunu göz göre göre yutacak ve sindireceğiz.

Cem Karaca’nın şarkısında olduğu gibi,* “İşçi”* olarak kalacak bir yığın *“bedel”* ödemiş insanlar olacak.

8 yıllık AKP iktidarının tüm hışmını çekmiş, yerlerinden edilmiş, maaşları kesilmiş, yazıları sansürlenmiş olanlar olası bir iktidar değişikliğinde de *“taltif”* edilmeyecekler ya da en azından kadroları için aday sayısı epeyce fazlalaşmış olacak.

Peki neden? Yani bu kadar açık bir şekilde tavrını belirtmiş sanatçıların, hiçbir şey olmamış gibi ellerini ovuşturarak yeni cephede saf tutmaları binlerce yıldır var olan bir* “alışkanlık”.*

Onlarınki normal de, diğeri de mi *“alışkanlık”*? 

Elbette sistem yalakalığa çok yatkın. Egemen olan güçler, inanılmaz olanaklara sahip. Bu da ekonomik sıkıntıdan tutun da, siyasi baskıya kadar çok geniş bir yelpazede başınız her an derde girebilir.

Bu çok amaçlı tuzaktan uzak durabilmenin bedeli genellikle çok ağırdır. üünkü aradaki ilişki Faust ile Mephisto arasındaki ilişki kadar açıktır. Dünyanın en eski hikayelerinden biri olan şeytan ile insan arasındaki *“aldatmaca”* oyunudur. İşin tuhaf tarafı, bu ilişki her iki tarafın da rızasıyla olmaktadır. Durumu, hem şeytan hem de muhatabı iyi bilmektedir.
Tıpkı günümüzde olduğu gibi.

Hasan Bülent Kahraman, CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcılarından Hurşit Güneş’e verdiği sözü yerine getirmek için, *“Peki sözümü tutuyorum CHP’ye üye olacağım,”* demiş...

Breh breh breh...

Sabah’ta yazmayacağım diye bir söz vermediği çok açık.

ABD dönüşü* “kağıt”* piyasasına çok hızlı girmişti Hasan Bülent, sonra benle arası bozulan Attila İlhan’ın çıkardığı* “Sanat Olayı”* dergisinde yazı yazmaya başlamıştı. Ama ürkek yazıyordu. Cesaret edemediği yazılarda *“dergicibaşı”* rumuzunu kullanıyordu.

Bir sayıda, *“Mümtaz İdil ve Veysel üngören sığ sularda dolaşıyor,”* başlığında, dizgicibaşı rumuzuyla rahmetli Veysel üngören ile beni küçümseyen bir yazı yazmıştı.

Yazıyı Hasan Bülent’in yazdığını da bana, o sıralarda* “kanka”*sı olan Buket Uzuner söylemişti.

Yazıya cevabı Veysel üngören verdi. Bana bırakmadı. Zehir zemberek de bir yazı döşendi. Yarın dergisinde de yayınlandı.

Daha sonra Hasan Bülent ile yolum Kültür Bakanlığı’nda kesişecekti.

Kendisini müsteşar gibi gören havalarda dolaşıyordu. üünkü Bakan Fikri Sağlar’a çok yakındı. Daha sonra gelen bakanlarla da arası hep iyi gitti.

Ercan Karakaş’ın çok kısa süren Kültür Bakanlığı sırasında bir ara odasına gittim. Sinema Genel Müdürlüğü’nden ayrıldığım için de bir yolunu bulup kendime daha iyi bir yer ayarlamaya çalışıyordum açıkçası.

*“Ercan yakın dostum,”* demişti bana, ki doğruydu. Doğru olmayan, *“İstesem şimdi CHP’ye genel sekreter olurum,”* demişti. Ben de inanmıştım. Sonra Genel Sekreter Adnan Keskin’e sorduğumda, gülümseyerek,* “fena atmış;”* demişti.

Sonra Fikri Sağlar yeniden geldi bakan olarak. Ben de danışmanlık yapıyordum. Bir gecegazetecileri Gaziosmanpaşa’da bir yerde yemeğe davet etti Fikri Sağlar, beni de...

Derya Sazak, Mustafa Balbay, Sedat Ergin, Hasan Bülent Kahraman, Fikri Sağlar ve ben. O sıralarda sanırım İstanbul’da Sabancı üniversitesi’nde öğretim görevlisi olarak çalışma hazırlığındaydı.

Buraya kadarı normal. Ama ne olduysa, CHP ile, kim bilir belki de Deniz Baykal ve ekibiyle yaşadığı *“anlaşmazlık”* onu CHP’nin tam karşısına itti. Böylesine* “ulvi”* bir sürüklenme kabul edilebilirdi, ama Radikal’de başlayıp Sabah gazetesinde noktalanan köşe yazarlığını CHP nasıl sindirecek, bunu bilemiyorum.

Biraz mistik olacak belki ama, Goethe’nin Faust adlı tragedyasında, Mephisto ile Faust arasındaki ilişkinin belirlenmesinde Tanrı vardır. Bir başka deyişle, Faust’un Tanrı’ya karşı bir sorumluluğu, Mephisto’nun da korkusu vardır.

Günümüzde, şeytan ile insan arasındaki bu tür ilişkiye *“hakemlik”* edecek üçüncü bir kişi yoktur. Bu yüzdendir ki, pazarlık alabildiğine *“vahşi”* geçmekte, kimi zaman da şeytanın kaybettiği durumlara rastlanmaktadır.


*Mümtaz İdil*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*CHP bilmeli ki; kimse CHP’ye mecbur değil*



Sevgili okurlar; bu hafta sizlerle CHP üzerine biraz sohbet etmek istiyorum. üünkü özünde AKP iktidarından hoşnut olmayan ama kendisini çaresizlik içinde gören pek çok kişinin ortak endişesi CHP’nin beklentileri karşılayıp karşılamayacağı. En çok duyduğum soru “CHP iktidar alternatifi olacak mı, bu partiden bir şey olur mu?”

*Cevabı zor*

üok açık söyleyeyim, bu tür sorulara hemen ve net bir cevap veremiyorum. üünkü milyonlarca insanın kuşkusunu ve endişesini taşıdığımı söylemeliyim. Bu CHP gerçekten iktidara alternatif olabilecek mi, daha da önemlisi bu parti tek başına ya da bir koalisyon ortamında başarı sağlar mı, bu gerçekten meçhul.

*Bir şey söylemiyor*

CHP yeni Genel Başkanıyla birlikte güçlü bir rüzgar yakalamıştı. Ancak geçen zaman içinde o kadar pasif kalındı, o kadar hata üstüne hata ve gaf üstüne gaf yapıldı ki, umutlar hayal kırıklığına doğru yelken açtı. Hele ülkedeki tüm gündemi AKP’nin belirlemesi CHP’nin ise geriden bile gelememesi öfke de yaratmaya başladı.

*Vaat yok, slogan bile yok*

Kamuoyuna göre CHP’nin eksiği, umut verecek hiçbir vaadinin bulunmaması. Bir ara ortaya atılan Aile Sigortası gibi bir proje dışında partinin söylediği hiçbir şey yok. Bu olmadığı gibi partinin geçerli bir sloganı da yok. CHP’ye destek olmak isteyenler çevrelerine ne anlatacaklarını bilemiyor. Partiye üye olmak ise çok büyük bir dert.

*Sanki herkes mecbur*

Gözlediğim kadarıyla CHP’nin yeni yönetimi temel politika olarak “AKP’ye karşı nasıl olsa bizden başka gidecek yer yok” zihniyetini belirlemiş gibi. AKP’ye karşı olan seçmenlerin büyük bölümü “çantada keklik olarak” görülüyor. Bunun böyle olmadığının anlaşıldığı gün herhalde iş işten geçmiş olacak. Bakalım bu ne getirecek?

*Gürsel Tekin sorunu*

ürneğin Kılıçdaroğlu’nun Gürsel Tekin’e tam teslim olmasını kamuoyu pek anlamıyor. Kılıçdaroğlu adı ortaya atıldığında karşı çıkan, sonra çark eden, ilk yapılan MYK seçimini kazanamayan, ikinci kurultayda en az oyu alan Gürsel Tekin’in hangi özelliği nedeniyle Kılıçdaroğlu’nun yanında durduğunu çözebilen yok.

*Genel Başkan olmak için*

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu kurultayda en az oyu alan Tekin’e eğer o gün “teşekkür edebilseydi” herhalde tam anlamıyla genel başkan olabilecekti. Oysa Kılıçdaroğlu’nun şu anda güçlü bir genel başkan olduğunu söyleyebilmek çok zor. Gürsel Tekin çok değerli bir kişi olabilir, ama partililerin güven ve sevgisini kazanamadığı bir gerçek.

*Oylamada operasyon*

Elbette Gürsel Tekin kurultayda Baykal’cıların ve Sav’cıların kendi adını çizdiğini söyleyebilir. Bu doğrudur da. Belli ki partideki bu gruplar Kılıçdaroğlu’na “Biz seni destekliyoruz ama” demişlerdir. Kılıçdaroğlu’nun bu mesajı anlamamış olması herhalde önümüzdeki günlerde başını çok ağrıtacaktır. Ama asıl Türkiye’nin başı ağrıyacaktır.

*Tek alkış da mı yok!*

Sadece bir örnek vermek istiyorum. Geçtiğimiz pazar günü Beykoz Vakfı’nın düzenlediği bir paneli izledim. Konu CHP’nin seçimde ne yapacağı idi. İkisi Parti Meclisi üyesi 4 CHP’li konuştu. Panele Gürsel Tekin de bir mesaj göndermişti. Okundu. Bir kişi bile alkışlamadı. O gün toplantıya katılan herkes Baykal’cı ya da Sav’cı değildi herhalde.

*Ya Süheyl Batum?*

Yine partiye büyük umutlarla alınan ve hatta “potansiyel genel başkan” olarak görülen Süheyl Batum’dan haberi olan da yok. Batum nerededir, ne yapar, ne konuşur kimse bilmiyor, duymuyor. Herhalde holding binasını andıran parti içinde bütün Türkiye’nin CHP’li olduğu zannına kapılıp “Artık bir şey yapmanın gereği yok” diyordur belki.

*Kale gibi parti*

Dikkat çekici konulardan bir diğeri, “yeni CHP’nin halkla arasına çektiği duvarı hala koruyor olması.” Ne Türkiye’de ne başka bir ülkede CHP dışında binasının etrafını duvarla çeviren, demir parmaklık yaptıran, kapısına da devletin polisini oturtan parti gördüm. Gidin AKP’ye bakın; yolun kenarında, isteyen partinin duvarına dokunabilir.

*Halktan uzaklığın simgesi*

CHP’yi çevreleyen demir parmaklıklı duvarlar, partinin hala halktan ne kadar uzakta olduğunun bir göstergesi. Yönetimin kendi halkından bu kadar korkuyor olması ve halkıyla arasına demir parmaklıklar örmesi aslında ibret verici . Ve ne yazık ki partinin parlayan yeni Genel Başkanı da aynı korku içinde yaşıyor.

*Yanlış seçimler*

Gelelim CHP örgütlerindeki bazı sıkıntılara. Birçok ilde henüz dirlik düzenlik sağlanmış değil. Yönetici seçimleri hala halkın taleplerine göre değil de partinin yeni yönetiminin kendi zihinlerinde oluşan kişilere göre yapılıyor. ürneğin İstanbul İl Başkanlığı için yapılan seçim yanlışın da ötesinde facia bir durumdur. Bu seçimden memnun olan, yüzü gülen bir kişi bile görmedim İstanbul’da.

*İsim önemli değil*

CHP’nin yeni İstanbul İl Başkanı Nebil İlseven, uzun yıllardır tanıdığım, başarılarını yakından izlediğim, gerçekten yüreği CHP ile dolu bir isim. Ama seçimi yanlış. CHP’nin İl Başkanı olarak Türkiye’nin en büyük medya grubunun CEO’sunu seçmesi çok yönlü zarar getirecek bir karardır. Burada sakın Nebil İlseven’in bu görevi yapamayacağını söylediğim aklınıza gelmesin.

*üok yönlü saldırı*

Dikkat ediyorsanız AKP medyası ve yandaşları günlerdir Doğan Grubu üzerinden CHP’ye, CHP üzerinden Doğan Grubu’na saldırıyor. Ayrıca bizzat Nebil İlseven de aşağılık yalanlarla ve iftiralarla hakarete uğruyor. Ne gariptir ki İlseven’i seçen CHP yönetiminden bir kişi çıkıp da tek kelime bile etmiyor. Bu büyük bir haksızlık değil mi?

*Temel konulardaki sessizlik*

Tabii bütün bunların ötesinde CHP’nin temel konulardaki sessizliği hala sürüyor. ürneğin Kürt konusunda CHP’nin politikası henüz belli değil. Genel Başkan ısrarla bu konudan kaçıyor. Bir şey söylemiyor. Ama çok büyük baskı altında olduğu da hissediliyor. Sizlere buradan 10 Ocak günü yapılan MYK toplantısından bir kesit sunmak istiyorum.

*Kafasını koparırım*

10 Ocak’ta CHP MYK’sı Kürt sorunu için toplanıyor. Toplantı hararetli geçiyor. Kılıçdaroğlu pek açık olmamakla birlikte Kürtçe temel eğitim konusuna olumlu baktığını hissettiriyor. Toplantının sonunda da “Bu konuşmalarımız asla medyaya sızmayacak. Sızarsa ne yapar ne der sızdıranı bulurum, o zaman da kafasını koparırım” diyor.

*Sanki başka biri*

Bu dedikoduyu aktaran kişi “Kemal Bey’i bugüne kadar hiç böyle görmemiştim. Sanki yüzünde kalın bir maske vardı. O güne kadar gördüğüm munis, sakin ve çelebi Kemal Bey’den eser yoktu” diye tarif etti durumu. Demek ki Kürt konusu CHP’nin çok hassas noktası. Ve bu parti içinde büyük sorunlar yaratabilir. Göreceğiz.

*Hangi Kürtler?*

Bu konuda bir gözlemimi daha aktarmak istiyorum. CHP Diyarbakır’da Sezgin Tanrıkulu’nu alarak belli ki gözünü daha önce oylarını CHP’ye vermiş olan Kürtlere dikti. Ancak o yılların üzerinden çok zaman geçti. Tanrıkulu’nun çevresindeki Kürtler BDP’ye ve PKK’ya yakın. Oysa bölgede başka Kürtler de var.

*İlgisizlikten yakınıyorlar*

Güneydoğu’da birçok aşiret BDP ve PKK’ya uzak. Bazıları korucu köyü olarak da biliniyor. Bu kesim Kürtlerin aile temsilcileri bir süredir CHP ile ilişkiye geçmek istiyor. Ancak şu ana kadar CHP’de kendilerine bir kapı açamadılar. CHP’nin de bu kapıyı açıp açmamakta tereddüt geçirdiğini söylemek yanlış olmaz.

*Bu yazının anlamı*

Sevgili okurlar, tahmin ediyorum bu pazartesi yazısı pek alışık olmadığınız bir üslupla yazıldı. Ancak bana göre bu eleştirilerin CHP’ye üstelik sert biçimde yapılması gerek. Seçimlere sadece 5 ay kaldı. Ve ne yazık ki AKP iktidarına karşı en güçlü rakip olan CHP’nin kolaycılığa kaçarak durumu idare etmesinin önüne geçmek gerekiyor.

*Erdoğan’a protesto*

Cumartesi günü Galatasaray’ın yeni stadının açılışına gelen Başbakan Erdoğan, yükselen protestolar nedeniyle stadı terk etti. Bu konudaki görüşlerimi sizlerle yarın paylaşmak istiyorum. Konu Erdoğan açısından da demokratik hayatımız açısından da çok önemlidir.
Hepinize iyi haftalar dilerim


*Can ATAKLI* / VATAN GZT. / 17 Ocak 2011

----------


## bozok

*“Ha..stir Osman”ın ışığı Y-CHP’yi aydınlatacak!..* 


İstanbul’a “bu adamın yolsuzlukları var yargılayın” diye şikayet ettiği adamı il başkanı yapan Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, kurmaylarının kılavuzluğunda yeni bir başarıya daha imza attı!..

Ankara İl Başkanı da muazzam bir şahsiyet..

Gerçekten, çok donanımlı bir şehir planlamacısı.. ODTü öğretim üyesi.. Marksist.. Melih Gökçek’le TV tartışmalarıyla ünlü..

Elbette ki Y-CHP normlarına uygun, öyle altı okun oklarını sallamayan bir değerli şahsiyet..

Değerini keşfedenlerden biri de kim?..

H..ssttr Osman nam, Osman Baydemir.. Hani şu Abdullah ücalan’ın canı sıkıldıkça tepeden tırnağa fırçaladığı Diyarbakır kaplanı!.. Bildiniz, devlete “Ha..stir” çeken ve bu üstün meziyeti nedeniyle Devletin başı tarafından ziyaret edilen kişi..

İşte şimdi CHP’ye Ankara İl Başkanı olan şahsiyet, siyasi çevrelerde Osman Baydemir’in danışmanı olarak da tanınıyor!..

Kimdir bu kişi?.. Tarık şengül.. Tekrarlayalım.. ODTü’de Hoca.. Sıkı Marksist.. şimdilerde öğrencileri Marksizm’den Y-CHP ile liberal sisteme akışını sorguluyorlar.. Yazık öğrencilere, siyasette “dün dündür..” diye önemli bir kavram olduğunun farkında değiller..

Oysa “Dün dündür..” darbı meselini bugün alabildiğine yaşatıyor Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu..

İstanbul İl Başkanı yaptığı Nebil İlseven için Başbakan şöyle demişti:

“O şahıs, 2001-2004 yılları arasında TMSF’de görev almış. TBMM yolsuzlukları araştırma komisyonu bu şahısla ilgili yolsuzluk yaptığı gerekçesiyle yargılanması için rapor hazırlamış…”

Y-CHP İstanbul İl Başkanı olan Nebil İlseven için TBMM’de hazırlanan “yolsuzluktan yargılanmalı” raporunun altında kimin imzası var?!
Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun!..

İşte size “dün dündür” vakası!..

Başbakan Erdoğan, “Yolsuzluktan yargılanmasını istediği adamı il başkanı yaptı” diye golü çakınca, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun kankası matbuata aslanlar gibi gürlemiş Tayyip’e verip veriştirmişti..

Gürsel’e göre “Sayın Genel Başkanı” adı yolsuzluğa karışmış, hesap verememiş hiç kimseyi yanına yaklaştırmıyordu..

şöyle diyordu Gürsel: “Yolsuzluklar, usulsüzlükler, hukuksuzluklardan bile yüzü kızarmayan Başbakan’ın, kendi yüzsüzlüğünü gözlerden gizlemek için, kim olursa olsun herkes hesabını versin diyen, hesabını verememiş hiçbir kimseyi de yanına yaklaştırmayan Sayın Genel Başkanımızı eleştirmeye kalkışması yüzsüzlükten öte haddini bilmezliktir.”

Hadi bakalım buyurun..

Matbuat TBMM arşivlerine girip belge çıkarıyor. TBMM Yolsuzlukları Araştırma Komisyonu’nun diğer CHP’li üyeleri gibi Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu da, İstanbul İl Başkanlığı’na getirdiği Nebil İlseven’in yargılanmasını isteyen o rapora imza atmış. Dönemin TBMM Yolsuzlukları Araştırma Komisyonu Başkanı Azmi Ateş, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun rapora imza atmakla kalmadığını, hatta CHP’li üyeler olarak Komisyon Başkanlığı’na titiz çalışmalarından ötürü teşekkür yazısı dahi yazdıklarını söylüyor…

CHP harikalar yaratmayı sürdürüyor.. İktidar olacak, hele “Benim adım Kemal” bir de ABD’ye gidip icazet belgesini alsın siz o zaman görün Türkiye bir kez daha nasıl kurtarılacak!..

Gürsel’in gözleri parlıyor şimdiden!..

*Behiç KILIü /* YENİüAğ GZT. / 20 Ocak 2011

----------


## bozok

*Y-CHP Taraf çizgisine oturuyor.* 

*25 Ocak 2011*



*Taraf’ın bugünkü (25 Ocak 2011) manşetinde Süheyl Batum hedefte. Batum için “Silivri’den Mecise tünel kazacak” deniyor. Y-CHP’de Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ve Gürsel Tekin ikilisi olaya müdahil oldu ve Silivri’den Meclise tünel kazısına son verildi. Taraf’ın tünel sürecine nokta koyan ikiliye övgü dolu bir manşet atması gerekiyor şimdi, tersi ahde vefasızlık olur. Silivri’den aday gösterilmesi halinde Güneydoğu’daki seçmenlerin, sosyalist-libarel (!) solun Y-CHP’ye desteğini çekeceğini de iddia ediyor Taraf.*

http://aktuel.mynet.com/galeri/haber/gazete-mansetleri/25-ocak-2011-gazete-mansetleri-taraf/7212/185270/sayfa/15/

**
Gürsel Tekin’in de yakın zamana kadar yazılar yazdığı ve hararetle desteklediği Gerçek Gündem internet sitesinde Barış Yarkadaş’da Taraf’a paralel bir yorum yapıyor *“CHP Balbay ve üzkan..”* başlıklı yazısında.

_“Profesör Yalçın Küçük, bir süredir program yaptığı Ulusal Kanal’da, “Silivri’deki aydınlar TBMM’ye taşınmalı” diyerek CHP’ye çağrıda bulunuyor. Küçük, “Aydınlar TBMM’ye götürülürse bu dava düşer” diyor. Küçük’ün İşçi Partisi’ne (İP) yakınlığıyla bilinen Ulusal Kanal’daki programında dile getirdiği “Aydınlar CHP çatısı altında Meclis’e girsin” önerisi, bir süredir tartışılıyor. Ancak tartışanlar arasında konunun esas muhatapları yok. CHP kurmayları, kendilerine herhangi bir öneri gelmediği için, Küçük’ün TV’deki önerisini henüz masaya yatırmış değil…_

_CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Süheyl Batum ise bir etkinlikte konuya ilişkin soruları yanıtlarken, ilginç sözler sarf etti. Batum, “Aydınları gerek partiye alarak, gerek başka yollarla koruruz” dedi. Doğrusu; Batum’un sözlerine bir anlam veremedim. Süheyl Batum’un “aydınlar” tanımı içine acaba kimler giriyor? ürneğin, JİTEM’in kurucuları arasında yer alan Veli Küçük de bir aydın mı? Keza; aynı davada yargılanan Albay Cemal Temizöz de bu kapsam içinde değerlendirebilir mi? diye girizgah yaptığı yazısında Y-CHP’nin konuya bakışının ne olduğunu açık biçimde dile getiriyor. “Belli ki; Süheyl Batum, “aydın” derken, Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay’ı kast ediyor. Ancak; dildeki özensizlik, CHP’yi yeniden anlamsız bir tartışmanın içine sokuyor. CHP, “Ergenekon’un avukatlığı”ndan daha ileri bir aşamaya geçmeye zorlanıyor. Bu tavır, CHP’yi iktidar yapmaz. Aksine, marjinalleştirir… İktidar iddiasını kaybetmesine neden olur… “Silivri’dekileri TBMM’ye taşıma” üzerinden kurgulanan bir siyaset ise CHP’nin “yeni dönem’’deki hedeflerini ötelemesine yol açar.”_

http://www.gercekgundem.com/?c=65572



*Barış Yarkadaş’ın Silivri/Ergenekon sürecinde Y-CHP’nin alacağı tutumla ilgili olarak Taraf gazetesine paralel yazısı Gürsel Tekin ve Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun görüşlerini yansıtıyor. Tayyip Erdoğan’ın Ergenekon’un savcısıyım tehditlerinin ardından Deniz Baykal’ın ben de Ergenekon’un avukatıyım dediği CHP’den, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun kimsenin avukatı değiliz sözüyle başlayan Y-CHP dönüşümünde (metamorfozunda) adım adım ilerleniyor. Y-CHP’de Genel Başkan Yardımcılığına paraşütle indirilen Habur avukatı Sezgin Tanrıkulu’nun ücalan-BDP hattındaki “Hakikatler Komisyonu” kurdurulması girişimine Kılıçdaroğlu’nun verdiği desteği de bu çerçevede değerlendirmek gerekiyor.*

http://www.ilk-kursun.com/2011/01/y-chpden-hakikat-komisyonu-karanlik-gecmisimizle-yuzlesmek-icin/

*MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli* ise CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Sezgin Tanrıkulu tarafından dile getirilen faili meçhul cinayetlerin araştırılmasına yönelik “Hakikat Komisyonu” kurulsun önerisine sert tepki gösteriyor. *“Bugünkü CHP’nin neresi aziz Atatürk’ün kurduğu ve ilk genel başkanlığını yaptığı partiyle benzerlik taşımaktadır?*” diye soruyor. CHP’nin bölücü taleplere kapı açması ve arka çıkmasının da tuhaf ve sancılı bir sürecin başladığına işaret ettiğini belirten Bahçeli, *“Cumhuriyet’i kurduğunu iddia eden Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi’nin PKK tezlerini savunan ve rezil planlarını sahiplenen bir anlayış içinde olması savrulmadır, kendisi açısından tarifi olmayan utanılacak bir durumdur”* diyor.

http://www.haberoku.net/haber/151452-bahceli39den-chp39ye-agir-elestiriler.html

*Y-CHP’deki eksen sapmasının sonuçlarının ne olacağını Hazirandaki seçimlerde hep birlikte göreceğiz. Bu savruluş devam ettiği takdirde CHP’nin özellikle sahil şeridindeki oylarının MHP’ye kayması da şaşırtıcı olmayacaktır. Bu nedenle solda Cumhuriyetin temel değerlerini, ulusal bütünlüğü, Kemalizmi net biçimde savunan bir bütünleşme ile oluşturulacak bir yapılanmanın barajı geçerek Meclise girecek dördüncü parti olması muhtemeldir. Böyle bir bütünleşme özüne yabancılaşan Y-CHP’nin kendine gelmesi ve geleneksel çizgisine dönmesinde de etkili olacaktır.*


*Ali Rıza üçer
*İLK KURşUN

----------


## bozok

*Binnaz Hanım'a Hatırlatırız: Bu ülkede Açlıktan Bebek üldü...*


*"Hükümet ekonomiyi iyi yönetti, zenginlik arttı..."*

Bu sözler Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'a veya AKP hükümetinin Maliye Bakanı'na ait değil.

Bu sözler, "Yeni CHP"nin Parti Meclisi üyesi Binnaz Toprak'a ait...

*Daha 6 gün önce Samsun'da 2,5 aylık bir bebek açlıktan öldü...*

"Yeni CHP"nin "yeni AKP'lilerine sorarız: 

*İyi yönetilen ekonomilerde bebekler açlıktan ölür mü?* 

İşte o haber ve İşte Binnaz Toprak'ın Habertürk gazetesine yaptığı o açıklama. 

Samsun'un Tekkeköy İlçesi'nde rahatsızlanarak hastaneye kaldırılan 2.5 aylık bebek hayatını kaybetti. Doktorlar bebeğin beslenme yetersizliğinden öldüğünü söyledi. 

(DHA) -- Samsun'un Tekkeköy İlçesi Cumhuriyet Mahallesi'nde oturan 25 yaşındaki Necla ve 26 yaşındaki Murat Bakırcı çiftinin 2.5 aylık bebekleri Kübra Bakırcı rahatsızlandı ve dün Kadın Doğum ve üocuk Hastalıkları Hastanesi'ne kaldırıldı. Sürekli ağlayan bebeği muayene eden doktorlar, yaptıkları tüm müdahaleye rağmen Kübra Bakırcı'yı kurtaramadı. Yapılan ilk belirlemelere göre bebeğin beslenme yetersizliğinden öldüğü tespit edildi. İşsiz baba Murat Bakıcı ile anne Necla Bakıcı gözyaşlarına boğuldu. Kübra Bakırcı'nın cenazesi otopsi yapılmak üzere Gazi Devlet Hastanesi morguna kaldırıldı. Burada yapılan otopside beslenme yetersizliğinden öldüğü belirlenen Kübra bebeğin ölüm nedeni Trabzon Adli Tıp Kurumu'nda yapılacak incelemenin adından kesinleşecek. 18.02.2011, CNNTüRK -------------------------------------------
_　_
_Yaptığı araştırmalarla gündem yaratan, Türkiye'nin en önemli siyaset bilimcilerinden biri Prof. Binnaz Toprak... Kamuoyu onu 2008'de yaptığı "Din ve Muhafazakarlık Ekseninde ütekileştirilenler" başlıklı araştırma ile tanıdı. 18 Aralık 2010'da yapılan CHP 15. Olağanüstü Kurultayı'nda Parti Meclisi'ne girdi ve siyasete atılmış oldu. Bu tarihten sonra Radikal Gazetesi'ndeki köşe yazılarına son veren Prof. Toprak'la, Siyaset Bilimi ve Uluslararası İlişkiler Bölümü üğretim üyeliği görevini halen sürdürdüğü Bahçeşehir üniversitesi'ndeki odasında buluştuk. Binnaz Hoca ile siyaseti, toplumu, son dönemde yaşanan polemikleri ve tabii yeni CHP'yi konuştuk._ 

*"DEMOKRASİ BüYLE BİR şEY"*

*Gündemin en sıcak tartışma maddesiyle başlayalım. Başbakan Erdoğan Arena'da G.Saray taraftarları tarafından protesto edilmesi üzerine yaptığı açıklamada "Olay organize" dedi. Son dönemde hükümet üyeleri bu tür tepkilerle ve protestolarla karşılaştıkları hemen tüm olaylarda "organize işler"den bahsediyorlar. Sizce de bu olaylar ve hükümete yönelik tepkiler belli bir nokta ya da noktalardan mı organize ediliyor, yoksa kendiliğinden mi gelişiyor?*

'Organize' dediklerine göre bildikleri bir şey varsa açıklamaları gerekir. Ben organize bir olay olduğunu sanmıyorum açıkçası. Başbakan'ın da bilmesi lazım ki; toplumda AK Parti hükümetine karşı tepki duyan önemli kesimler var. Her hükümete karşı tepki olması da normal. üzellikle geçen hafta bir sürü mesele üst üste geldi. Dizi meselesi, heykel tartışması, içki yasağı tartışması ve üstüne bir de açılışta yaşanan olaylar infial halinde tepkiye neden oldu. Dolayısıyla da protesto için ıslık çalmışlar, ben televizyonda bile izlemedim.

*Sizce Başbakan neden kızarak stadı terketti?*

Başbakan çok yoruluyor. Zaten yüzüne baktığınızda da belli, gözlerinin altı morarmış vaziyette. Başbakan herhalde, "Neden bu kadar çalışmaya karşı bu insanlar bunu takdir etmiyorlar?" diye düşünüp tepki gösteriyor ama demokrasi böyle bir şey. İnsanlar beğenmedikleri, yanlış buldukları şeye tepki gösterirler. Bunu engelleyemezsiniz. Belki çok hoş olmadı Başbakan açısından. Görüntü açısından da hoş olmadı. Oraya da çok emeği geçmiş. Ama demokrasilerde böyle tepkiler olur.

*"ADNAN POLAT'IN AüIKLAMALARI VAHİM"*

*Galatasaray Başkanı Adnan Polat'ın, "Protestoları yapanları tespit edip, stada almayacağız" açıklamasını nasıl değerlendirirsiniz?*

Başbakan, bence önceki olaylara göre daha yumuşak bir tonla yaklaştı bu meseleye. Asıl bence eleştirilmesi gereken Galatasaray Başkanı Adnan Polat'tır. "Biz kameralardan bu protestocuları tespit edeceğiz ve bir daha bu stada almayacağız" demesidir. Ben bunu kabul edilebilir bulmuyorum, hatta vahim olduğunu düşünüyorum. Bir kere öyle bir hakkı yok. O stad herkesin vergileriyle yapılmış bir stad ve bilet parasını verip de biletini alan herkes o stada girebilir. Dolayısıyla bir kere hukuki olarak böyle bir hakkı yok. Hukuki yönü bir tarafa bırakın, bir kulüp başkanının "Ben bu stada istediğimi sokarım, istediğimi sokmam, Başbakan ıslıklayanları hiç sokmam" diyen bir tavrı son derece vahim buluyorum.

*"PADİşAH NEDEN BİZİM MUKADDESATIMIZ OLUYOR Kİ?"*

*Size verilen bir isim var... "Endişeli modern" deniyor size...*

Evet bana böyle bir isim takıldı ve itirazıma rağmen kaldı. Ben insanlara isim takılmasından hoşlanmıyorum. Kendime de takılmasından hoşlanmıyorum. Bu hükümetin politikaları hakkında birtakım kaygılarımın olduğu doğru ve bu kaygılarımı fırsat buldukça dile getirdim.

*Son dönemde artan protesto gösterilerini "endişeli modernler" seslerini yükseltmeye başladı diye okuyabilir miyiz?*

Türkiye şu anda o kadar gergin ki; bu gerginliğin yumuşaması için hükümet hiçbir şey yapmıyor. Hatta yangına körükle gidiyor. Mesela durduk yerde bir hafta içerisinde üç mesele yüzünden Türkiye'de kıyamet kopmaya başladı. Dizi meselesini ele alalım. Yani ne oluyoruz? Ben de anlamadım ki... "Bizim mukaddesatımız" deniyor. Bir kere herhangi bir padişah nereden mukaddesatımız oluyor? Tarihi bir şahsiyettir. Taa 16. yüzyılda yaşamış.

*Diziyle ilgili en sert tepkilerden biri Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç'tan geldi...*

Burada da zaten vahim olan, halktan gelen tepkilerden önce Bülent Arınç'ın ilk tepkiyi vermiş olmasıdır. Demokrasilerde siyasi seçkinlerin tavrı önemlidir. Siyasi seçkinlerin tansiyonu düşürmesi ve daha hoşgörülü, uzlaşmacı bir dil kullanması son derece önemlidir. Bu tartışmada ilk tepki gösterenlerden biri Arınç oldu. Arkasından da özerk olduğu savunulan fakat özerkliği çok şüphe götüren RTüK, "Manevi değerlerimize aykırıdır" vs. diye diziye uyarı cezası verdi.

*"Manevi değerler" derken neyi kastediyorlar sizce?*

Bu manevi değerler o kadar tartışmalıdır ki; bunların ne olduğuna kim karar veriyor Allah aşkına bu toplumda? Birtakım tarihi şahsiyetlerin sizin için önemi vardır, başkaları için yoktur. Yavuz Sultan Selim örneği var. Osmanlı tarihindeki önemli padişahlardan biridir. Hepimiz onu yücelterek tasvir eden tarih kitapları okumuşuzdur. Ama bugün bu ülkede yaşayan Aleviler'e bir sorun bakalım Yavuz Sultan Selim'i... Bu coğrafyadan neredeyse hepsini yok etmiştir.

*"AşIK OLAN BİR PADİşAH VAR, BU OLUMLU"*

*Padişahın tüm mesaisini haremde geçirmesi eleştiriliyor daha çok...*

O diziyle ilgili tartışılacak bir şey varsa, o da Harem gibi bir kurumun varlığıdır. Kadınlar açısından baktığınız zaman ne kadar acıklı ve insanı ne kadar isyana sevk eden bir kurum. Sanki hiç kimse böyle bir kurumun varlığından haberdar bile değilmiş gibi eleştiriliyor. Zaten o kurumun amacı o. Dizide de onu gösteriyorlar. üstüne üstlük Kanuni, oradaki bir cariyeye aşık oluyor, ondan sonra da sadece ve sadece ona sadık kalarak, daha önce hiçbir Osmanlı padişahı evlenmezken Hürrem Sultan'la evleniyor. Ona ölene kadar aşkının büyüklüğünü anlatan şiirler yazıyor. Olumlu tarafından baktığınız zaman 'insan' bir padişah görüyorsunuz. Aşık olan, kadına değer veren, onu baş tacı eden bir padişah görüyorsunuz. Dolayısıyla tutup bunu "Manevi değerlerimize, mukaddesatımıza laf ediliyor" şekline sokmak fevkalade tuhaf. Devletin tepesindeki birtakım isimlerin kınaması, RTüK'ün ceza vermesi sonucunda bu insanlar şimdi tehdit ediliyorlar. Dizinin senaryosunu yazan kadın korkudan sokağa çıkamadığını söylüyor ve haklıdır. üünkü bu ülkede de kendine vazife çıkarıp, insan öldürmeye niyetlenen bir sürü deli var.

*Bir de 'ucube' polemiği var...*

Evet, heykel meselesi de kabul edilebilir değil. Başbakan, "Ben sanattan anlarım" diyor. Anlıyordur herhalde. Aksini iddia edemeyiz ama sanattan anlayan bir sürü insan var bu ülkede. Herkes "Benim anladığım sanat türü hakim olacak, başka hiçbir şeye izin vermem" diyecek olsa o zaman sanat diye bir şey kalmaz. Sanatçıların özgürlüğü vardır. Gidip oraya kendi başına heykel dikmemiş ki. Davet edilmiş, belediye meclisi kararlar almış, plan ve programla yapılmış. "Ucube" diyor Başbakan. Hadi diyelim ki; "Bizim Başbakan'ımız kızgındır, beğenmemiş böyle şeyler söylüyor, ağzından kaçtı" diye düşündük. Vahim olan stadyumdaki olayda Adnan Polat'ın "O insanları bu stada sokmam" demesi gibi oradaki belediye başkanının heykelin kaldırılacağını açıklamasıdır. Böyle bir şey olmaz ki...

*"TüRKİYE'DE ALKOL SORUNU YOK"*

*Hükümetin içkiyi yasaklamaya çabaladığı yönünde eleştiriler var. Başbakan ise düzenlemeyi, "Gençleri koruyoruz" diye savunuyor...*

Orada 'gençleri koruma' iddiasına beni kimse inandıramaz. üünkü mevcut yasalar 18 yaşından küçük gençleri zaten koruyor. Bunlara sigara ve içki satılması yasak.

*Başbakan bir konuşmasında da trafik kazalarını örnek göstermişti...*

Trafik kazalarıyla kamusal alanda içki içmenin ne gibi bir bağlantısı var? İnsanlar evinde de içki içebilir ve direksiyon başına geçip kaza yapabilir. Evde içmeyi de yasaklayacak mıyız? Nitekim çok iyi ettiler, içkili araba kullanmaya büyük cezalar getirdiler. Bunu önlemenin yolu da zaten budur, içkiyi yasaklamak değildir. şimdi siz, her açıdan 18 yaşındaki bir insanı reşit kabul edeceksiniz. Yani bu insan istediği kişi ile kimseden izin almadan evlenebilir, ehliyet alabilir, pasaport alarak yurtdışına çıkabilir, istediğini giyebilir-yiyebilir. (Ben bugüne kadar üniversite öğrencilerinin başını örtme özgürlüğünü bununla açıklıyordum. 18 yaşında bir insan ne giyeceğine kendisi karar verir) üstüne üstlük silah veriyorsunuz 18 yaşına gelenlere. Ama içki içemez, düğününde içemez.

*"BAşBAKAN'IN SüZLERİ üOK üİRKİN"*

*"Aksırana, tıksırana kadar içiyorlar, karışmıyoruz" sözleri için ne diyeceksiniz?*

Başbakan'ın söylediği bu sözler çok çirkin. İçki içen herkes sanki yerlere kusuyor, naralar atıyor, kadınlara saldırıyor... Yok böyle bir şey. Türkiye'de zaten içki sorunu da yok. Ondan sonra da çıkıp demeçler veriyor; "Biz kimin hangi özgürlüğüne karıştık?" diyor. Evet bunların hepsi özgürlüğe karışmaktır. "Kimin ibadetine karıştık?" diyorlar ama Aleviler'in ibadetlerine karışıyorlar. Yani biz Sunni'ler mi karar vereceğiz Aleviler'in nerede ibadet edeceklerine? "Gidin camiye" diyorlar. Bu adamlar yüzyıllardır camiye filan gitmiyorlar. Yaptığım araştırmalarda defalarca söylenen bir şikayet var... şehirlerde AKP'li belediyeler cemevine izin vermediği için milletin cenazesi elinde kalıyor. Karda kışta, kilometrelerce uzaktaki cemevi olan köylere götürmek zorunda kalıyorlar. üstelik de Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığı Aleviler'in de vergileriyle ayakta duruyor ama onlara hiçbir hizmet götürdükleri yok. Ermeniler'in kimi patrik seçeceğine, Ruhban Okulu'nda rahip yetiştirip yetiştiremeyeceklerine yine biz Sunni'ler karar veriyoruz. Yani Sunni'lere sorsanız kimsenin ibadetine karışılmıyor ama bal gibi karışılıyor.

*"BAşüRTüLü KADINLARA DA MAHALLE BASKISI VAR"*

*Siz çoğu kez mahalle baskısının ters yönde de yapıldığını ve İslami kesim üzerinde de uygulanabildiğini dile getirmiştiniz...*

Ben yakın zamanda İslami kesim üzerine araştırma yapmadım. Ama eminim başı örtülü kadınlara karşı da mahalle baskısı vardır. Bu kadınlar da bu ülkede çok rahat yaşamıyorlar. üzellikle başını kapatan genç kadınlara yönelik, "Ne diye örtünüyorsun, siyasal simge mi?" diye baskı yapıldığından eminim. Ama birtakım şehir efsaneleri de çok komik. Geçen gün televizyonda biri diyor ki; "Efendim içki içmeyene de baskı yapılıyor". Ben bu yaşıma geldim, içki içmediği için baskıya uğrayanı görmedim. "Niye içki içmiyorsun, içsene" diye boğazına şişe dayanan insana rastlamadım. Ramazan'da oruç tutanın kınandığını görmedim. Ama oruç tutmayan insanların öldürüldüğünü, dayak yediğini çok duyduk. Başbakan Erdoğan'ın birçok konuda yaptığı gibi buna karşı televizyonlara çıkıp kükrediğini, eleştrirdiğini veya takipçisi olacaklarını açıkladığını gördünüz mü? Bir emir gitse İçişleri Bakanlığı'ndan karakollara bakın bakalım bu tür dayak olayları bir daha oluyor mu? üstüne gitmiyorlar, sessiz kalıyorlar. Dolayısıyla "Kimseye müdahale etmiyoruz" sözü doğru değil. Dolaylı ve dolaysız olarak müdahale var.

Bir de durumdan vazife çıkararak mahalle baskısı uygulayanlar var. Mesela durumdan vazife çıkaranlardan bazıları da öğretmenler. üğretmenlerin sınıf ortamlarında kadınlar alyhine, Aleviler aleyhine, Kürtler aleyhine neler söylediklerini bir duysanız dudağınız uçuklar. "Bir kadının belden yukarısı insanidir, belden aşağısı şeytanidir" diyen öğretmen var. "Başı açık kadınları ben köpeklere benzetiyorum" diyen öğretmen var. Korkunç bir şey. Bunlarla mücadele edilmez ise sayıları artar. Durumdan vazife çıkaranları önlemek için de sizin hükümet olarak bir şeyler söylemeniz gerekir.

*"AK PARTİ MHP'DEN OY üALMAK İüİN TOPLUMU GERİYOR"*

*"Türkiye şu anda çok gergin" dediniz az önce... Sizce toplum olarak neden bu kadar geriliyoruz?*

AK Parti'nin tabana mesaj gönderme ve MHP'den oy çalma çabaları var. Yüzde 58 'Evet' oyu çıktığında yapılan tahlillerde "Bu kitle içinde önemli oranda MHP'li seçmen var" deniliyordu. Onlardan oy çalmak için yapıyor olabilir. Muazzam bir hırs da var Başbakan'da. Sanki yüzde 40'lar yetmezmiş gibi daha da yükseklere çıkma gayreti var. Bu gayretin de altında çok güçlü oy alarak, başkanlık sistemine geçmek var. Kendisi de dile getirdi, "Gerekirse referandumla hallederiz" dedi.

*"ERDOğAN'IN HEDEFİ BAşKANLIK SİSTEMİ"*

*Başkanlık sistemine karşı mısınız?*

En korkunç şey olabilir bu yöntem. Bu konuda yapılmış araştırmalar var. Siyaset bilimciler, 1950'den 1990'lara kadar olan bütün rejimlere ve rejim değişikliklerine bakmışlar. Başkanlık sistemlerinde rejimler inanılmaz bir şekilde tekrar diktatörlüğe dönüşüyor. ABD örneği farklı, çünkü onların apayrı bir tarihi var. Ama bütün Latin Amerika ve diğer üçüncü dünya ülkelerine baktığınızda başkanlık sisteminin muazzam bir güç yoğunlaşmasına yol açıp diktatörlüğe götürdüğünü görürsünüz.

*"KüPE TAKTIğI İüİN DAYAK YİYEN GENüLER VAR"*

*2008'de Açık Toplum Enstitüsü için yaptığınız "Din ve Muhafazakarlık Ekseninde* 
*ütekileştirilenler" başlıklı araştırmanız çok tartışıldı ve eleştirildi...*

O araştırmada o kadar güzel bir tanı vardı ki; burada hem iktidara hem muhalefete sorunlu alanları göstermek, din-laiklik mücadelesinde neler yapılabileceğini önermek için bazı noktalar vardı. Ama liberal aydınlar ve cemaatler kıyameti kopardılar. Biz bunu bir uzlaşma metni olarak sunmuştuk ve bu bir izlenim değildi. üünkü biz insanlardan somut hikaye istedik ve o hikayeleri dinledik.

üocuk diyor ki; "Küpe taktığım için dayak yedim" ya da "Ramazan'da sokakta sigara içtim, dövüldüm". Ve biz kaç kere de söyledik, buradan bir genelleme yapılamayacağını. Biz diyemeyiz ki; Türkiye'nin bilmem ne kadarı şunu yapıyor. Ama doğudan-batıya tekrar eden ve çok benzer hikayeler varsa burada bir sorun var demektir. Devlet memurlarından, öğretmenlerden, hemşirelerden sürekli aynı şeyleri duyuyorsanız, toplumsal-politik bir sorun var demektir ve bir şeyler yapılmalıdır.

*"BüYLE GİDERSE TOPLUM AYRIşACAK"*

*Siz o araştırmanızın sonuçları üzerine başlayan tartışmaları "Düşünce hayatımızı ikiye bölmüş olan din, modernite ve laiklik konularında farklı görüşte olan kesimler arasında uzlaşı sağlanmasının ne denli güç olduğunun bir göstergesi" olarak okuduğunuzu belirtmiştiniz. Bugün de her tartışmada toplum ikiye bölünüyor. Tophane baskınında, Muhteşem Yüzyıl ve ucube tartışmasında, içki polemiğinde ve son olarak Arena'daki protesto olayında tartışmalar hep siyasi boyutlara taşındı ve kutuplaşma oluştu. Bunu neye bağlıyorsunuz? Türkiye'de toplum ayrıştı mı?*

Böyle giderse ayrışacak. Burada çok gergin ve polarize bir ortam var. Bu gerginliğin hep düşmesini bekliyorsunuz ama düşmüyor. 28 şubat sürecini hatırlayın. 'Postmodern darbe' dendi doğrudur ama toplumda da inanılmaz bir gerginlik vardı. Her Allah'ın günü televizyonlarda bombardıman şeklinde haberler vardı. Refah Partisi iktidarı toplumu gerdi. Erbakan çıkıyor "Biz geleceğiz ama kanlı mı olacak kansız mı?" diyor. Diğer taraftan biri çıkıyor Hac'da bağrını açıyor ve bağırıyor "şeriat gelecek" diye. Ama ortada fol yok yumurta yok. Bunlar sembolik çıkışlardı. Refah Partisi zaten politikalarında çok da radikal bir şeyler yapmadı. "Ortak Pazar'dan çıkacağız" dediler sonra vazgeçildi, "İsrail ile anlaşmalar iptal edilecek" dediler bir anlaşma daha yaptılar. Bir şey yapmadılar ama sembollerle çok oynadılar. 28 şubat süreci malesef orduyla çok bağlantılıydı ama halkta da büyük bir tepki vardı. Kendi gözlerimle gördüm, Ankara'da bir klasik müzik konserinde Avrupa'dan gelen bir şef 45 dakika boyunca konseri başlatamadı. Bütün salon ayağa kalkmış 45 dakika boyunca "Türkiye laiktir, laik kalacak" diye bağırıyor.

*"GERGİNLİğİ DüşüRMEK HüKüMETİN GüREVİ"*

*AK Parti de Refah Partisi iktidarı gibi gerginliği mi tırmandırıyor sizce?*

AK Parti bu gerginliği azaltacağı vaadiyle iktidara geldi ve ilk yıllarda insanlarda o umudu da doğurdu. AB'ye girmek istemesiyle, ılımlı ve demokrat söylemleriyle umut oldu. Fakat bakın oradan nerelere geldik. Aynı gerginlik bugün de tekrar yaşanıyor. Gerçekten de son derece kutuplaşmış bir toplum var. Birinin ak dediğine diğeri kara diyor. Bunun en büyük sorumlusu olarak da ben iktidarı görüyorum. üünkü onlar iktidardalar. Toplumun gerginliğini düşürmek hükümetlerin görevidir. Her seçimden sonra Başbakan çıkıp ılımlı konuşmalar yapıyor ve umutlanıyoruz ama 2-3 gün sürüyor bu ortam, 4. gün öyle bir şey yapıyor ki; yeniden ayrıştırıyor. Mesela "ucube" dediği heykelin Karşıya Belediyesi tarafından istendiğini belirtti ve "üok istiyorlarsa alıp götürsünler" dedi Başbakan. Sanki orası Türkiye toprağı değil. Bu sözlerden, "Orada zaten bu tür heykelleri beğenen acayip, ucube insanlar oturur" anlamı çıkabilir.

*"YüZDE 42 BAşBAKAN'I TELAşLANDIRDI"*

*Bu ayrışmayı iddia ettiğiniz gibi Başbakan yapıyorsa neden yapıyor olabilir?*

Bence yüzde 42 'Hayır'dan sonra bir telaşlandılar. Yüzde 42 az değil, halkın yarısı demek neredeyse. Parti içinde yetki verildi, bir şeyler oldu "Gidin bakalım bu kıyıların derdi nedir" diye bir araştırdılar. Ama sanırım anlayamadılar. Anlayamadıkları için de vazgeçildi, "Kalan sağlar bizimdir" hesabıyla. Vazgeçildiği noktada da tekrar o uyuşmaz politikaya geri dönüldü diye düşünüyorum.

*"YüZDE 42'DE MHP'NİN PAYI üOK AZ"*

*Yüzde 42 telaşlandırdı dediniz. Bu oyların sizce ne kadarı CHP oylarıydı?*

Bence çok önemli bir kısmı CHP oylarıydı. MHP oylarından 'Hayır' çıktığını ben zannetmiyorum.

*"TEK YOL AK PARTİ'NİN GİTMESİ"*

*Toplumdaki bu ayrışma nasıl son bulur, uzlaşma nasıl sağlanır?*

Bunun tek yolu AK Parti'nin bir daha tek başına iktidara gelmemesidir. Kim kiminle koalisyon yapar bilemem ama koalisyon olursa gerginlik düşer. Koalisyon hükümetlerini biz yıllar yılı "Karar alamıyorlar, iş yapamıyorlar" diye kötüledik. Ama bakıyorum MHP gibi bir parti bile Abdullah ücalan yakalandıktan sonra idamı kaldırmak için onay verdi. Tek başına iktidarda olsalar belki asarlardı. Koalisyonlar partileri yumuşamaya ve uzlaşmaya iter. AK Parti eğer yeniden çok yüksek bir oyla tek başına iktidara gelirse Türkiye için hiç hayırlı olmayacağını düşünüyorum. Kutuplaşma daha da artacaktır. üünkü orada inanılmaz bir güven gelecek. Yeni bir anayasa yapılacak. Halkın anayasası söylemiyle liberal-demokrat anlayışa uymayan birçok şey anayasaya girebilir. Ve de başkanlık siteminin de getirileceğini düşünüyorum. Bu Türkiye'nin demokrasisinin sonunu getirir. Ben zaten onun için siyasete girdim. Katkım olacaksa bu sürece katkım olsun diye düşündüm.

*"CHP TABANI PARTİ YüNETİMİNİN İLERİSİNDE"*

*Siyasete girme nedeninizi belirttiniz fakat sizin alışılmış CHP söyleminden farklı fikirleriniz var. Sayın Kılıçdaroğlu da eski CHP çizgisiniün dışına çıkan açıklamalar yapıyor zaman zaman. Yeni CHP değişim vaadediyor ama bu yeni söylemi CHP yönetimi tabanına nasıl anlatacak?*

Ben CHP tabanının çok katı olmadığı kanaatindeyim. Mesela benim 1999 ve 2006 yılında yaptığım iki araştırma var. İki araştırmada da CHP tabanı CHP yönetiminden daha liberal-demokrat, AK Parti tabanı ise AK Parti yönetiminden daha katı, tutucu, muhafazakar cevaplar verdiler. Hatta biz onu "CHP'nin tabanı CHP liderliğinin ilerisinde, AK Parti tabanı AK Parti liderliğinin gerisinde" diye yazmıştık. 2006'da yaptığımız araştırmada "Sizce Türkiye'nin sorunlarını askeri bir yönetim mi sivil bir yönetim mi daha iyi çözer" diye bir soru sorduk. CHP'liler "Sivil yönetim çözer" oranında AK Parti'lilerin çok önünde çıktı. Dolayısıyla bunlar da biraz hurafe. CHP tabanı dediğiniz aslında eğitimli, geniş bir orta sınıftır. Bu insanlar tutucu, her türlü yeniliğe karşı çıkan, vesayetçi insanlar değil. CHP'nin yeni politikaları henüz tam şekillenmedi ama nasıl şekillenirse şekillensin ben CHP tabanının buradan böyle büyük bir telaşa kapılıp oylarını geri çekeceği kanaatinde hiç değilim. Bütün yeni politikalar temel hak ve özgürlükler çerçevesinde anlatılabilir. Bütün bunlar CHP seçmenine bile anlatılamıyorsa zaten Türkiye'de kimseye anlatılamaz. üünkü ne AK Parti ne de MHP tabanlarının öyle çok da liberal, demokrat, dünyaya açık olduğu kanaatinde değilim. Araştırmalarda da zaten aynı sonuç çıkıyor.

*"RUHBAN OKULU AüILSIN, EKüMENİKLİK TANINSIN"*

*Siz mesela Ruhban Okulu'nun açılmasından yanasınız sanırım...*

Bence açılmalıdır. Zaten açıktı 1974'e kadar ve oradaki bir gürültü patırtıdan dolayı kapandı. ülkemizde Ortodoks bir kitle yaşıyor. Bu insanlar kendi rahiplerini kendileri yetiştirebilmelidir. Ekümeniklik de tanınmalı.

*Buna da geçmişte CHP yönetimi karşı çıkıyordu...*

Buna zaten neden karşı çıkılıyor ki? Roma'nın önemini Hristiyan dünyası için düşünsenize. Kent olarak çok önemli, çünkü Papa orada. Ne olur Ortodoks dünyasının ekümeniği İstanbul'da olsa. Zaten biz ister kabul edelim ister etmeyelim onlar öyle kabul ediyorlar.

*"CHP 'KüRT SORUNU SAVAşLA üüZüLüR' DEMİYOR"*

*Gelelim Kürt meselesine... Kılıçdaroğlu, çeşitli defalar Sivas'ın ötesini ihmal ettiklerini ve hatalarını anladıklarını, bundan böyle bölgeye daha fazla eğileceklerini ve oradaki halkla barışacaklarını söyledi. Fakat daha sonra kurultayda yaptığı konuşmada Kürt sorununa değinmedi ve bölgenin sorunlarını ekonomik temelde ele aldı. Bu söylemi de çokça eleştirildi. Siz de Kürt sorununun iktisadi tedbirlerle çözülebileceğine mi inanıyorsunuz? CHP'nin bu konudaki politikaları yeni dönemde nasıl olacak?*

Sezgin Tanrıkulu'yu MYK'ya almış olması çok çok önemli. Yeni dönemde CHP'nin Kürt politikası ne kadar şekillendi bunu bilmiyorum ama uğraşıldığını biliyorum ve mutlaka seçim beyannamesinde yer alacağına inanıyorum. Her şeyden önce CHP'nin pozisyonu "Bu iş ancak savaşla çözülür" noktasında değil. Bu işin mutlaka diyalogla çözülmesinden yana bir tavır var.

*"Kılıçdaroğlu bölgedeki sorunları iktisadi problem noktasına indirgiyor" şeklinde eleştiriler var...*

Tam olarak öyle bakıp bakmadığını ben de bilmiyorum. Partiye yeni katıldım ve kendisiyle konuşmuş da değilim. Ben de bir miktar medya üzerinden takip ediyorum. Bu aslında bütün sosyal demokrat partilerde var. Kimlik meselesine çok sıcak bakmıyorlar. Ben de aslında çok sıcak bakmıyorum. Kimlik olarak tanımlamak yanlış. Bunlar kimlik meselesinden çok temel hak ve özgürlük meselesidir. Siz eğer bir siyasi parti olarak ortaya çıkmışsanız sizin sorunları bu noktada ele almanız gerekiyor. Sayın Kılıçdaroğlu da doğru olanı yapıyor bana göre.

*"CUMHURİYET CADDESİ YAZISININ ALTINA KüRTüE DE YAZILSA NE OLUR Kİ?"*
*BDP'nin iki dil taleplerine nasıl bakıyorsunuz?*

Bu mesele Türkiye'yi şu noktada çok gerecek gibi gözüküyor. Ben müzakere sürecinde en tepeden başlamak yerine daha yapılabilir taleplerden başlanması gerektiğini düşünüyorum. Mesela Kürtçe'nin seçmeli dil olarak okutulması noktasında CHP'nin buna karşı çıkacağını sanmıyorum. Bundan 10 yıl sonra Türkiye öyle bir noktaya gelir ki; iki dil hak talebi olarak görülür ve gerçekleşir. Birtakım şeylere de ortalığı germeden ve yavaş yavaş başlamak lazım. İnsanların ana dilinde okuma-yazma öğrenmeleri son derece önemli bir hak. Sadece konuşmakla olmaz, ana dilimizde şiirler okumak, kitaplar okumak gerekir. Kültür böyle oluşur. Dolayısıyla Kürtler'in de hakkıdır kendi dillerindeki edebiyatı öğrenmek, üretmek. Zaten dil kursları serbest. Bu neden eğitim sisteminin içine girmesin? İsteyen seçmeli ders olarak Kürtçe'yi pekala alabilir. Liselerde Kürt Dili, Kürt Edebiyatı dersleri eklenebilir. üniversitelerde Kürt Enstütüleri arttırılabilir. Yani birtakım adımlarla bu sorunun zaman içinde çözülebileceğine inanıyorum ben.

*İki dile sıcak bakıyorsunuz yani...*

Ne olur Allah aşkına; Cumhuriyet Caddesi yazıyor, altına da Kürtçe yazsa... Kıyamet mi kopar? Bunu bölünüyoruz, Sevr hortluyor diye görmek yanlış. Asıl bu konularda adım atılmazsa Türkiye o zaman parçalanır.

*üzerklik konusu var bir de tartışılan...*

O kurultayda ben de vardım. Ben ve diğer birtakım gazeteciler, akademisyenler eleştirdik bu projeyi. Oradan demokrasi çıkacağı kanaatinde değilim ben. Tamamen halk popülüzmine dayalı, "en iyi kararı halk verir, köylerde bile halk meclisleri kuralım" gibi şeyler tarihte çok denendi ve korkunç diktatörlüklere yol açtı.

*"HüKüMET EKONOMİYİ İYİ YüNETTİ, ZENGİNLİK ARTTI"*

*Son olarak siyaset bilimci kimliğinize ve Türkiye'yi çok iyi okuyan bir isim olmanıza istinaden bir soru... AK Parti hangi dinamiklerle, nasıl 8 yıldır tek başına iktidarda?*

Buradaki en büyük faktör ekonomidir. Bu ekonomi politikalarını AK Parti başlatmadı, daha önce başladı. AK Parti çok akıllı davrandı ve o politikaları devam ettirdi. 2002'de devraldıklarında daha önceki birçok hükümetin yaptığı gibi popülist politikalara girişip, parayı har vurup harman savurup ekonomiyi rezil bir hale getirmediler. Milli Selamet'ten itibaren ortaya çıkan Anadolu sermayesi AK Parti döneminde çok güçlendi. Türkiye ekonomisi daha önce 3-5 büyük holdingle gidiyordu, onlara şimdi bir sürü holding katıldı. Kişi başına düşen gelirin artması ve zenginliğin artması bir gerçektir. üünkü Türk halkının en büyük sorunları her seferinde, bütün araştırmalarda ekonomi kökenli çıkıyor. Krize rağmen ekonomi büyüdü ve hükümet göstergeleri kötü götürmedi. Bir taraftan da kendine bağımlı bir fakir fukara kitlesi yarattı. Az önce bahsettiğim durumdan vazife çıkaranlar zenginleşti. Ayrıca liberaller büyük destek vererek de AK Parti hükümetinin meşruiyet kazanması anlamında çok önemli bir görev gördüler.

*"BAYKAL CHP'Sİ DEMOKRATİK DEğİLDİ"*

*Muhalefet eksikliği var mı size göre?*

Tabii muhalefet eksikliği de var. Muhalefet malesef bugüne kadar demokrat bir söylem tutturamadı.

*CHP de dahil mi buna?*

Evet bence eski, Baykal dönemi CHP'si de dahildir buna. Ben öyle düşünüyorum. Zaten bunları da daha önce söyledim ben. CHP de dahil muhalefet zayıf kaldı Türkiye'de.


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 24 Ocak 2011

----------


## bozok

*Yeni CHP'den Oscarlık "Ergenekon" Oyunları*


Yeni CHP'nin *"her tarladan bir tezek"* politikası, Silivri tutuklularının Haziran seçimlerinde milletvekili adayı yapılmama-yapılamamasıyla iyiden iyiye gülünç bir hal aldı. 

Düşünün, Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay'ın aday gösterilmesini Parti Meclisi'nde, Birinci "Ergenekon" davasının ilk günü duruşmaya gelip *"Bölge adına müdahil olmak istiyorum" diyen Sezgin Tanrıkulu'na oylattılar....*

Mahkemeden müdahillik talebinde bulunmuş olan Tanrıkulu, doğal olarak böyle bir örgütün "varlığına" baştan inanmaktaydı. Yine de lütfedip nezaket gösterdi ve _"Ergenekon kanlı bir terör örgütüdür, bu örgütün mensuplarını CHP listesinden nasıl aday göstermeye kalkışırsınız?"_ demek yerine-*ki CHP Parti Meclisi'nde bu sözlerin söyleneceği günler de yakındır-* olaya farklı yaklaşarak, "Böyle bir adaylık seçimde AKP'nin eline koz verir" gerekçesini öne sürdü. 

*Gerekçe, şık olduğu kadar akıllıcaydı da..*Zira bu yaklaşım, Cumhuriyetçi-Ulusalcı-Kemalist kesimde de yer yer kabul görmekte, hatta İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek gibi kimi tutuklular, Silivri'den bu şekilde çıkmayı reddetmekteydiler. *Fakat kaderin cilvesine bakınız ki üzerinde titizlikle düşünülmesi gereken bu mantıklı öneriyi dile getirmek, Ergenekon davalarına müdahil olmak isteyen Sezgin Tanrıkulu'na kaldı...*

Deniz Baykal genel başkanken, genel başkana ters düşüp de liste dışı kalmak gibi bir hataya düşmemek için neredeyse Silivri'de mesai yapmaya başlayan milletvekillerinin toplantıda ne söylediklerini bilmiyoruz. Herhalde akıllarından geçenin Tanrıkulu tarafından dile getirilmesi işlerine gelmiş, bu belayı böylece savuşturdukları için rahatlamışlardır. 

Konuyu Parti Meclisi'ne taşıma misyonunu üstlenmiş olan Süheyl Batum'a gelince..*O da kendince kurnaz bir siyasetçilik yoluna başvurdu; ne de olsa halkımız bu dilden anlıyordu.* Silivri tutuklularının aday yapılmasını isteyen tabanın arzusu görmezden gelinmemiş oldu. ünerinin Parti Meclisi'nde kabul görmeyeceğini Süheyl Batum da aslında çok iyi biliyordu ama konuyu gündeme getirmiş gibi yapmış olmak da gerekiyordu. *Güzel bir işbölümü yapıldı ve Süheyl'in attığı pası zarif bir kafa çıkışıyla karşılayan Sezgin topu ağlara taktı.* Süheyl Bey şu an "vicdanı rahat bir biçimde" Aslı Aytdıntaşbaş'a *"Ergenekon'u bırakalım, Anayasa'ya bakalım"* demeçleri veriyor. Allah muhabbetlerini arttırsın!

"Genel Başkan'ın, yani Gandi Kemal'in tavrı ne oldu?" diye soracak olursak, işte orası tam bir çorba..Aslında, Ergenekon sanıklarının aday gösterilmesi konusunda yaşanan tartışmalar, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nun "liderlik" tarzını, hatta çapını ortaya koyan yeni bir örnek oldu. 

Kemal Bey, bilindiği gibi baştan itibaren bu konuya pek de soğuk bakmadı; sorulara yeşil ışık yakan cevaplar verdi. En son Aralık ayı başında Bursalı gazeteci Yusuf Kotaman kendisine açıkça sordu. Kılıçdaroğlu'nun yanıtı yine yeşil ışıklıydı:

"Olumsuz olsaydı, hemen hayır derdim..."

Oysa hiç de söylediği kadar net bir politikacı değildi Kemal Bey, şark usÃ»lü kıvırmaları doğrusu iyi başarıyor, partiye doluşturduğu her soydan-her boydan insanlar arasında kıvrak danslar yapıyordu. O şartlarda Ergenekon sanıklarının milletvekili adayı yapılması fikrine set çekmek belli ki partinin halen omurgasını oluşturan Atatürkçüleri küstürmek anlamına geliyordu.

*Koy Sezgin Tanrıkulu'nu parti yönetimine o söylesin, değil mi? Böylece sen de "parti içi dengelere" müdahale etmeyen, "başarılı" bir lider olmuş olursun...*

*(*_Kılıçdaroğlu'nun siyaset tarzının Abdullah Gül ile çok uyumlu olduğunu daha önce yazmıştık. Sadece Abdullah Gül ile değil, Hilmi üzkök'le de son derece senkronize..."Var da diyemem, yok da diyemem..Kasaptaki ete soğan doğramam"...)_

Veya Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay'ın aday yapılmasına başta olumlu bakıyordu fakat ne olduysa oldu, partide bir takım rüzgarlar esmeye başladı ve Gandi Kemal de yana çekilmek zorunda kaldı; *olamaz mı?...*

Olur, her şey olur...

Bu durumda biz, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nun kulağına *birilerinin* taa Deniz Baykal düşürüldüğünden beri bir şeyler fısıldayıp durduğuna, onun da bu *"fısıldayıcıların"* istekleri doğrultusunda hareket ettiğine, *yani iplerinin görünmez birilerinin elinde olduğuna inanmaya başlayalım mı?* 

Kılıçdaroğlu'na fısıldayanlar her kimlerse, aynı güçler olması çok muhtemel bu kadrolar,Tayyip Erdoğan'a bile daha fazla kişisel inisiyatif hakkı tanıyor. 

*Kemal Bey hiç değilse bu durumu kıskanmalıdır...*

Tayyip Erdoğan olsa ne yapardı? 

Ya kimi aday yapıp yapmayacağının hesabını hiç kimseye vermez; ya da aday yapmama gerekçesi her ne ise, onu herkesin kafasına vura vura ve de bağıra bağıra söylerdi. *üyle partiye sonradan eklemlenmiş adamlara söyletip sisler bulvarında kaybolmazdı. Son sözü de kendisi söylemiş olurdu, liderliğini sorgulatmazdı...*

Netice itibarıyla, Silivri tutuklularının Haziran seçimlerinde CHP listelerinden aday gösterilme konusu kapanmış bulunuyor. Böyle bir adaylığın Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından seçim meydanlarında siyasi koz olarak kullanılacağı fikri kanımızca doğrudur; nitekim yandaş medyanın iştahı hemen kabardı. 

Doğu Perinçek'in Silivri'den gönderdiği mektupta yer alan, 

_"__Eğer vicdan varsa, eğer adalet duygusu varsa, eğer Türkiye sevgisi varsa, eğer tertibin üzerine gitmek varsa, Ergenekon tertibi cepheden göğüslenmelidir. Hakikat duygusu olan, korkmayan, başı dik aydınlarımıza ve yazarlarımıza sesleniyorum. İddianame ve kanıtlar çerçevesinde, diğer sanıklar da sizlerin suçsuz ilan ettikleriniz kadar suçsuzdur. Tertipçilerin esas hedef aldığı yurtseverlerle dayanışmadan korkan küçük hesapları bırakınız. Ergenekon davasında tekerleme haline gelen dört-beş sanıklık dayanışma listesini yırtınız. Eğer bu tertibi bozacaksak, Ergenekon davasının proleterleri durumundaki yurtseverlere yapılan zulme karşı çıkınız. Tertibi cepheden göğüsleyiniz. Sanıkları ayırmayınız"_ 

şeklindeki karşı çıkış da son derece onurludur. Keşke bu açıklama, CHP'nin adaylıkları reddetmesinden çok önce yapılsaydı...

Böyledir ama Yargıtay'ın "on yıl tutukluluk" cezası peşinen boyunlarına asılmış olan bu insanların, muhbirlik ve gizli tanıklık gibi ahlak dışı yöntemler dışında "bireysel kurtuluşlarına" kafa yormaktan da vazgeçilmemelidir. Sanıkların kişisel durumlarına ilişkin hukuki farklılıkların, çelişkilerin sonuna kadar üstüne gidilmeli, tek tek de olsa tahliyeler koparılmalıdır. 

Adaylıkların AKP'ye koz verecek olmasının doğruluğu, Tuncay üzkan gibi belagatı güçlü birinin Meclis'te olmasının kamuoyunu nasıl diri tutacağı gerçeğini de ortadan kaldırmıyor. Tuncay üzkan, tek başına bir siyasi parti gibi çalışıp Ergenekon yalanlarını her gün kamuoyunun gözüne sokabilirdi. 

_("Seçilseler bile AKP oylarıyla dokunulmazlıkları kaldırılırdı" hatırlatmasında bulunanlar da var ama Haziran seçimlerinden sonra nasıl bir Meclis aritmetiğinin ortaya çıkacağını bilmiyoruz..)_

*Hasılı, konu CHP açısından tamamen kapanmış da değildir*. şimdi seçim meydanında daha yaman bir çelişki ortaya çıkacak ki o da şudur: 

*Siz, Sezgin Tanrıkulu'nun, Binnaz Toprak'ın, ihtimal Kemal Derviş'in adlarının yer aldığı listelerle Atatürkçü ve Cumhuriyetçi kitlelerden nasıl oy isteyeceksiniz?*

*Kim hangi* _"değişime_*" soyunmuş olursa olsun, CHP'ye halen ağırlıklı olarak bu kitle oy veriyor, öyle değil mi?* 

Sonra, herşeyi göze almanıza rağmen, Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay, diyelim İzmir ve Antalya'dan bağımsız aday olurlarsa, bu iki kaledeki oylar bölünmüş olmayacak mıdır? _(üzkan ve Balbay'ın İzmir'den aday olmaları halinde seçmenden yüksek oranda oy alacaklarından emin olmak lazımdır)._

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ve kendisine akıl verenler işin bu yönünü düşünemediler mi? 

*Yoksa Tayyip Erdoğan'ın "İzmir'i fethetme planı" bu muydu?* 


*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / Açık İstihbarat / 27 Ocak 2011

----------


## bozok

*Ulusalcı(!) Süheyl Bey liboş ağzı ile askere çaktı!.* 


*Y-CHP harikalar yaratmaya devam ediyor, “Kaynak Kemal” her gün yeni vecizelerle gönülleri fethederken(!) kurmayları da kendisine layık olmaya yarışıyor!..*

*Düne kadar son ürün, Genel Başkan Yardımcılarından Süheyl Batum’un söyledikleriydi..*

*Bu muhterem Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne öyle bir giydirdi ki, bu kadar bodoslamasını ne AKP’den ne TSK düşmanı gazeteden ne de cemaat teorilerinden görmemiştik!..*

*Kendileri şöyle buyurdular..*

*“Koca bir askeri yıktılar, meğer kağıttan kaplanmış, biz bunu asker zannedermişiz, meğer ABD içini oymuş. O koca ağacı hop diye yıktılar.”*

Anlamaya çalışalım, bu sözlerin manası nedir?..

*Y-CHP, Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ile ne mesaj veriyor!?.*

*a) Asker bize arka çıkmadı, bu yüzden bi ot yapamadık, ayıp onlara!!*

*b) Bize TSK yanlısı diyorlardı ya,*
*artık demesinler biz de askere çakıyoruz işte!..*

Hangisi?.. Süheyl Beyefendinin 28 şubat askerine duruşu malum.. Kendileri belki de öyle bir asker duruşu özlemi içinde olabilirler..

Y-CHP konsepti de, askere paldır küldür dalmayı öngörmektedir.. Dolayısı ile, Bay Gnl bşk yrd bir taşla iki kuş da vurmak istemiştir belki!..

TSK’ya saldırmak hem mevcut siyasi rantiyenin, hem de mevcut siyaseti
düzenleyeen AB-ABD kıblesinin emridir zaten..

Kılıçdaroğlu Bey, siyasi umre gereği bulunduğu Almanya’da şöyle demiş..
*“Yeni CHP’de liberallere de yer var.. Liberallere şunu söylemek istiyorum:*

*‘Bizi hep eleştirdiniz. şimdi yeni CHP’ye biraz daha yakından bakın. Kim demokrasiyi özgürlükleri, kadın-erkek eşitliğini, temiz ve dürüst siyaseti samimi olarak istiyor? Yeni CHP’de niçin onlara da*
*yer olmasın?” (Kemal bey Liberalleri “demokrasiyi özgürlükleri, kadın-erkek eşitliğini, temiz ve dürüst siyaseti samimi olarak istiyenler” olarak görüyor*
*olabilir mi?!.)*

*Genel Başkan’ın Y-CHP’yi liberal*
*sulara sürme isteğini beyanına bakarak Süheyl Batum’un sözlerine mana* *verebilirsiniz..*

*Yetmezse, size Rand Corporation’un, Deniz Baykal devrilmeden üç ay* *önce hazırladığı rapordan başlıklar*
*sunabilirim..*

CIA denetiminde çalışan RAND Corporation, 2010 yılı başında, Amerikan Hava Kuvvetleri için bir rapor hazırladı.

Raporun adı: “Troubled Partnership: U.S.- Turkish Relations in an Era of Global Geopolitical Change” Türkçesi: “Sıkıntılı Ortaklık – Küresel Jeopolitik Değişim üağında Türk-Amerikan İlişkileri” Rapor, RAND’ın Avrupa Güvenliği Masası görevlisi Stephen Larrabee tarafından kaleme alınmış

*Amerika’nın Baykal ve CHP’yi suçladığı satır başları şöyle..*

*- Milliyetçi olmak*
*- Batı karşıtı bir siyaset izlemek*
*- Avrupa Birliği üyeliğini körü körüne savunmamak*
*- Türk ordusu ile iyi ilişkiler içinde*
*olmak..*

*İki maddeye dikkat.. Milliyetçilik ve TSK ile iyi ilişkiler..*

*Raporun 28. sayfasından..*

*“Türk demokrasisi, güçlü laik bir muhalif parti eksikliğinin sıkıntısını yaşamaktadır. Son yıllarda laik ana muhalefet partisi CHP, giderek dozunu arttıran milliyetçi ve Batı karşıtı bir siyaset izlemektedir. CHP, Türkiye’nin Avrupa Birliği’ne üyeliği davasına öncülük etmek yerine, AB’ye en şiddetli eleştirileri yapar hale gelmiştir ve Türk ordusunun maşası olmaktan biraz daha ötede olduğu izlenimini vermektedir. ”*

*Sözün özü, Genl Bşk ve yardımcısı kendilerini hidayete erdirecek yolu bulmuşlar, liberallere yağdanlık olarak hedefe ilerliyorlar..*

*GNL BşK Yardcısı da 28 şubat’ta selamladığı generallere olan hayranlığını “Dün dündür’e” terk etmiş..*

*Bugün teröre karşı dağda bayırda göğsünü silaha uzatmış askere “liberal ağzı” ile giydirme yapıyor..*

*Kim tutar sizi ey Y-CHP!!?*


*Behiç Kılıç /* İLKKURşUN / 8 şubat 2011

----------


## bozok

*CHP'ye Son Demeç Darbesini Tanrıkulu Vuracak*



Seçimlere bir kaç ay kala CHP'deki dağınıklık görüntüsü evlere şenlik._ "Her tarladan bir ot"_ prensibi ile oluşturulan vitrini Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nu kontrol etmekte hayli zorlandığı ve hatta kontrol edemediği gözleniyor. 

Bu dağınıklık tablosu da tabi gündem mühendisliği konusunda yabancı danışmanları sayesinde iyice pişmiş olan AKP'nin ekmeğine yağ sürüyor. 

Son olarak Süheyl Batum'un sözleri , CHP'nin uyumsuzluğunu bir kez daha ayyuka çıkardı.

Genelkurmay'ı yaklaşık 8 senelik bir gecikmeyle yeni idrak ettiği anlaşılan Süheyl Batum çok büyük bir tespit yaparcasına o sözleri sarfedince bu ülkede orduyu savunmak ta Bülent Arınç ve Mümtazer Türköne gibilerine kaldı. 

_"Bu paşalarla iyi ki savaşa girmemişiz"_ diyen Bülent Arınç...

_"Bu orduyu lağvedelim"_ diyen Mümtazer Türköne...

Kıyamet alameti olarak mı algılarsınız yoksa Genelkurmay'ın AKP'nin dümenine oturtulduğu Yeni Osmanlı projesinde artık hizaya geldiği olarak mı bilemeyiz. 

Ama başına çuval geçirilirken susan, her türlü hakareti yerken susan bir yapının Batum'un sözleri karşısında "kükremesine de" ancak tek bir şey denebilir...

_"Hadi oradan....siyasetin ta göbeğinde yeralıp, siyaset yapmayı yüzünüze gözünüze bulaştırırken neredeydiniz?"_

Sorun artık zaten Genelkurmay sorunu olmaktan çıkalı çok oldu. *Yeni sorun Yeni CHP sorunudur*. AKP karşısında inandırıcı, tutarlı bir siyaset üretemeyen ve AKP'nin yumuşak karnına değil sürekli nasırlaşmış uzuvlarına vuran CHP. 

Mustazaf derneğini ziyarete takarken; _"Van'da bakan üelik'in kardeşleri hakkında konuşulanları duysanız"_ diye genel başkan ağzından mırıldanıp bunun üzerine gitmeye cesaret edemeyen CHP...

AKP'nin ekonomi politikalarını eleştirip, AKP'nin ekonomi politikalarının mimarı Kemal Derviş'le danseden CHP...

"Ergenekon" davalarındaki sanıkları sahiplenip, daha sonra bu davalarda sanıklar aleyhine müdahil olmak isteyen Sezgin Tanrıkulu'nu parti üst yönetimine atayan CHP...

Hangi birini sayalım. 

Yeni CHP'yi kim dizayn ettiyse helal olsun. *Mahir Kaynak'ı sol muhalefetin başına lider olarak yerleştirme projesi çöktüğünden bu yana ne Mahir Kaynak'lar yetişti de saman altından haberimiz olmadı.* Ve bugün bu projenin artık iyice olgunlaştığını tahlil edebiliriz. 

Yeni CHP'den AKP'nin değirmenine su taşıyacak yeni salvolar bekleyin...

İsa Gök ve arkadaşları , Tunus ve Mısır'la gaza gelip, salondan sokağa ayaklanma çağrısı yaparak kendilerine güldürdüler ve Tayyip Erdoğan'a _"bunlar eşkiyalık peşinde"_ propagandası için malzeme sundular...

Süheyl Batum , o çok konuşan hali ile, AKP'yi orduyu savunur konuma getirmeyi başardı....

Sırada Sezgin Tanrıkulu var....

*Bu zattan da, seçim öncesinde zamanlaması çok iyi ayarlanmış bir şekilde gündeme bomba gibi düşecek bir söz bekleyin.* 

Bu öyle bir söz olacak ki, kıyı bölgelerindeki CHP tabanından insanları MHP 'ye ve yine CHP'yi dizayn edenler tarafından yedekte tutulan bir kaç "ulusalcı" görünümlü marjinal partiye kaydıracak. Tabi bu da AKP'ye yarayacak. 

Bu öyle bir söz olacak ki; parti içindeki farklı fay hatlarını birbirleri ile karşı karşıya getirip , parti içindeki çalkantıyı seçim öncesinde arttırıp,_ "bu CHP'den bir halt olmaz"_ psikolojisini pekiştirecek. 

*İçimizden bir ses de zaten Barzanici kanada yakın Sezgin Tanrıkulu'nun bu partiye monte edilmesinin sebebinin seçimler öncesinde yaratacağı CHP'ye oy kaybettirecek bu tartışma olduğunu söylüyor.* 

Kim dizayn ettiyse CHP'ye helal olsun. Siz bu işi biliyorsunuz arkadaşlar. Mahir Kaynak'tan bu yana tecrübelerinize tecrübe katmışsınız belli. 

Devletin partisi AKP'yi, devletin muhalefeti CHP ile destekleyip kitlelere sergilediğiniz bu siyaset parodisine devam edeceksiniz. Türkiye'de siyaseti devletin ve içindeki çatışmaların birebir uzantısına dönüştürmenin bu ülkenin ufkunu körelttiğini istediğimiz kadar yazalım, boş. 

Kemal Bey'in yanında siz, Devlet Bey'in yanında siz, Ahmet Bey'in yanında siz, Tayyip Bey'in yanında siz. Bu gidişle bu millet hep size oy atacak. Bazı salaklar da halkı isyana çağırmaya devam edecek. 

*Açık İstihbarat /* 8 şubat 2011

----------


## bozok

*Kemal Bey; Ağzından üıkanı Kulağın Duyuyor mu?*





Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu İngiltere turunda yine bir dizi inci döktürmüş. Bu sözler CHP'ye mevcut iktidara karşı bir alternatif oluşturması yönünde ümit bağlayanların gözlerini faltaşı gibi açacak cinsten.

*Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nun , Tayyip Erdoğan'ın soldan rektifiye edilmiş bir versiyonu olma yolunda bir hedefi mi var diye düşünmeden edemiyor insan.* Anlaşılan, Kılıçdaroğlu bu sözlerin karşısına nasıl çıkacağını kestiremiyor.

Libya'da yaşananlara NATO'nun müdahil olma olasılığı ile ilgili Tayyip Erdoğan'ın _"NATO'nun ne işi var orada?"_ sözleri Tayyip Erdoğan'ın ağzından çıkmasa bir anlam ifade edebilirdi.

*Erdoğan'ın ağzından çıkan her söz gibi ilkesel bir duruş değil konjonktürel bir pozisyon alışı temsil ettiği için*, Kıbrıs'a AB'nin her türlü müdahalesine izin veren, Türkiye'yi ABD üssüne çevirecek tezkere için canla başla çalışan bir Başbakanın bu sözlerini ciddiye almıyoruz.PKK ile kendisi başedemediğini itiraf edercesine, Kandil'de NATO ile işbirliğine yaptığı göndermeleri de unutmuyoruz.

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nu ise bütün hayalkırıklıklarına rağmen ciddiye almak istiyoruz fakat kendisi her geçen gün bu çabayı zorlaştırıyor.

Libya ile ilgili Tayyip Erdoğan'a verdiği cevap yeni bir hayal kırıklığı.

Bakın Kılıçdaroğlu hiç bir ülkeye dışarıdan bir müdahaleyi doğru bulmadıklarını belirttikten sonra "ama"sını nasıl ortaya koyuyor : 

_''Ama uluslararası camianın duyarlılıklarıyla, olayların çıktığı ülkedeki halkın talepleri örtüşürse yeni gelişmeleri beklemek doğaldır. İnsanların öldürülmesine 21. yüzyılda insanlar seyirci kalmazlar, baskıcı rejimler olmamalıdır. Demokrasi, insan hakları özgürlükler herkesin hakkıdır. Yoksa gidilip müdahale edilsin ya da edilmesin, bu konuda görüş bildirmek için çok erken.''_

*Kılıçdaroğlu'nun bu sözleri, Batı tarafından Türkiye'nin boynuna dolanan ve her an çekilmesi muhtemel İkiz Yasalar ilmiğinden haberdar olmadığını gösteriyor.* Hani şu _"halklara kendi kaderlerini belirleme hakkını"_ veren ve DSP-ANAP-MHP koalisyonu sırasında hazırlıkları yapılan ve AKP hükümeti tarafından onaylanan uluslararası yasaları kastediyoruz.

_(İkiz yasalarla ilgili Prof. Dr. üetin Yetkin'in_ "Hukuk Planında Türk Devleti'nin Tasfiyesi"_ başlıklı yazısını okuyabilirsiniz)_

İkiz yasaların, _"Ekonomik , Sosyal ve Kültürel Haklara İlişkin Uluslararası Sözleşme"_ başlıklı olanının 1. maddesi şöyle der : 

*“Bütün halklar kendi kaderlerini tayin etme hakkına sahiptirler. Bu hak gereğince halklar, kendi siyasal statülerini özgürce kararlaştırırlar….”*

Kemal Bey diyor ki...

_"Halkın talepleri ile uluslararası camianın duyarlılıkların"_ 

kesiştiği noktada _"yeni gelişmeleri"_ beklemenin doğal olduğunu vurguluyor.

Kemal Bey'in söylediklerini kulağı duyuyor mu?

"Uluslararası kamuoyu" olarak pazarlanan Batının egemen güçleri ile, "Kürt Halkı" olarak pazarlanan ayrılıkçı teröristlerin duyarlılıkları ve çıkarları yıllardır kesişiyor. 

*Batı bir gün güneydoğudaki ortamı Libya'da karıştırdığı gibi karıştırırsa bu sözleri Kemal Bey'in önüne koyarsa ne diyecek.* 

_"Siz halkların taleplerinin yerine getirilmesinden sözetmiştiniz. Hatta bu noktada NATO'nun müdahale etmesine karşıyım diyemeyeceğinizi belirtmiştiniz"_ 

derlerse Kemal Bey ne cevap verecek?

CHP başkanı seçildiği gün çıkan gömlek polemiğinde olduğu gibi

_"Arkadaşlar benim için o gömleği seçmişler, farkında değildim"_ 

mi diyeceksiniz Kemal Bey.

Sürekli başkalarının seçtiği gömlekle siyaset bir noktaya kadar. 

Batıya _"onu sevme beni sev"_ diyerek nereye kadar?


*Açık İstihbarat /* 1 Mart 2011

----------


## bozok

*Gürsel… Sen kime hizmet ediyorsun?*


Son yerel seçimlerden önce, parti tüzüğüne ve programına aldırmadan, “kara çarşaf açılımı”nı hayata geçiren dönemin İstanbul İl Başkanı, bugünün CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gürsel Tekin, şimdi de genel seçimlere sadece üç ay kala parti programını deyim yerindeyse yırtıp attı!

İktidara yakınlığıyla bilinen bir televizyon kanalına çıktı ve şunları söyledi:

“Bizim gündemimizde yok ama başörtülü milletvekili adayı olabilir. Anayasal sorun var mı; onu bilmiyorum. Bu görüş, Gürsel Tekin olarak benim kişisel görüşümdür. Başörtülü milletvekilinin benim için hiçbir sakıncası yok. Meclis’e başörtülü gelene, Merve Kavakçı’ya yapılan muameleyi yapmayız. Zorluk çıkarmayız.”

Bu sözlerin ciddiye alınacak bir tarafı yok… O kadar yok ki; kahvehanede söyleseniz, “He valla” diye itibar eden çıkmaz!

Yine de “değerlendirmeye” çalışalım:

***

1) Gürsel Tekin, “Bizim gündemimizde yok ama başörtülü milletvekili adayı olabilir. Anayasal sorun var mı; onu bilmiyorum” derken hem hüküm koyuyor; hem de aklınca açık kapı bırakıyor.

Ben daha net söyleyeyim: Evet, türbanlı bir kadın, milletvekili adayı olabilir. Bunda hiçbir sakınca yok… Ama eğer o aday; milletvekili seçilirse, Meclis’e girdiği andan itibaren, türbanını ya da başörtüsünü çıkarmak zorundadır.

Gürsel Tekin gibi yıllarını siyaset yaparak geçirmiş ve CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcılığı‘nı üstlenmiş bir kişinin, “Anayasal sorun var mı; bilmiyorum” demesi, (kendimi kontrol ederek yazıyorum) en azından ayıptır! Bilmiyorsan; açarsın yasaları ya da anayasayı bakarsın! Hadi; onu da yapmadın, Anayasa Mahkemesi‘nin kararlarına göz atman yeter!

2) Anayasa Mahkemesi, Fazilet Partisi’nin kapatılması davasıyla ilgili olarak 22 Haziran 2001 tarih ve 2001/2 sayılı kararında, bu partinin “laiklik karşıtı eylemlerin odağı” olduğuna hükmetti. Bunu yaparken de Meclis’e türbanıyla giren ve yemin eden Merve Kavakçı’nın bu eylemini, “öncelikli gerekçe” olarak gördüğünü açıkladı. Hem partiyi kapattı; hem de Merve Kavakçı’ya beş yıl süreyle siyaset yasağı koydu! Ve Yüce Mahkeme; bu kararı; Sacit Adalı, Haşim Kılıç gibi türbana sempatiyle bakan üyelerinin de katılımıyla OY BİRLİğİ’yle aldı.

O günden bu yana da bu konuda yasalarda ve Anayasa’da hiçbir değişiklik yapılmadı!

CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı’nın, bu açık gerçeği “bilmemesi” mümkün mü?

3) Kavakçı, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin kendisiyle ilgili kararını Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’ne götürdü. AİHM, 5 Nisan 2007 tarih ve 71907/01 sayılı kararında; Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni haklı buldu ve başvuruyu reddetti!

4) Gelelim, “Bu görüş, Gürsel Tekin olarak benim kişisel görüşümdür. Benim için başörtülü milletvekilinin hiçbir sakıncası yok. Meclis’e başörtülü gelene, Merve Kavakçı’ya yapılan muameleyi yapmayız” saçmalığına:

ünce, “Benim kişisel” görüşüm deyip hemen arkasından, “Meclis’e başörtülü gelene Merve Kavakçı’ya yapılanı yapmayız” dersen; en azından çok büyük bir çelişkiye düşmüş olursun!

Madem bu sadece senin görüşün, o zaman CHP’nin Meclis’te nasıl davranacağına da sen karar veremezsin! Bu yetki CHP’nin yetkili kurullarına aittir ve senin de sadece 1 oyun var!

***

Unutma ki o parti, koca Baykal’a kalmadı; Gürsel Tekin!
Sen de bugün var, yarın yoksun!

Koca partinin tüzüğünü, programını, genel başkanını, yetkili kurullarını ve her şeyden önce üyeleriyle seçmenini yok sayarak, aklına estiği gibi “politika” dayatamazsın!

Dayatmaya çalışırsan başlıktaki sorunun da muhatabı olursun:
“Sahi, sen kime hizmet ediyorsun?"


*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 25 Mart 2011

----------


## bozok

*Bu Tanrıkulu CHP'yi Daha üok Zor Durumda Bırakır*


KP'nin politikaları neticesinde şımarıklıkta zirve yapan ve mazlumluktan zalimliğe hızla yolalan terör destekli siyasetçi tayfasının son günlerde bir çok küstahlığına şahit oluyoruz. 

Son olarak BDP'li Sabahat Tuncel'in bir komiseri tokatladığını gördük. *Kendisine yumurta atan gençlere tekme tokat girişen polisin, kendisine tekme tokat girişenlere karşı yumurta kadar hareketsiz kalması gözlerden kaçmıyor.* 

Her konuda esip gürleyen Tayyip Erdoğan'ın; kendisine ve partisine açıkca küfreden ve meydan okuyan Osman Baydemir gibi isimler karşısındaki suskunluğundan cesaret alanlar gemi iyice azıya almış durumda. 

Bunun son örneği canlı yayında Beyaz TV'de Rasim Ozan Kütahyalı ve Mehmet Faraç'ın üzge üzsağman'ın moderatörlüğünde katıldıkları Basın Kulisi programında yaşandı. 

CHP içindeki dengelerin ve son OdaTV bağlantılı olaylar üzerine gündemin değerlendirildiği programda, eski Cumhuriyet gazetesi yazarı Mehmet Faraç, CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcılarından Sezgin Tanrıkulu'nun PKK'nın avukatlığını yapması ile ilgili değerlendirmelerde bulundu. 

Bu sözler üzerine, programa bağlanan Sezgi Tanrıkulu , Mehmet Faraç'ı canlı yayında açıkca tehdit etti. 

Tanrıkulu'nun ; 

*"Benim bulunmadığım ortamlarda benim hakkımda konuşamazsın.Benim bulunduğum ortamda konuşamazsın.Konuşursan konuşamazsın"*

şeklindeki sözleri stüdyodaki katılımcılarda şaşkınlık yaratırken, Sezgin Tanrıkulu, hiç kimsenin kendisinin olmadığı ortamlarda kendisi ile ilgili konuşamayacağı gibi garip ve demokratik kişiliğini ortaya koyan tezi tekrarlayıp durdu. 

Faraç'ın _"siz beni tehdit mi ediyorsunuz?"_ sorusunu geçiştiren Tanrıkulu, programı izlemediğini arkadaşlarının uyarısı üzerine bağlandığını ve kendisinin bir avukat olarak savunduğu insanlar üzerinden imalar yapılamayacağını söyledi. 

*Tanrıkulu'nun bu sözleri üzerine Mehmet Faraç; Tanrıkulu'nun kendisini tehdit ettiğini ve bunun* *CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı koltuğunda oturan birisine yakışmadığını belirtti.* 

Rasim Ozan Kütahyalı ise Sezgin Tanrıkulu'nun tavrına şaşırdığını fakat Tanrıkulu'nun kendisi hakkında kendisinin bulunduğu ortamlarda konuşulması yolundaki isteğini haklı bulduğunu belirtti. 

Kendilerini "demokrasi" şampiyonu ilan eden bu zihniyetlerin bu tezi geçerli olduğu takdirde , her tartışma programında konuşulacak kişilerin önceden listesinin verilerek, onların da programa davet edilmesi ve gelmedikleri takdirde haklarında konuşulmaması gerekiyor. 

*Tanrıkulu gibiler yeni kavram travestileri ve tehdit ile bu ülkede dokunulmazlıklarını küstahça arttırmaya devam ediyor.* 

CHP'yi zor durumda bırakacak demeçlerin seçim yaklaştıkça artacağını ve CHP'ye bu konuda en büyük darbeyi Tanrıkulu'nun vuracağı konusunda daha önce uyarmıştık. _(Bkz : CHP'ye Son Demeç Darbesini Tanrıkulu Vuracak)_ 

CHP'nin bu açık tehdit ve küstahlık karşısında nasıl bir tavır alacağı merak konusu. 


*Açık İstihbarat* / 22 Mart 2011

----------


## bozok

*Ah CHP, vah CHP!*


2 Nisan 2011

CHP aday adaylarının sol yumrukları havada fotoğraflarına bayılıyorum doğrusu!
üok eğlenceli!

Hele bazı aday adaylarının afişlerine, broşürlerine ise bitiyorum.

ğTam bağımsızlıkğ, ğsolğ, ğemekğ vurgulu sloganların yazılı olduğu gazete ilanları hem gülümsetiyor, hem de üzüyor beni.

***

Nereden çıkarıyorum bunları sizce?

Uyduruyor muyum?

Hayır.

Son aylarda CHPğyi izliyorum. Gazete haberleri ve Kılıçdaroğluğnun demeçleri epeyce veri oluşturuyor zaten.

CHP beş kişilik bir ekip gönderdi ABDğye. Seçime iki buçuk ay kala. Genel başkan yardımcıları Osman Korutürk, Umut Oran, Faik üztrak ve Gülsün Bilgehan, bir de eski Washington büyükelçilerinden Faruk Loğoğlu.

CHP 2002′den beri ilk kez Washingtonğda boy gösteriyor.

***

Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Korutük, ABD yetkililerine şöyle diyor: ğCHP bugüne kadar hep ulusalcı, AB ve ABD karşıtı algılandı. Ama biz yeni CHPğyiz, dünyaya açığız. Her yere gidiyoruz, herkesle temasa açığız. Türkiyeğdeki hükümete alternatif olduğumuzu söylemek için her yere gideceğiz. ABD ile sorunlu geçen son 10 yılın ardından yeni bir ilişki geliştirmek istiyoruz.ğ

ğABD karşıtı değilizğ demeye getiriyor Korutürk.

Ne güzel değil mi?

***

ünemli Yahudi gruplardan Bğnai Bğrithğin yöneticileri ile kapalı bir toplantıda bir araya gelen CHP heyeti, ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığığndan Tina Kaidanow ve Nancy McEldowney ile de görüşüyor.

Büyük Ortadoğu Projesiğnin teorisini ve yol haritasını oluşturan ekiplerden icazet almaya çalışan bir CHP, size ne anlatıyor?

Kılıçdaroğlu adeta, BOPğun eşbaşkanlığını Tayyip Erdoğanğdan devralmaya çalışıyor!

Ne harika değil mi?

***

ABDğde yoğun bir trafiği var CHPğlilerin.

Yoğun trafik nedeniyle iki gruba ayrılan CHPğlilerden Faruk Loğoğlu ve Gülsün Bilgehan, ABD Başkan Yardımcısı Joe Bidenğın Ortadoğu danışmanı Kürt asıllı Hero Mustafa ile bir araya geliyor.

Hatta CHPğliler görüşmede, Kılıçdaroğlu için yakında Irakğa bir ziyaret planlandığını anlatıyorlar.

Tayyip Erdoğan Barzaniğyle görüştü, Kılıçdaroğluğnun başı kel mi?

AKP ne yaparsa, CHP rol çalmaya çalışıyor adeta.

Ne muhteşem değil mi?

***

CHP heyeti ABDğde bu işlerle uğraşırken, Kılıçdaroğlu da boş durmuyor.
Son bir haftadır verdiği demeçlere dikkat çekmek isterim.

şunları diyor Kılıçdaroğlu:

ğIrakğın işgali Kuzey Irakğta PKKğyı güçlendirdi. Bu gelişme de Amerikan karşıtlığının yükselmesine neden oldu. AKP, günümüzde Amerikağya karşı ikiyüzlü bir politika izlemektedir. İç politika emelleri doğrultusunda kamuoyunu Amerika aleyhine kışkırtmıştır.ğ

Vah vahğ

Kemal Beyğin üzüldüğü şeye bak!

Türkiyeğdeki ABD karşıtlığından rahatsızmış Kemal Bey!

***

Başka ne diyor Kemal Bey:

ğAvrupa Birliği, NATO ile birlikte Avro-Atlantik camiasının temel direkleridir. Türkiye bu camianın vefalı bir üyesi olagelmiştir ve kararlılıkla öyle kalmalıdır. AKP ise Avro-Atlantik camiası üyeliğinde kendini evinde hissetmemektedir.ğ

Vay beee!

Aday adayları ğtam bağımsızlıkğ, ğdevrimcilikğ ayaklarıyla, sol yumruk havada poster poster, afiş afiş sokakları donatırken, Kılıçdaroğlu Kemal Beyğin dediklerine bak sen!

***

Bitmedi, bitmedi.

Geçen hafta TBMMğde Libyağya asker gönderilmesi konusunda ğucu açık tezkereyeğ şakır şakır oy verdi CHPğli mebuslar.

Ne demek ğucu açıkğ tezkere?

ğUcu açıkğ tezkereyle, Libyağya sadece deniz kuvvetlerinin değil, gerektiği taktirde hava ve kara kuvvetlerinin de gönderilmesi mümkün oluyor.

Libyağya asker gönderilmesini öngören tezkeredeki ğçok boyutlu katkığ ifadesi, deniz kuvvetlerinin yanı sıra hava ve kara birliklerini de kapsıyor.

Libyağdaki emperyalist ABD işgaline CHPğden tam destek!

CHP, resmen AKPğden rol çalarak iktidara gelmeye çalışıyor!

AKPğyle aslında ğruh ikiziğ olduğunu böylece kanıtlıyor!

Bunu görmemek mümkün mü?

***

Genel Başkan Danışmanı ve Parti Meclisi üyesi Faruk Loğoğlu da, ğYeni CHP olarak, yeni bir Türkiye yaratmak istedikleriniğ söylüyor ABDğde.

Nasıl bir Türkiye yaratmak istedikleri belliğ

Zira CHPğlilerin ğümerğ diyecekleri, ağızlarını büzüşlerinden belli!

***

Peki CHP kurultayında, mitinglerde Che Guevara ve Deniz Gezmiş posteri açan iyi niyetli CHPğliler ne düşünüyor acaba?

Bir aldatılmışlık hissi, bir ihanete uğramışlık duygusu?

Hangisi acaba hangisi?


*Ahmet üınar*
Haber Ekspres

*İLKKURşUN*

----------


## bozok

*CHP’de Gülen’i eleştirmek yasak!*


2 Nisan 2011

Geçtiğimiz Cuma günü Meclis’te yaptığı konuşmada İmamın Ordusu isimli kitabın toplatılması ile ilgili Gülen cemaatini eleştiren CHP Mersin Milletvekili İsa Gök’e Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’ndan eleştiri geldi.

25 Mart Cuma günü Meclis’te bir konuşma yapan CHP Mersin Milletvekili İsa Gök, gazeteci yazar Ahmet şık’ın İmamın Ordusu isimli basılmamış kitabının imha edilmesi operasyonu ile ilgili “Fethullah Gülen’in emniyet teşkilatında örgütlendiğini ve araştırmacı bir gazetecinin emniyet teşkilatı içindeki Fethullahçı yapılanmayı deşifre ettiğini” belirtmiş ve “Belki bundan sonra yargıdaki Fethullahçı çeteni deşifresi olacaktı” demişti.

İsa Gök’ün sözlerine o gün AKP Grup Başkanvekili Bekir Bozdağ sert tepki göstermiş ve Meclis kürsüsünden Fethullah Gülen’e övgüler düzerek “Gülen kıymetli bir değerdir” demişti. Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç da İsa Gök’ün sözlerini “densizlik” olarak değerlendirerek kızmıştı.

İsa Gök’e bir eleştiri de partisinin genel başkanından geldi. Gazetelerin ekonomi yazarları ile yaptığı toplantının ardından gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlayan CHP lideri Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, ‘yeni CHP’de artık, tıpkı laiklikten bahsetmek gibi, Gülen cemaatini eleştirmenin de yasak olduğunu söylemiş oldu.

Kılıçdaroğlu, İsa Gök’ün Gülen cemaati ile ilgili sözlerini şöyle eleştirdi:

“Parlamento’daki tartışmaların belli kişiler hedef alınarak eleştirilmesini doğru bulmuyorum. Orada (Meclis’te) iktidar partisinin icraatları eleştirilir.”

Kılıçdaroğlu, İmamın Ordusu kitabının dün internetten yayınlanmasına ilişkin sorulara da kitapta cemaat hakkında dile getirilmiş gerçeklerden bahsetmek yerine Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün “10 bin satacak kitap şimdi 100 satılacak” sözlerini hatırlatarak yanıt verdi. Kılıçdaroğlu, “sanırım en güzel yanıtı Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı verdi” dedi.

SoL


*İLKKURşUN*

----------


## bozok

*AYSEVER ERGENEKON SANIKLARINA KARşIğ*



CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, gerek yurtiçi gerekse başta Brüksel olmak üzere yurtdışı temaslarının neredeyse tamamında Türkiyeğde basın özgürlüğü konusunda yaşanan sıkıntıları sürekli gündemde tutuyor. Sayıları günden güne artan tutuklu gazetecilerin durumlarının yanı sıra, Türkiyeğde gazeteler ve gazeteciler üzerinde mesleklerini yapmalarını engelleyen baskıları da her fırsatta dünyaya anlatma çabasında.

Hafta içinde, gazetemiz yazarı Bekir Coşkun ile eşi Andree Coşkunğun ev sahipliği yaptığı yemeğe eşi Selvi Kılıçdaroğlu ile birlikte katılan CHP lideri, AB ülkelerinin büyükelçileriyle daha geçen hafta yaptığı iki saatlik görüşmede yine tutuklu gazetecilerin durumunu ayrıntılı olarak anlattığını aktardı.

Gazeteci Ahmet şıkğın basılmamış kitabının imhası yönündeki yargı kararını da büyükelçilerin gündemine getirmiş. Avrupalı diplomatların Türkiyeğdeki gelişmeleri nasıl değerlendirdiğine ilişkin ilginç bir gözlemini de bizlerle paylaştı:

ğBaşbakan Erdoğanğın ğyargı bize karışmasınğ sözlerini aktardığımda, diplomatlar yüzlerindeki gülümsemeyi gizlemeye çalışmadılar bileğğ

***

Kılıçdaroğlu ile yaklaşan seçimler ve CHPğnin kampanyasını da konuşma fırsatı bulduk. üncelikle ellerine ulaşan kamuoyu yoklamalarının yorumunu yaptı:

ğAKP iniş trendinde, CHP ise çıkış. Seçime iki aydan biraz fazla süre var. Halka yapacaklarımızı, politikalarımızı, projelerimizi anlattıkça aradaki fark kapanacak.ğ

CHPğnin ğaile sigortasığ ve ğbedelli askerlikğ projeleriyle ğtaşeronlaşmaya karşığ duruşunun bu farkın kapanmasında etkili olduğunu söyledi. Yeni söylemlerinin etkisini gösteren birkaç örneği de bizimle paylaştı. Emeklilerin ekonomik durumlarının iyileştirilmesi yönünde CHPğnin atacağı adımları anlattıkça o kesimde CHPğye ilgi ğyüzde 15ğ artış göstermiş. 
Benzer biçimde, ana hedef kitlesi gençlere yönelik projelerini açıkladıktan sonra, CHPğnin internet sitesinde en fazla tıklanan ğGençlerğ ile ilgili bölüm olmuş.

Kampanya 24 Nisanğda Samsunğdan başlayacak. Bekir Ağabey ğKurtuluş Savaşığnı andırıyorğ deyince Kılıçdaroğlu ğArkadaşlar programı öyle yapmış. İzmirğde son miting ile bitiriyoruzğ diyerek benzetmeyi doğruluyor.

***

Partisinin seçim stratejisiyle ilgili her türlü ğkritik kararğ öncesinde küçük ölçekli kamuoyu yoklamaları yaptırıyor CHP lideri. Kampanyasının belkemiğini oluşturan ğaile sigortasığ toplumun yüzde 72ğsi tarafından bilinir durumdaymış. Ancak bu rakamı yeterli görmeyen CHP lideri, kalan yüzde 28ğe de ulaşmanın yollarını arıyor.

Siyasi kampanyaların bilinen ilkesi vardır: ğHalka mesaj vermek ğçivi çakmakğ gibidir. Temel mesajı sürekli tekrarlamak gerek.ğ

O yüzden mitinglerde, çıkacağı talk-show programlarında, gazete ve televizyon ilanlarında aile sigortasını ısrarla anlatmaya kararlı.

***

Tüm siyasi partiler gibi CHPğde de büyük gün 11 Nisan. Aday listeleri o gün YSKğye teslim edilecek. Kılıçdaroğlu bu konuya ilişkin soruları partisinin yetkili organlarıyla görüşüp karara bağlamadığı için yanıtsız bıraktı. Ancak parti içindeki tartışmalar CHP liderinin iki önemli kararla karşı karşıya olduğu yönünde:

Birincisi Ergenekon davası kapsamında tutuklu ya da tutuksuz yargılanmakta olan aday adaylarının durumu. Partide Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Süheyl Batumğun başını çektiği bir grup yönetici, ayrım yapılmaksızın başvuruda bulunan Ergenekon sanıklarının tümüne listelerde yer verilmesinin CHPğnin hukuksuzluklara karşı mücadelesinin gereği olduğu görüşünde.

Meslektaşımız da olan Parti Meclisi üyesi Enver Aysever gibi isimler ise ğTüm adaylar yerine Mustafa Balbay gibi simge haline gelmiş ismin listeye konması, ancak CHPğnin bu davalardaki haksızlıkları dile getirmeye devam etmesiğ görüşünde. MYK ve Parti Meclisiğnde yapılacak tartışmalarda orta yol bulunarak ğsınırlı sayıda Ergenekon sanığının aday gösterilmesiğ sonucu çıkabilir.

***

Kılıçdaroğluğnun vereceği ikinci önemli karar ise CHP listesinde, geçmişte DP, AP, DYP ve ANAP çizgisinde siyaset yapmış isimlere yer verip vermeyeceği. Aysever gibi düşünen bazı isimler CHP liderine partiyi sol çizgide tutması gerektiği telkininde bulunuyor. Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gürsel Tekinğin başını çektiği bir grup yönetici ise AKPğye karşı başarının yolunun merkez sağ oyları CHPğye çekmek olduğu görüşünde.

Kılıçdaroğlu da daha önceki demeçlerinde bu görüşe daha yakın durduğunun sinyallerini vermişti. Merkez sağ oyların güçlü olduğu Bursa, Balıkesir ve bazı Karadeniz illerinde tabanı olan merkez sağ siyasetçilere CHP listelerinde yer verilmesi çok güçlü olasılık.


Utku üakırözer

http://www.ilk-kursun.com/2011/04/ay...klarina-karsi/

URL: http://www.turkcelil.com/?p=14833

----------


## bozok

*YENİ CHP şAşIRTIYOR KUşOğLU: TEKKE VE ZAVİYELER YENİDEN AüILMALI*

 
PAZARTESI, 25 NISAN 2011 13:15

İç ve dış politikadaki çıkışları ile tartışma yaratan "yeni CHP"den, şaşırtan bir açıklama daha geldi. Dün Zaman gazetesine konuşan CHP Parti Meclisi üyesi Bülent Kuşoğlu, tekke ve zaviyelerin kapatılmasını eleştirdi. 1925 yılında çıkan ve devrim yasaları arasında bulunan kapatma sonucu toplumun yozlaştığını savunan Kuşoğlu; cemaatlere karşı olmanın, dünyayı tanımamaktan kaynaklandığını ileri sürdü.

BüLENT KUşOğLU / CHP PM üYESİ

"Bunlar irtica yuvaları!" Yok öyle bir şey. Tam tersine kültür yuvaları. Tekke ve zaviyeler birer üretim yeridir. Bunun çok iyi anlaşılması lazım. Oralarda insan yetiştirilirdi, oralar eğitim ve kültür kurumlarıydı. Onun için de bu tür kurumlara ihtiyaç var. Bu kurumların yeniden kurulması için gerekli hazırlıkların yapılması gerekir."

*ULUSALKANAL*

----------

